# "Tri Spec"



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........

ABER:

Irgendwie bin ich nach wie vor fast genauso oft beim Lehrer zum umskillen wie vorher. Ich spiele hauptsächlich meine Druidin und liebe es, die Vielseitigkeit meines Chars auszunutzen und auszureizen.

Das bedeutet, ich heile sehr gerne als Baum, caste auch gerne mal als Eule und tanke auch gerne als Bär. Das entsprechende Equip hab ich mir für alle Skillungen schön zusammengesammelt mit Marken, raids etc.

Trotzdem stehe ich jeden dritten Tag beim Lehrer, mal fehlt n Heiler oder n Tank oder ich hab einfach Lust als DD mitzugehen. 

Die 50g fürs skillen stören mich gar nicht, aber der Aufwand der wieder dahintersteckt. Zum Lehrer, Taskleiste umbauen, Glyphen kaufen. Wäre es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll, dieses Dual Spec einfach auf 3 Skillungen auszubauen? Es gibt nunmal viele Klassen, die das brauchen könnten. Hexer, Druiden, Paladine, Schamanen, Jäger.....

Oder spräche da irgendwas gegen?

Ich meine bei der Lootvergabe ist es ja nun mit "first need" und "second need" unter gescheiten Leuten auch kein Problem. Also sollte das mit 3 Skillungen auch hinhauen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Ferethor (24. Juli 2009)

Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.




Den kenn ich nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch Tri-Specc ! ^^


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



Doch, es wird nur noch seeeeeeeehr lange bis dato dauern, leider.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juli 2009)

euch kann man auch nie recht machen dual specc recht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (24. Juli 2009)

Klar danch villeicht noch Quat-Spec oder Fünfachen.. ach haut doch gleich 10 umschaltbare skillungen rein dann kann man alles machen plus pvp plus farm und so weiter, außerdem was würd das kosten 5k gold udn dann das nächste 10k ?!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Zhou schrieb:


> Klar danch villeicht noch Quat-Spec oder Fünfachen.. ach haut doch gleich 10 umschaltbare skillungen rein dann kann man alles machen plus pvp plus farm und so weiter, außerdem was würd das kosten 5k gold udn dann das nächste 10k ?!




Nu übertreib mal nicht..... Es gibt 3 Talentbäume, warum ist das also soooo abwegig?? Das hat auch nix mit "nicht recht machen" zu tun. Es ist einfach absolut sinnlos, 3 Skillungsmöglichkeiten zu haben und trotzdem nur 2 nutzen zu können. Den Aufwand den man dafür betreibt ist schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn und kann man sich nun wirklich sparen. Jedesmal Glyphen kaufen weil ich mal heilen will ist doch fürs Klo.

Auch wenn die geheiligten Blizzard Macher uns jetzt mit Dual Specc verwöhnt haben, ist und bleibt das trotzdem "unvollendet", weil es für viele Klassen trotzdem ähnlich ist wie vorher. Entweder auf eins verzichten oder wieder umskillen und bezahlen. Ich finds scheisse und steh dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich als Schurke brauche 4 Skillungen, 1x PvP, 1xPve ! 1x ne andere Pve in Mordlust und die andere in Shadowstep... mal was anderes xD


----------



## Baits (24. Juli 2009)

Damals hat man sich doch auch nich beschwert...grml...
Dann soll dein Raid eben en andren Heal oder Tank suchen wenn du keine Lust aufs Umskillen hast.
Entweder das läuft organisiert ab und NIEMAND bräuchte mehr wie 2Specs bei euch im Raid, oder ihr macht da was falsch.
Ansonstens ists doch klar das Dudus und Palas einfach en dritten Spec gebrauchen könnten, aber ihn erstmal sehr lange Zeit nicht bekommen werden.
So siehts aus und wirds auch erstmal bleiben

So long
Baits


----------



## Chelrid (24. Juli 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> euch kann man auch nie recht machen dual specc recht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


mir reicht das Dual auch, muss man sich eben auf 2 arten festlegen. und das der dudu eigentlich 4 specs hat, wusste der dudu ersteller sicher vorher.


----------



## XerXisB (24. Juli 2009)

seh ich genau so...

warum schencken sie uns verhungernden ein brot und wir dürfen es aber nur zur hälfte essen und müssen uns dann ein neues besorgen...

wenn schon dennschon

ich schencke einem ohne beine doch auch nicht nur 1 bein 

ist zwar nett das ich ihm ein bein schencke aber der liebe mann hat nun mal 2 beine.

wir haben nun mal 3 bäume also find ich es merkwürdig warum wir dann nur 2 möglichkeiten haben ^^ ... 

ich will z.B. mit meinen Priest

PVE Shadow

PvP Arena Disz

PvP BG Shadow

spielen aber ich verzichte auf PvP BG Shadow weil mir das umskillen zu dödelich ist.

Wäre aber doch ganz nett wenn ich das auch noch machen könnte =) noch n paar mehr möglichkeiten wären dann aber echt schon zu viel. (glaub ich xD)

mfg ICH


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:

Give him an inch and he will take a mile


----------



## madmurdock (24. Juli 2009)

Schade, gerade bei Klassen wie dem Pala ist das mehr als nötig:

Prot - PvE Spec zum Tanken
Prot - PvP Spec zum Healen
Heal - Pve Sec zum Raid Healen
Retri Spec für PvE und auch PvP

usw. gibt noch viele weitere, Glyphen müssen immer verändert werden etc. Umspeccen kostet also nicht nur 50g sonder, incl Glyphen je ach Verfügbarkeit noch mal 50g drauf.

Warri:

Prot zum tanken
MS PVP Spec für Arena
MS PvE Spec für Raids
Fury PvE Spec für Raidencounter wo man kicken muss (Kel, General Vexxaz etc)

Von mir aus könnte es unendliche viele Specs geben, es könnte sich ähnlich wie bei der Bank auch steigern: 3 Specs 2500 Gold. 4 Specs 5000 Gold. 5 Specs 10000 Gold oder so.

Umspeccerei bedeutet neues einrichten der Skills/Leisten, neues Sockeln der Glyphen und so weiter und so weiter ist einfach nervig. Ende. Die Leute, die dagegen sind, spielen entweder kein PvP oder gehen nicht raiden. Und wenn ihr beides im Highend Bereich betreibt und trotzdem gegen einen Mehrfachspec seid, seid ihr einfach nur Masochisten.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Damals hat man sich doch auch nich beschwert...grml...
> Dann soll dein Raid eben en andren Heal oder Tank suchen wenn du keine Lust aufs Umskillen hast.
> Entweder das läuft organisiert ab und NIEMAND bräuchte mehr wie 2Specs bei euch im Raid, oder ihr macht da was falsch.
> Ansonstens ists doch klar das Dudus und Palas einfach en dritten Spec gebrauchen könnten, aber ihn erstmal sehr lange Zeit nicht bekommen werden.
> ...




WAS???? Damals hat sich nie einer beschwert???? Also ich spiele seit release und die Leutchen haben immer gemosert.....

Davon abgesehen geht es nicht nur um raids sondern auch zur Abwechslung mal um den ganz eigenen Spielspaß. Als Baum und Eule mal eben auf Bärchen klicken um ZG alleine abzufarmen, ohne wieder eines von beiden drangeben zu müssen.

Ich frage mich gerade, was daran so schlimm wäre. Zahlst halt 2000 g und hast Ruhe mit der Scheiss skillerei und kannst wann immer und wofür immer Du möchtest Deinen Char nutzen. 

Und ausserdem, wers nicht will, brauchts ja auch net zu kaufen dann. Aber wer gerne 5 skillungen haben will (wofür auch immer) sollte sich diese auch kaufen dürfen.

Würde wenigstens mal wieder n bissl Individualität in das ganze bringen.  PVP Skillung oder Farmskillung wie einer meiner Vorredner (zwar ironisch) bemerkt hat, fänd ich auch nicht schlecht! Da spricht absolut nix gegen, und wers nicht wills läßt es halt.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile




Das paßt doch mal gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht darum, dass das sinnvoll wäre, mehr nicht. Und es wird ja keiner gezwungen es zu kaufen. Mein normales Mount trägt mich auch von A nach  B aber ich "darf" mir ja trotzdem das Händlermammut für 16.000 gold kaufen.

Warum dann nicht 3 skillungen?


----------



## madmurdock (24. Juli 2009)

Könntest du noch eine Umfrage einfügen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie viele alte stupide Classic Spieler es noch gibt, die noch nimmer den Dualspec wollen, denen damals das mehrstündige tägliche Farmen für 2 Gold 40 die Stunde Spass ohne Ende gemacht oder doch der Grossteil der WoW/Buffed Community vernünftig ist und nicht gleich denkt man müsste 3 80er Chars hochleveln um jede Art seiner Klasse spielen zu können? A la:

- 3 Specs - Wunderbar, brauch ich unbedingt, gerne mehr
- 2 Specs sind schon mehr als genug und reichen
- 1 Spec reicht. Ich will Classic zurück!!!! Wow geht den Bach runter!!!1


----------



## Sypher (24. Juli 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> euch kann man auch nie recht machen dual specc recht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Reicht doch? Hm, alleine ich als Druide würde schon ne Katzen / Bären / Baum / Moonkin - Quad-Specc hinbekommen... Dann noch Katze mit PVP talenten... 
Und bei meiner Magierin ist es genauso...

Da fallen mir meine Frost PVP- , Deep Arkan, Deep Fire, Frostfire und meine heißgeliebte (leider inzwischen SINNLOSE) Arkanfire-Mischskillung ein...


Ich finde auch, nachdem Blizz schon den Char-Neugestaltung, Fraktionswechsel und von PVE auf PVP - Servertrans erlaubt hat und den Dualspecc eingeführt hat, können sie auch gleich noch den "Talente verlernen" Button den Trainern WEGNEHMEN und GANZ unten auf das Talentfenster legen und es mit einem "Talent-Outfitter" noch verbessern...

Meine Meinung,
Dat Shiva


----------



## Piposus (24. Juli 2009)

Du hast es ja gut. Ich als Magier bräuchte für Ulduar auch dringenst Trispec. Nur um aus all den mittelmässigen Möglichkeiten das Maximum auszuschöpfen. Arme Alleskönner.


----------



## Holyjudge (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



er hat gesagt es ist derzeit nicht in sichtweite das es kommt... von niemals war nie die rede

wenn man so viele skillungen haben könnte würde ich mit unter 10 auch nicht weg kommen
bin priester ... mal brauch ich so eine holy spec mal so eine disc spec dann eine leicht abgewandelte etc...
die sind uns damit schon recht entgegen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Juli 2009)

oh mein gott bittet Blizz docj euch einfach 200 Talentpunkte zu geben dann könnt ihr alles ausskillen. 

/flamemode off

nein mal im ernst ich fände Trispec jetzt nicht so gut, es wäre besser wenn man seine talentpunkte verteilen, aktionleisten und glyphen für alle skillungen speichern könnte. dann kann der Druide von nebenan mit dualspec schon wie sinst seine beiden skillungen durchschalten, und die dritte muss er für 50 gold beim Lehrer wählen gehen, aber die liegt dann da schon gespeichert mit allen anderen dingen vor. Das wäre dann trispec nur das man halt die dritte skillung erstmal beim Lehrer freischalten muss, dafür wird dann halt ne andere gesperrt bis man die wieder freischalten geht beim lehrer.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Könntest du noch eine Umfrage einfügen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie viele alte stupide Classic Spieler es noch gibt, die noch nimmer den Dualspec wollen, denen damals das mehrstündige tägliche Farmen für 2 Gold 40 die Stunde Spass ohne Ende gemacht oder doch der Grossteil der WoW/Buffed Community vernünftig ist und nicht gleich denkt man müsste 3 80er Chars hochleveln um jede Art seiner Klasse spielen zu können? A la:
> 
> - 3 Specs - Wunderbar, brauch ich unbedingt, gerne mehr
> - 2 Specs sind schon mehr als genug und reichen
> - 1 Spec reicht. Ich will Classic zurück!!!! Wow geht den Bach runter!!!1




Du das hab ich noch nie gemacht, keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. Mach doch einfach nen Thread bezugnehmend auf diesen hier und dann kann man meinen auch gleich schließen. Wenn das so gehen sollte.

Das Ergebnis würd mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## emzadi (24. Juli 2009)

herrjemineh.. noch mehr skillung ??
wenn ich dann mal so an einen naxxraid denke (zumindest wie es bei uns gemacht wird) 
firstneed + seconneed (+) vor loot... als würde so ein bäumchenbär etc demnächst dann auf alles ein need haben was irgendiwe nur droppt ?

meiner meinung nach sind 2 specc´s vollkommen ausreichend und man kann sich vor der charerstellung schon gedanken machen, was man später mal werden will.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> oh mein gott bittet Blizz docj euch einfach 200 Talentpunkte zu geben dann könnt ihr alles ausskillen.
> 
> /flamemode off
> 
> nein mal im ernst ich fände Trispec jetzt nicht so gut, es wäre besser wenn man seine talentpunkte verteilen, aktionleisten und glyphen für alle skillungen speichern könnte. dann kann der Druide von nebenan mit dualspec schon wie sinst seine beiden skillungen durchschalten, und die dritte muss er für 50 gold beim Lehrer wählen gehen, aber die liegt dann da schon gespeichert mit allen anderen dingen vor. Das wäre dann trispec nur das man halt die dritte skillung erstmal beim Lehrer freischalten muss, dafür wird dann halt ne andere gesperrt bis man die wieder freischalten geht beim lehrer.




Ja wäre doch n guter Kompromiß! Fänd ich gut sowas! Wie gesagt mich stört nicht, 50 g zu zahlen, sondern dieses ewige hin und hergeschiebe der Leisten und Neukauf der Glyphen. Wobei es ja eigentlich tri specc ist, in light version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



Es wurde auch gesagt, dass es keine Wechsel zwischen den Fraktionen geben wird................


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

emzadi schrieb:


> herrjemineh.. noch mehr skillung ??
> wenn ich dann mal so an einen naxxraid denke (zumindest wie es bei uns gemacht wird)
> firstneed + seconneed (+) vor loot... als würde so ein bäumchenbär etc demnächst dann auf alles ein need haben was irgendiwe nur droppt ?
> 
> meiner meinung nach sind 2 specc´s vollkommen ausreichend und man kann sich vor der charerstellung schon gedanken machen, was man später mal werden will.



Also mit gescheiten Leuten ist das wohl kein Problem, den Loot zu verteilen, jeder hat first auf das, als was er mitgeht. Und sollte währned des raids mal umgespecct werden, muß man wohl auch nicht unbedingt studieren, um das auf die Reihe zu kriegen mit der Verteilung, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht nur um die "Zwischendurch Aktionen". Ich bin Eule/Heiler und will jetzt aber mal Sonntags 2 Stunden als Katze ins BG. Entweder ich verzichte oder muß wieder alles neu machen, das kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

Nun, deine Lage is verständlich und für mich einsehbar, aber und deswegen bin ich strikt dagegen das es Tri Spec geben soll:


Szenario

Naxx25ig

Boss1 droppt Leder für Schurke/Katze      
Boss2 droppt Stoff  für Caster
Boss3 droppt Stoff  für Heiler

Wie willst du des denn gerecht machen und gegenüber dem Schurken, dem Hexer/Mage oder dem Priester vertreten, ich meint ich spiele seit 4,5 jahren WoW, es ist faszinierend was aus dem alten /rnd werden konnte heute haben wir schon 5-6 verschiedene Würfelstrukturen die in jedem Raid dem Plündermeister Nerven,Zeit und Anschluss an Raid kosten, nur damit der Loot gerecht und fair verteilt wird/werden kann.

ich meint ich bin  kein Rusher der durch die Insten düst, ich lege viel Wert auf Teamplay und gemeinschaftliches Spielen aber bei jedem Boss die Würfelzeit um weitere 2-4min zu erhöhen wäre bei Naxx eine + Zeit von 30-60 Minuten, je nach Raidgruppe ( meist Rnd Raids) bist du zwischen 4,5-5 Std drin nun schlage die Zeit mit drauf, nicht einkalkuluiert sind Austauschungen der Arbeitnehmer, Familienväter/mütter oder technische Disconnects.

Von daher plädiere ich dagegen, ich leite selber Raids und mache sehr oft den Plündermeister, es macht nicht immer Freude den Raid vorn sterben zu sehen während man hinten am Loot verteilen ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Kritik ist kein Gift, es ist eine Medizin, man muss nur lernen sie richtig zu dosieren und sie einzunehmen


----------



## VHRobi (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt ja wünsche^^


----------



## Warp16 (24. Juli 2009)

wäre direkt für multispecc
Für je 1000g kann man sich bis zu 10 speccs freischalten lassen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Mage schrieb:


> Nun, deine Lage is verständlich und für mich einsehbar, aber und deswegen bin ich strikt dagegen das es Tri Spec geben soll:
> 
> 
> Szenario
> ...




Also bei uns gehts immer fix mit dem Loot. Auch wenn x mal innerhalb des Raids umgespecct wird. Wird vorher klar angesagt wer auf was würfelt, Zettel, Stift Namen drauf, Strichliste führen verteilen, ist eig nicht schwer und auch nicht extrem aufwendig. Aber 2 Minuten sollte man sich zum Lootverteilen doch eh nehmen, sonst kriegen die GM´s wieder zuviel wegen dem dauernden umverteilen im Nachhinein, daher lieber ne Minute mehr investieren und gescheit verteilen.


----------



## Migrin (24. Juli 2009)

Klar wäre es sehr komfortabel 3 Skillungen gleichzeitig zu haben, allerdings könnte man das belibieg weiterführen.
Als Druide wäre ein PvE Feral-DPS Skillung auch entt oder? Oder eine Balance PvP Skillung? und wie sieht es mit einer Resto-PvP Skillung aus?
Du siehst.. um wirklich alle Fälle abzudecken würde man gearde bei Hybrid Klassen min. 6 Skillungen gleichzeitig haben.

Ich denke dass genau das einer der Gründe ist wieso Tri-Specc noch nicht kommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Migrin


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Migrin schrieb:


> Klar wäre es sehr komfortabel 3 Skillungen gleichzeitig zu haben, allerdings könnte man das belibieg weiterführen.
> Als Druide wäre ein PvE Feral-DPS Skillung auch entt oder? Oder eine Balance PvP Skillung? und wie sieht es mit einer Resto-PvP Skillung aus?
> Du siehst.. um wirklich alle Fälle abzudecken würde man gearde bei Hybrid Klassen min. 6 Skillungen gleichzeitig haben.
> 
> ...



Hast nicht unrecht. Ich sage ja nur, der Spieler sollte zumindest die Möglichkeit haben, es selbst zu entscheiden, ob er es braucht. Wenn man bereit ist 10.000 Gold für 10 Skillungen zu zahlen und man meint die zu benötigen, soll er/sie es machen.

Und wenn man ein heißer Verfechter eines Schutzpalas ist und absolut nichts anderes will, dann brauch man nichtmal dual spec kaufen. Sollte einfach jedem selbst überlassen werden.


----------



## Laberede (24. Juli 2009)

Mage schrieb:


> es ist faszinierend was aus dem alten /rnd werden konnte heute haben wir schon 5-6 verschiedene Würfelstrukturen die in jedem Raid dem Plündermeister Nerven,Zeit und Anschluss an Raid kosten, nur damit der Loot gerecht und fair verteilt wird/werden kann.



Schätze mal, für die Rente zu arbeiten, lohnt sich bei der heutigen Jugend dann doch nicht.


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Also bei uns gehts immer fix mit dem Loot. Auch wenn x mal innerhalb des Raids umgespecct wird. Wird vorher klar angesagt wer auf was würfelt, Zettel, Stift Namen drauf, Strichliste führen verteilen, ist eig nicht schwer und auch nicht extrem aufwendig. Aber 2 Minuten sollte man sich zum Lootverteilen doch eh nehmen, sonst kriegen die GM´s wieder zuviel wegen dem dauernden umverteilen im Nachhinein, daher lieber ne Minute mehr investieren und gescheit verteilen.



Sicher so mache ich das auch Zettel und Stift, des is kein Thema war in den alten Instanzen auch net so kompliziert, aber das hier ist Theorie und ich denke, dabei bin ich mir sicher viele von euch erleben des selbst oft genug in Random Raids wie das mit dem Loot geregelt wird, nicht immer is des was man ausmacht auch Fakt, Konsequenzen klar kannst du ziehen /leave Grp, nur ID versaut und weswegen?

ich sag mal so ich bin keine Frau ( büdde liebe weiblichen Mitspielerinnen, jetzt nicht bös drauf losschreiben), wenn ich mir von 24 Leuten im Raid die Skillungen vorher noch aufschreibe, die Würfelversion darauf anpasse, würde das die Sache noch weiter in die Länge ziehen.

Sicher hast du recht die 2 Minuten "sollte man sich nehmen" ich betone dies mal,--->saust in einen Naxxraid25ig während du bei Anub noch bist sind sie schon 2km weter irgendwo im Fight und würfeln auf den Loot, der vielleicht noch nicht mal richtig gelesen wird aber vom PM erkannt wird.....etc etc, und jetzt führen wir uns nochmal vor Tri Spec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ganz ehrlich, da steigt doch kein Spieler während eines Raides dann durch.



> Kritik ist kein Gift, sondern nur eine bittere Medzin, man muss lernen sie richtig zu dosieren und einzunehmen


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Schätze mal, für die Rente zu arbeiten, lohnt sich bei der heutigen Jugend dann doch nicht.




Das versuche mir mal näher zu bringen bitte, ich vergleiche das hier nicht mit geistiger Kompetenz, ich ging auf das Thema Raids, Tri Spec und den damit verbundenen Mehraufwand an Zeit/Nerven ein. Ich bin ja für die arbeitnehmende Masse ( gehöre ja auch dazu), wenn man einen Naxxrun an einem Tag schaffen möchte ist eine 1/2Std -1 Stunde nur allein am loot zu hängen ziemlich viel.

Aber natürlich mag es auch Spieler geben die mit dieser Mehrzeit leben können, ich habe dies nie bestritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Kritik ist kein Gift, sondern nur eine bittere Medizin, man muss lernen sie richtig zu dosieren und einzunehmen


----------



## Sypher (24. Juli 2009)

emzadi schrieb:


> wenn ich dann mal so an einen naxxraid denke (zumindest wie es bei uns gemacht wird)
> firstneed + seconneed (+) vor loot... als würde so ein bäumchenbär etc demnächst dann auf alles ein need haben was irgendiwe nur droppt ?


Ich nehm sowieso alles mit was keiner will oder wo sich einer nicht so richtig entscheiden kann. Ganz einfach.
Ich steh auch gerne mal mit Faustwaffen in der Weltgeschichte herum (vorausgesetzt sie sehen gut aus.)




Migrin schrieb:


> Klar wäre es sehr komfortabel 3 Skillungen gleichzeitig zu haben, allerdings könnte man das belibieg weiterführen.
> Als Druide wäre ein PvE Feral-DPS Skillung auch entt oder? Oder eine Balance PvP Skillung? und wie sieht es mit einer Resto-PvP Skillung aus?
> Du siehst.. um wirklich alle Fälle abzudecken würde man gearde bei Hybrid Klassen min. 6 Skillungen gleichzeitig haben.


Tatsache ist, mit dem Dual-specc wurde der Hunger geschürt.

Und Pve-Feral-DPS Skillung, Balance PVP Skillung....

Du denskt nicht in Druidischen Dimensionen.

Bär only (Pve), Katze only (Pve), Feral (PVP), Baum (PVE), Baum (PVP), Moonkin (PVE) Moonkin (PVP), 
Dreamstate Resto, Instant Heal-Katze.
Glaub mir, da geht noch VIIIIEEEELLLL mehr...


----------



## Urengroll (24. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es als Druide auch super, wenn man mehr als 2 Skillungen hätte. Ich habe z.B. ein Heilskillung(gesetzt) und muss ewig die "2.Skillung" verlernen, weil ich mal tanke oder mal Schaden mache oder mal Lust auf Eule habe.
Aber man muss sich eben mit dem arrangieren, mit dem, was man hat....................^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



es wurde ebenso damals behauptet das man nicht von pve auf pvp servern transen kann (hoffe es war die richtung).

auch hier zählt, was nicht ist kann noch werden. blizz ist doch für überraschungen immer gut.


----------



## reappy (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........
> 
> ...


Warum nicht gleich 6 fach specc?
Du machst doch sicher auch noch gerne pvp nebenher und es gibt ja auch noch für jeden baum nen pvp specc.
Oder warum nicht gleich ne eier legende wollmilchsau, die alles kann ohne zu speccen?


----------



## PewPewPew (24. Juli 2009)

lol, ja klar, und ich will dann auch immer 2 auf einmal verwenden können, durch wände gehen, 1.000.000g geschenkt kriegen und als baum tank und gleichzeitig erster in der dmg liste stehen
/vote 4 close -.-


----------



## Ragipopagi (24. Juli 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> lol, ja klar, und ich will dann auch immer 2 auf einmal verwenden können, durch wände gehen, 1.000.000g geschenkt kriegen und als baum tank und gleichzeitig erster in der dmg liste stehen
> /vote 4 close -.-




darf ich fragen ob du das bei der dualspec info von damals auch geschrieben hast?


----------



## Magmion (24. Juli 2009)

gibt man euch den kleinen finger reisst ihr gleich den ganzen arm raus , seid doch alle viel zu verwöhnt .


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juli 2009)

Eine Tripple skillung macht genauso viel sinn wie ne dual skilung. Würde zwar auch gerne drei Talente auf einmal haben naja geht aber net^^


----------



## Deis (24. Juli 2009)

Der Hintergedanke ist, dass Blizzard mal einen Hintergedanken hatte. Man spielt eine Klasse, wie im richtigen Leben und wird dort immer besser. Wer sich fruehzeitig im Leben entscheidet Medizin zu studieren wird mit 50 halt Schwerigkeiten haben, beruflich, ein 5-Sterne-Koch zu werden. Es ist durchaus moeglich, aber mit viel Arbeit und lernen verbunden. Dafuer wird dieser Arzt auf seinem Gebiet ein Meister sein.
Wer 40 Jahre nur mit einem Schwert kaempft wird sich schwierig damit tun eine Axt zu schwingen.
Im Umkehrschluß war Blizzards Gedanke dass man sich zu Beginn seiner Laufbahn eine Karriere aussucht und in dieser entsprechende Skills entwickelt. Man kann natuerlich umskillen, aber dies soll nunmal schon weh tun. Da Zeit im diesem Bezug keine Rolle spielt braucht man ein anderes Mittel. Womit kann man den Leuten am meisten wehtun wenn nunmal Zeit keine Rolle spielt? Richtig, man will nur ihr Bestes - Ihr Geld.
Mittlerweile ist das ja leider alles hinfaellig, dank reroll, faceroll, Einheitsbrei, Krieger koennen heilen, Schurken schnitzeln mit Aexten ... der Grundgedanke ist laengst ein Mythos.
Jetzt, hier, heute ist es dann vollkommen egal ob 3 oder 5 Baeume.


----------



## Slighter (24. Juli 2009)

ach du heilige sch****, ihr habt ja wohl probs, früher musstest du überlegen was du machen willst wenn du 60 bist und heute kann man auf 80 schon mit 2 skillungen rein, also ehrlich das reicht doch verdammt nochmal, echt ey, wenn du halt als eule, heal und bär was machen willst dann investiere gold und lass so en scheiß, das nervt nur, und außerdem, wenn jeder spieler 3 bäume frei hätte dann wäre das ja wohl total beschissen, guckt mal 2 bäume reichen mehr als genug, am besten wäre es wenn blizzard das einfach wieder so machen würde, 1skillbaum keine glyphen und gut wäre, dann hätte keiner mehr probs.


/vote 4 close too


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten gab es kein Dual Spec und die Leute konnten auch spielen ... Man mußte halt mal zum Lehrer gehen und umspeecen. Und irgendwann kostete es halt 50 Gold. Ich hab laut Arsenal 51 Talentneuverteilungen (was irgendwie nicht stimmen kann) da mein Account grad Sommerpause macht weiß Ich nicht genau wieviel Gold insgesamt aber ich schätz mal 2k nur durchs umskillen. Klar ist Dualspec ne feine Sache aber Trial Spec ? Wer es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sich zwei Skillungen auszusuchen die er Immer und überall (zur not nutzen) kann. Sry dann würde Ich mir Gedanken machen

Casual Inc...


----------



## Deis (24. Juli 2009)

Dass es zum Zeitpunkt X Tatsache Y nicht gab ist kein Argument. Vor vielen hundert Jahren gabs auch kein Sch*-Haus mit fließend Wasser und die Leute haben trotzdem gluecklich gelebt. Wer will es heute missen?


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich 6 fach specc?
> Du machst doch sicher auch noch gerne pvp nebenher und es gibt ja auch noch für jeden baum nen pvp specc.
> Oder warum nicht gleich ne eier legende wollmilchsau, die alles kann ohne zu speccen?



Ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau paßt nicht so zu WOW. 

Was mir hier wirklich fehlt, ist das mal einer sagt warum dass denn so schlimm sein sollte?

Hätte irgendeiner nen Nachteil? NEIN

Würde das Spielgeschehen negativ beeinflußt? NEIN

Würde es wirklich Ärger beim Loot geben? NEIN


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Zu BC Zeiten gab es kein Dual Spec und die Leute konnten auch spielen ... Man mußte halt mal zum Lehrer gehen und umspeecen. Und irgendwann kostete es halt 50 Gold. Ich hab laut Arsenal 51 Talentneuverteilungen (was irgendwie nicht stimmen kann) da mein Account grad Sommerpause macht weiß Ich nicht genau wieviel Gold insgesamt aber ich schätz mal 2k nur durchs umskillen. Klar ist Dualspec ne feine Sache aber Trial Spec ? Wer es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sich zwei Skillungen auszusuchen die er Immer und überall (zur not nutzen) kann. Sry dann würde Ich mir Gedanken machen
> 
> Casual Inc...




Du hast den Thread nicht kapiert, da würd ich mir eher Gedanken machen, weil sooo schwer war der eig gar net!

Wenn Du nunmal nen Char hast der 3 Sachen kann, die völlig unterschiedlich sind, dann kann man sich wohl kaum auf 2 beschränken, wenn man gerne alle 3 machen möchte.

Und wenn Du stolz drauf bist, oder es "super" fandest jedesmal 50 g zu latzen und insgesamt über 2k für so n Schwachsinn, solltest Dir vielleicht sogar noch viel mehr Gedanken machen.....


----------



## Asarion (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Meiner Meinung nach reicht DualSpec völlig aus. Man muß nicht alles können und wer unbedingt mal was anderes aus der Reihe machen will, sollte eben ganz normal umskillen müssen. Warum? Man muß nicht aus Bequemlichkeit alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen und sollte auch mal lernen, Prioritäten zu setzen. Seien wir froh, das Blizzard uns überhaupt DualSpec gegeben hat.



Ocian schrieb:


> Give him an inch and he will take a mile


Stimmt, egal wieviel man jemandem gibt,  er wird nie zufrieden sein oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Gier des Menschen ist unersättlich. Jeder will alles möglichst einfach und schnell ohne viel Aufwand, aber bitte so, das andere das natürlich nicht einfach und schnell bekommen. So kommt es mir jedenfalls immer vor, wenn wegen der Epics rumgeheult wird, weil die ja angeblich sooooo einfach zu bekommen sind, das schon jeder Vollnoob damit rumrennt. Selbst wenn WoW-Anfänger das Epic-Set gleich geschenkt bekämen wäre es mir egal, da ich WoW nicht nur an ein paar lila Pixel festmache oder auf Posen à la "Ey, ihr Noobs, bin ich gut oder was?" gut verzichten kann.

Viel eher als TriSpec (oder XSpec) wünsche ich mir folgendes:

- Raid-Instanzen vom Härtegrad wie früher MC, BWL oder Naxx auf Level 60
- Normale Instanzen, die wieder CC erfordern und "durchbomben" unmöglich ist
- mehr Abwechslung bei den Rüstungen und Waffen, damit nicht alles so furchtbar gleich aussieht (einfärben können wäre toll, klappt ja bei vielen anderen Spielen auch, sogar bei den Asia-Grindern)
- mehr Story-Quests/-Questreihen
- mehr neue, einfallreiche Quests (auch in Low-Gebieten)
- wieder eindeutigere Klassen (niemand muß alles können)
- Housing + Beruf Schreiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Mollari (24. Juli 2009)

Es wäre schön wenn manche Leute mit nur einer Skillung richtig spielen könnten. Je mehr Skillungen es gibt, desto größer wird die Gefahr das sich die Leute gar nicht mehr richtig mit ihrer Klasse und ihrer Skillung auseinander setzen. Was nützt es wenn ich zwischen 10 Skillungen wählen kann, aber keine davon angemessen beherrsche?


----------



## Todeshieb (24. Juli 2009)

Für meinen Pala hätte ich gerne 5 Specs:

1. Pve Vergelter
2. PvP Vergelter
3. PvE Tank
4. PvP Protheal
5. PvE Heiler


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ach du heilige sch****, ihr habt ja wohl probs, früher musstest du überlegen was du machen willst wenn du 60 bist und heute kann man auf 80 schon mit 2 skillungen rein, also ehrlich das reicht doch verdammt nochmal, echt ey, wenn du halt als eule, heal und bär was machen willst dann investiere gold und lass so en scheiß, das nervt nur, und außerdem, wenn jeder spieler 3 bäume frei hätte dann wäre das ja wohl total beschissen, guckt mal 2 bäume reichen mehr als genug, am besten wäre es wenn blizzard das einfach wieder so machen würde, 1skillbaum keine glyphen und gut wäre, dann hätte keiner mehr probs.
> 
> 
> /vote 4 close too




Anstatt dieses dumme nachgeäffte "vote 4 close" Geschreibsel nachzuplappern, solltest lieber mal lernen, die Meinung Anderer einfach mal zu akzeptieren und kommentarlos im Raum stehen zu lassen.

Deine Aussage ist absolut Nullwertig. Wenn ich aber keine Lust habe jedesmal meine Glyphen zu tauschen nur weil ich mal Katze machen will, dann ist das wohl einfach meine Sache.

Wenns "nur" die 50 g wären, dann würd ich nix sagen und das habe ich bereits oben erwähnt. Aber Blizzard hat nunmal auch die Glyphen ins Spiel implementiert und da ist es mit mal eben umskillen nicht getan. Schon gar nicht bei 3 Talentbäumen, die man als Druide recht schlecht irgendwie mischen kann, so dass es zumindest halbwegs gescheit ist.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread nicht kapiert, da würd ich mir eher Gedanken machen, weil sooo schwer war der eig gar net!
> 
> Wenn Du nunmal nen Char hast der 3 Sachen kann, die völlig unterschiedlich sind, dann kann man sich wohl kaum auf 2 beschränken, wenn man gerne alle 3 machen möchte.
> 
> Und wenn Du stolz drauf bist, oder es "super" fandest jedesmal 50 g zu latzen und insgesamt über 2k für so n Schwachsinn, solltest Dir vielleicht sogar noch viel mehr Gedanken machen.....



Ich hab den Thread schon verstanden.

Es ist ein Mimimi Thread der Trialklassenspieler die zu Faul sind umzuskillen wie es früher gemacht wurde. 

"Super" fand Ich es nicht immer, aber so hat man sich dreimal überlegt" Skill Ich jetzt wirklich um oder lass Ich es ?"

Was dieses Dualspec ja brachte sieht man ja immer wieder, Ninjalooter die auf alles Bedarf machen was sie vielleicht mal benutzen könnten (oder auch nicht), wenn sie denn mal umskillen würden..


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach reicht DualSpec völlig aus. Man muß nicht alles können und wer unbedingt mal was anderes aus der Reihe machen will, sollte eben ganz normal umskillen müssen. Warum? Man muß nicht aus Bequemlichkeit alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen und sollte auch mal lernen, Prioritäten zu setzen. Seien wir froh, das Blizzard uns überhaupt DualSpec gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Was ist so schlimm daran und macht das Spiel so unmenschlich leichter, wenn man nicht wegen jedem Scheiss zum Lehrer rennen muß, nur weil man seinen Char etwas umfangreicher spielen möchte?

Reg Dich lieber übers reiten ab 30 und sowas auf, das ist sinnvoller.....


----------



## Maddalena (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........
> 
> ...



Hexer und Jäger brauchen nun wirklich keinen Trio-Speck..., was soll denn aus denen werden? Heiler? Tank? Ne sind reine DD Klassen. Lediglich kannst dir eine PvP Skillung machen und dafür reicht dann auch DualSpec. 

Und wegen Lootvergabe ... was ist denn dann nun second Need? Das wofür du gerade mehr brauchst? Wie ist das zb gegenüber einem Schattenprieser der mit +2 sein Heilerequip zusammenbaut. Tanken wird der Priester ja wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## Alohajoe (24. Juli 2009)

Das ist mal wieder typisch...

Früher hieß es, es wird nie duale Talentspezialisierungen geben. Jetzt hat sich das Spiel so entwickelt, dass dieses Feature doch eingeführt wurde.
Und was passiert? Es wird gleich nach dreifachen Talentspezialisierungen geschrien.

Seid auch mal mit was zufrieden, und heult nicht dauernd rum, was euch alles so fehlt. Vergleicht mal lieber, was man als Spieler zu Classic-Zeiten für Möglichkeiten hatte, und freut euch über das, was ihr jetzt habt.


@topic: Wie viele Klassen gibt es denn, die drei wirklich unterschiedliche (!) Skillungen haben können? Und mit unterschiedlich meine ich nicht: PvE normal, PvE mit diesem Talent, PvE mit jenem Talent, noch ne andere PvE um zu experimentieren, dann noch ne PvP für Arena, PvP für BG, PvP für 1k Winter, PvP zum Testen  usw.
Dual Skillung war mal dafür vorgesehen, dass DD auch mal Tank spielen konnten, ohne immer zur Hauptstadt zu reisen und umskillen zu müssen. Oder dass Heiler auch mal DD sind, wenn der Encounter das verlangt.


Ihr seid ganz schön verwöhnte Gören geworden. Erst wegen jedem Mist rumweinen; und wenn ihr die Sachen dann bekommt, wird weiter rumgeweint, weil es ja noch tollere Sachen gibt.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread schon verstanden.
> 
> Es ist ein Mimimi Thread der Trialklassenspieler die zu Faul sind umzuskillen wie es früher gemacht wurde.
> 
> ...




Ich mache keine Mimimi Threads (alleine weil dieses Mimimi an sich schon lächerlich ist).

Das hat nix mit Faulheit zu tun. Wie kann man bei sowas darauf kommen??? Faul ist man, wenn man sich vor 40 n Pferd kauft. Aber sich jedesmal neue Glyphen kaufen zu müssen, um seine Klasse in allen Variationen spielen zu wollen ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Blizzard hat die Dinger ins Spiel implementiert, dann sollen sie auch dafür sorgen, dass man die nicht jedesmal neu kaufen muß, wenn man seine Klasse ausreizen will. Und das geht bei einigen Klassen nicht anders, ausser Du bist n eingefleischter Heiler oder Tank und willst auch nix anderes, mit Deiner Skillung. Dann brauchst netmal Dual spec....


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Hexer und Jäger brauchen nun wirklich keinen Trio-Speck..., was soll denn aus denen werden? Heiler? Tank? Ne sind reine DD Klassen. Lediglich kannst dir eine PvP Skillung machen und dafür reicht dann auch DualSpec.
> 
> Und wegen Lootvergabe ... was ist denn dann nun second Need? Das wofür du gerade mehr brauchst? Wie ist das zb gegenüber einem Schattenprieser der mit +2 sein Heilerequip zusammenbaut. Tanken wird der Priester ja wohl nicht wirklich.




Gerade Hexer könntens brauchen. Gebrechen, Dämo und Destro sind wohl 3 absolut unterschiedlich nutzbare Talentbäume......


Und zum Thema Loot hab ich langsam den Eindruck, dass einige erst ne Woche zocken....

Namen aufschreiben, jeder first auf dass was er im raid macht, von vornherein ansagen, verteilen, fertig. Bei Unstimmigkeiten wird kurz besprochen und weiter gehts.


----------



## Azuriel (24. Juli 2009)

abwarten, am ende wird ja eh gemacht was die community und die casuals wollen .. und wenn es die casuals wollen dann kommt es irgendwann ^^


----------



## Phelps023 (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile



Ein Kumpel aus Kanada sagt öffters zu mir "	Give him a little finger so he takes the whole hand " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder typisch...
> 
> Früher hieß es, es wird nie duale Talentspezialisierungen geben. Jetzt hat sich das Spiel so entwickelt, dass dieses Feature doch eingeführt wurde.
> Und was passiert? Es wird gleich nach dreifachen Talentspezialisierungen geschrien.
> ...




Verwöhnt weil man nen Verbesserungsvorschlag macht, der Dir nicht gefällt?

Riesen Argumentation! 

Es gibt genug Leute, die gerne hin und her switchen und gerne neue Skillungen austesten, ohne immer gleich neue Glyphen kaufen zu müssen,als immer nur die "eine Skillung" zu übernehmen, die jeder bei Top Raid Gilden hat und das nonplusultra darstellt.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Der Hintergedanke ist, dass Blizzard mal einen Hintergedanken hatte. Man spielt eine Klasse, wie im richtigen Leben und wird dort immer besser. Wer sich fruehzeitig im Leben entscheidet Medizin zu studieren wird mit 50 halt Schwerigkeiten haben, beruflich, ein 5-Sterne-Koch zu werden. Es ist durchaus moeglich, aber mit viel Arbeit und lernen verbunden. Dafuer wird dieser Arzt auf seinem Gebiet ein Meister sein.
> Wer 40 Jahre nur mit einem Schwert kaempft wird sich schwierig damit tun eine Axt zu schwingen.
> Im Umkehrschluß war Blizzards Gedanke dass man sich zu Beginn seiner Laufbahn eine Karriere aussucht und in dieser entsprechende Skills entwickelt. Man kann natuerlich umskillen, aber dies soll nunmal schon weh tun. Da Zeit im diesem Bezug keine Rolle spielt braucht man ein anderes Mittel. Womit kann man den Leuten am meisten wehtun wenn nunmal Zeit keine Rolle spielt? Richtig, man will nur ihr Bestes - Ihr Geld.
> Mittlerweile ist das ja leider alles hinfaellig, dank reroll, faceroll, Einheitsbrei, Krieger koennen heilen, Schurken schnitzeln mit Aexten ... der Grundgedanke ist laengst ein Mythos.
> Jetzt, hier, heute ist es dann vollkommen egal ob 3 oder 5 Baeume.




Och Mensch, es geht hier um ein Spiel, dass ab 12 oder so freigegeben ist....und nicht um hochrangige Studiengänge......


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> abwarten, am ende wird ja eh gemacht was die community und die casuals wollen .. und wenn es die casuals wollen dann kommt es irgendwann ^^



Eben, also schön weiter whinen dann kommts...*wääähh* need extrem-masig-ultra speck (12341421 skillungen)

Ne im Ernst triple speck wäre schon nice, alle 3 meiner charas könnten das gebrauchen, würde mich drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ich mache keine Mimimi Threads (alleine weil dieses Mimimi an sich schon lächerlich ist).
> 
> Das hat nix mit Faulheit zu tun. Wie kann man bei sowas darauf kommen??? Faul ist man, wenn man sich vor 40 n Pferd kauft. Aber sich jedesmal neue Glyphen kaufen zu müssen, um seine Klasse in allen Variationen spielen zu wollen ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
> 
> Blizzard hat die Dinger ins Spiel implementiert, dann sollen sie auch dafür sorgen, dass man die nicht jedesmal neu kaufen muß, wenn man seine Klasse ausreizen will. Und das geht bei einigen Klassen nicht anders, ausser Du bist n eingefleischter Heiler oder Tank und willst auch nix anderes, mit Deiner Skillung. Dann brauchst netmal Dual spec....




Punkt : Ansichtsache ...

Punkt 2: Das ist wirklich faul, aber Ich habe mit allen meinen Twinks mit 30 Reiten gelernt weil ich das Vergnügen zweimal hatte bis 40 zu laufen. Und irgendwann haste die Schnauze einfach gestrichen voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 3: Blizzard hat DualSpec ins Spiel implementiert um wie schon über dir gesagt es den Heilern und Tanks zu ermöglichen auf DD umzuswitchen falls erforderlich ohne den Raid aufzuhalten. Zu Bc Zeiten durften die Mages vor dem Encounter Portal stellen .. Der jenige durfte zum Lehrer rennen .. "Gib Gas wir wollen weiter im Ts anhören ..."

Die Hexer nen Seelenstein benutzen um den umgespeecten wieder zurückzuporten .. Und es Ging auch... Warum heute nicht mehr ?

Punkt 4: Ich hab auch Dualspec Ele, haste schon mal als Heiler Quests gemacht ? Wenn ja weißte warum, wenn Nein, zieh dir ne Heilerklasse auf 20 zb und schau mal wie lange du auf ein Lvl 20 Mob draufkloppst / castest.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> lol, ja klar, und ich will dann auch immer 2 auf einmal verwenden können, durch wände gehen, 1.000.000g geschenkt kriegen und als baum tank und gleichzeitig erster in der dmg liste stehen
> /vote 4 close -.-




Juchuuuuu, Mr. "PewPewPew" hat sich auch zu Wort gemeldet und wie immer, ein grenzgenialer Beitrag vom Allerfeinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (24. Juli 2009)

und die eierlegenwollmilchsau willst du auch noch oder ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile



Wie wärs damit, das trifft es besser:


I really really want a mile, but the only thing I got was a fucking inch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> und die eierlegenwollmilchsau willst du auch noch oder ?




Die gabs oben schon irgendwo, bist net auf dem aktuellsten Stand, habe aber abgelehnt...paßt nicht zu WOW

Aber tolles Gegenargument zum Tri Spec!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

P.s.: Ich wil noch mein T9 und 30 k Handgold von Blizzard haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir schon bei der Eierlegenwollmilchsau sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, das trifft es besser:
> 
> 
> I really really want a mile, but the only thing I got was a fucking inch
> ...




Der Satz ist gut, aber trifft auf mich nicht zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte nichts gegen nen Tripple-Spec, aber nur wenn er das 3fache des DualSpecs kostet. WARUM?! werden sich einige nun fragen. Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: TrippleSpec wäre, ähnlich dem Dual Spec, nur ein Luxus den man sich gönnen würde, gleichzusetzen mit dem epischen fliegen. Man braucht es nicht, wenn man's hat will man's aber nicht mehr missen. Zudem wäre es ein (nützlicher) Weg um ein wenig Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, in dem man täglich locker 1000g machen kann.


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, das trifft es besser:
> 
> 
> I really really want a mile, but the only thing I got was a fucking inch
> ...



Würde mich auch mit nehm Kilometer zufrieden geben (1 Meile ~ 1,6 Kilometer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avarlon90 (24. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> mir reicht das Dual auch, muss man sich eben auf 2 arten festlegen. und das der dudu eigentlich 4 specs hat, wusste der dudu ersteller sicher vorher.



/sign
also seh ich auch so außerdem hat Blizzard den Druiden ja schon fast so angepasst das man als Eule kaum equip wechseln muss um ein Baum zu spielen. Ich finde entweder nimmt man Bär & Katze oder Eule & Baum, was den Equip aufwand reduziert. Natürlich wenn man Main-Healer & richtiger DDler sein will muss man das Equip überarbeiten aber so als aushilfe in einer Hero brauch man kein ganz neues Equipment sammeln


----------



## Cali75 (24. Juli 2009)

Da ich nicht mal Dualspecc nutze, brauche ich auch kein Trispecc. Ich wüsste nicht mal, wo ich die entsprechende Ausrüstung lagern sollte...

Spaß beiseite, ich glaub nicht, dass das wirklich kommen wird - man sollte sich für den einen Weg entscheiden, den spielen können und da hat Blizz schon Zugeständnisse mit dem dualspecc gemacht.


----------



## alchilèes (24. Juli 2009)

klar, natürlich trispecc.....

aber moment......

was ist mit pvp/pve das heisst wir brauchen mindestens die 6 fach-skillung oder waum nicht einfach open end...

in anderen spielen gibt es nicht mal die möglichkeit einmal umzuskillen.
meiner meinung nach ist es gut wie es ist


----------



## Arlox93 (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr könnt euch echt net vorstelln warum es keine Tri-Spec gibt oder? 

Stellt euch mal vor ein Healpala geht Naxx25 und sagt direkt er Rollt auf OffGear.
Wenn das jeder Tank + Healer immer macht findet man bald keine richtigen DD's mehr. .. 
Weil die meistn DDs zurzeit auch nur wegen 3 Items oder gar nur wegen Kel reingehn . . . 

Ich finds gut das es nur ne 2 Specc gibt.
Ausserdem lieber skill ich um und verteil alles neu als einfach N zudrücken und einen anderen Baum...
zu aktivieren


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wette mit jedem der zuviel Gold hat, das sollte Triple Spec kommt, alle nach 4-fach (wie heißt das im Fachchinesisch??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben wollen und die Foren zuspammen werden (ähnlich wie jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Trotzdem... neeed Triple spec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch echt net vorstelln warum es keine Tri-Spec gibt oder?
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor ein Healpala geht Naxx25 und sagt direkt er Rollt auf OffGear.
> Wenn das jeder Tank + Healer immer macht findet man bald keine richtigen DD's mehr. ..
> ...



Das Problem hat man jetzt nicht und mit 3 Speccs würd man's genau so wenig machen, wenn man nen dummen Raidleader hat der's durchgehn lässt ist man selber Schuld. Auf 2nd / 3rd Skillung wird nur gerollt wenn's jmd mit ner Mainskillung nicht braucht.


----------



## landogarner (24. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall einen tri-spec ich meine es gibt soviele möglichkeiten zu skillen und ich soll mich für nur ZWEI (!) entscheiden?! Ausserdem bin ich für einen class-tree mein Hunter kann nicht tanken ich finde der sollte nen Skill lernen damit er auch mal Pala sein kann. Spass beiseite; man muss sich halt ab und an mal für etwas entscheiden und so ein wenig Festlegung ist in einem Rollenspiel wirklich gut, also pfui zum tri-spec


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Trotzdem... neeed Triple spec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fänd ich auch gut, und jeder User erhält zu Einführung ein Glas Triple Sec!


----------



## justblue (24. Juli 2009)

Blizzard arbeitet ja ständig nach dem Prinzip "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern."

Als die Dual-Spec eingeführt wurde, wurde dazu gesagt, dass weitere Specs einfach zu implementieren wären und bei Erfolg der Dual-Spec auch implementiert werden. Jetzt wird gesagt, dass das nicht kommen wird. Möglicherweise wird mit einem der nächsten Patches dann plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel eine dritte Spec eingeführt. Wer weiß das schon.

Ich gehe jetzt öfter umspeccen als vor der Einführung der Dual-Spec. Als Holy-Priester habe mich gefreut, endlich mit Second-Shadow gescheit farmen und questen zu können. Dann wurde mir von der Raidleitung nahe gelegt, Diszi als zweite Spec zu nehmen, weil das raiddienlicher ist. Das stimmt auch, nur ist dann wieder nichts Gescheites zum Farmen da. Es würde mir schon reichen, wenn ich beim Umspeccen nicht ständig das Interface neu einstellen müsste. Das Gold dafür zu zahlen ist mir egal, das habe ich mit ein paar Dailys wieder herinnen.

Umspeccen IST möglich und es ist nicht teuer. Was so toll daran ist, es möglichst umständlich zu gestalten, das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Cymo (24. Juli 2009)

ich vesteh nicht was ihr hier wollt, früher ging es doch auch mit dem umskillen, da hat man sich für eine skillung entschieden und bei bedarf umgeskillt, und nun weil wir endlich die dual bekommen haben, wollt ihr auch noch den dritten... 

werdet endlich erwachsen und freut euch über das was ihr bekommen habt.

ich begrüße auf gar keinen fall eine dritte.


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch gut, und jeder User erhält zu Einführung ein Glas Triple Sec!



Pfui das Spiel ist ab 12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte eigentlich gerne für jeden Skill in meiner Aktionsleiste eine individualisierte Skillung. Wäre doch toll, oder? 

Mal im Ernst, die Dual Skillung wurde eingeführt damit man sich nicht auf eine einzige Skillung fixieren muss. Ob dies nun bedeutet, dass der Hybride nun zwischen tanken und heilen wechseln kann oder der DD zwischen PVP und PVE oder PVE Raid und PVE Farmen ist dabei eigentlich egal. Tatsache ist, wenn Triple Spec kommt wird direkt danach derjenige kommen der Vierfach-Skillung will bis wir an dem Punkt sind an dem man Klassen oder Specs direkt abschaffen kann.

Ich war schon kein Fan von Dual Spec, habe aber die "Notwendigkeit" hier gerade noch sehen können, vor allem im Bezug auf Heiler und Tanks (obschon diese auch deutlich besser leveln und farmen können als früher und Dailies das eh obsolet gemacht haben). Wenn Blizzard aber nicht endlich mal irgendwo wieder einmal eine klare Linie zieht bis hierhin und nicht weiter wird das ganze Klassen/Skillungssystem wirklich endgültig zur Farce.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juli 2009)

Reicht man den kleinen Finger, wird direkt die ganze Hand gefordert. Hätte es die Form der Umskillung von Anfang an garnicht gegeben, so hätte sich auch niemand beschwert. Man wählt dann einfach *eine* Klasse und *eine* Spezialisierung und hätte gerlernt damit umzugehen. Wenn man etwas anderes machen möchte, hätte man einen neuen Char machen müssen. Aber innovativ wie Blizzard nunmal ist, haben Sie das kostenpflichte Verlernen aller Talente integriert. 

Das reicht aber offenbar einigen immernoch nicht. Also führt Blizzard den Dual-Spec ein. So kann man mit einem Char super leicht zwischen DD/TANK/PvP/Heal wechseln. Eben das, was einem von den Möglichkeiten am meisten Spass macht. Nun kommen aber einige daher und fordern "Tri-Spec"? Warum nicht gleich eine Überklasse, die per Knopfdruck einfach alles kann? Hmm..?

Tipp an dich: Wenn du dein Druiden so extrem vielseitig nutzen möchtest, mach dir einfach einen zweiten. Dann hast du wieder etwas Beschäftigung und das Spiel muß nicht einen weiteren Schritt Richtung 'one-click-game' gehen.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> gibt man euch den kleinen finger reisst ihr gleich den ganzen arm raus , seid doch alle viel zu verwöhnt .





Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile


Sorry leute aber diese Kommentare bringens doch nicht wirklich. Sagt ihr das bei jedem neuen Raid auch? "Ey stellt euch nicht so an. Ihr habt doch erst vor nem halben Jahr WotLK bekommen und wollt schon wieder mehr. Ulduar will keiner..." Kauft euch WoW nochmal neu ohne BC und WotLK und schön müssen euch diese verwöhnten Göhren die ständig was neues wollen nicht mehr nerven. /ironie aus



Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Zu BC Zeiten gab es kein Dual Spec und die Leute konnten auch spielen ... Man mußte halt mal zum Lehrer gehen und umspeecen. Und irgendwann kostete es halt 50 Gold. Ich hab laut Arsenal 51 Talentneuverteilungen (was irgendwie nicht stimmen kann) da mein Account grad Sommerpause macht weiß Ich nicht genau wieviel Gold insgesamt aber ich schätz mal 2k nur durchs umskillen. Klar ist Dualspec ne feine Sache aber Trial Spec ? Wer es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sich zwei Skillungen auszusuchen die er Immer und überall (zur not nutzen) kann. Sry dann würde Ich mir Gedanken machen
> Casual Inc...


Also da versteh ich den Sinn auch nicht ganz. Dual Spec ist ok, aber Tri Spec ist dann gleich krank? Sagen wir doch gleich: "Wer es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt sich für eine Skillung zu entscheiden kann eh nicht spielen und soll CS:S zocken. Also schaffen wir die Möglichkeit umzuskillen und Dual Spec wieder ab." Vielleicht finden es manche einfach total toll immer wieder in andere Rollen zu schlüpfen. Es dreht sich hier ja auch um ein Rollenspiel. Lasst sie das doch machen!



Deis schrieb:


> Der Hintergedanke ist, dass Blizzard mal einen Hintergedanken hatte. Man spielt eine Klasse, wie im richtigen Leben und wird dort immer besser.
> ....
> Mittlerweile ist das ja leider alles hinfaellig, dank reroll, faceroll, Einheitsbrei, Krieger koennen heilen, Schurken schnitzeln mit Aexten ... der Grundgedanke ist laengst ein Mythos.
> Jetzt, hier, heute ist es dann vollkommen egal ob 3 oder 5 Baeume.


Genauso seh ich das auch. Es ist ein Prob das viele ihren Char nicht mehr so gut beherrschen können als mit einer Skillung. Aber das ist jetzt eh schon Wurst.

Edit: Da hab ich in meiner Tirade noch was vergessen:


Cymo schrieb:


> ich vesteh nicht was ihr hier wollt, früher ging es doch auch mit dem umskillen, da hat man sich für eine skillung entschieden und bei bedarf umgeskillt, und nun weil wir endlich die dual bekommen haben, wollt ihr auch noch den dritten...
> werdet endlich erwachsen und freut euch über das was ihr bekommen habt.
> ich begrüße auf gar keinen fall eine dritte.


Tolles Argument. Gefällt mir. /ironie ein 
Früher ging es auch ohne Computer. Also zünden wir alle unsere PC`s an. Außerdem wer braucht ein Auto? Jahrtausende konnten die Menschen auch ohne Überleben. Weg damit! Fortschritt ist nur was für Noobs!
/ironie off
Veränderungen gehören zum Leben dazu. Unser ganzes Leben beruht auf Veränderung. Findet euch damit ab. Warum soll das dann nicht auch bei einem simulierten Leben so sein?


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Cymo schrieb:


> ich vesteh nicht was ihr hier wollt, früher ging es doch auch mit dem umskillen, da hat man sich für eine skillung entschieden und bei bedarf umgeskillt, und nun weil wir endlich die dual bekommen haben, wollt ihr auch noch den dritten...
> 
> werdet endlich erwachsen und freut euch über das was ihr bekommen habt.
> 
> ich begrüße auf gar keinen fall eine dritte.



Jau, das war echt ein Spaß täglich 2mal umskillen und das UI neu aufsetzen, das war echt.... oh wait, schrieb ich Spaß?! Mal ehrlich, "früher", also pre bc und in BC hab ich als Pala täglich mehrere Male umskillen müssen. Retri für PvP / Arena und heal / prot fürn pve content, und glaub mir, wenn du täglich 100g ausgibst nur damit du im Raid dienlich bist hast du DAMIT auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Natürlich funktionierte es, aber Spaß war was anderes, und wofür spiel ich das Spiel? Genau, um Spaß zu haben...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Cymo schrieb:


> ich vesteh nicht was ihr hier wollt, früher ging es doch auch mit dem umskillen, ......



Früher ging es auch ohne elektrischen Strom und fließend Wasser, also weg mit dem neumodischen Gedöns!!!


Wenn ich manches hier so lese von wegen, "früher gings ja auch so" und "alles sollte ja so bleiben wie es" ist, hab ich das Gefühl, das Forum wird von lauter Greisen bevölkert.  

Fortschritt macht mich froh, fuck the Status Quo 
(bitte nicht die Band, die is geil!)


----------



## Stammelf (24. Juli 2009)

Jo ich finde ein mehrfach Specc wäre echt gut, da man sich so "einfach" den Gegebenheiten anpassen kann, statt "umständlich" neue Glyphen einsetzen und Spells neu belegen zu müssen. Meinetwegen können die bei jedem Talentwechsel eine Gebühr nehmen von 50g, aber der Aufwand ist halt geringer. Und momentan ist das ja eh Blizzards Politik den Aufwand gering zu halten und jedem das Meiste mit dem Wenigsten zu ermöglichen.

Würde mir als WL zum Beispiel folgende Skillungen abspeichern:
1. PvE Affli
2. PvE Destro
3. PvP Affli
4. PvP Destro
5. Dämo Fun Skillung

Wäre halt eine feine Sache =)


----------



## Zangoran (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Och Mensch, es geht hier um ein Spiel, dass ab 12 oder so freigegeben ist....und nicht um hochrangige Studiengänge......



Jo das stimmt auch. Nur war das Spiel dazu gedacht dass man sich wirklich bei der Auswahl der Klasse und den Talenten auch Gedanken machen muss und irgendwann zu einer Entscheidung kommen soll. 

Und auch wenn ich jetz wieder das berühmte "früher war alles besser" anführe, aber leider war es auch so. Du hattest deinen Skilltree und hast überlegt welchen Tree du für dich am effektivsten findest und musstest so deine Entscheidung treffen. Was dir natürlich durch deine besonderen Fähigkeiten auch deinen Platz in einer Gruppe gesichert hat da deine Klasse und deine Fertigkeiten einzigartig waren.

Jetzt dank Dual Spec wird einem die Entscheidung eh schon einfacher gemacht da du bereits 2 Skillungen für dich festlegen kannst. 

Welchen Sinn macht es da alle paar Sekunden von der einen Skillung in die nächste zu wechseln außer dass man als Einzelspieler noch ersetzbarer wird und man bei der Gruppensuche wirklich gar nicht mehr aufpassen muss was man alles mitnimmt?

So far
Zangoran


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

@Noctes Dualspec ist in soweit "Ok" das das noch nachvollziehbar ist. Bestes Beispiel "Heiler der Dailys machen muß" Da sag Ich ja nix. Aber warum ne dritte ? Wenn Ich als Heiler Dualspec schon habe kann Ich auf DD switchen Q machen und hab das Gold zum umskillen wieder drin. Sofern ich ne andere Skillung testen möchte. Sei es PVP, andere Healskillung oder DD Skillung. 

kurz gesagt:

Die Dritte ist halt einfach unnötig weil man Umskillen mit Dualspec finanzieren kann


----------



## ramsleier (24. Juli 2009)

Man kann manchen Spielern echt nichts recht machen... ich meine, früher ging es mit einer Spezialisierung ohne Probleme und nun meckern sie, dass es "nur" dualspecc gibt. hallo? gehts noch? was soll denn noch passieren? am besten gleich einen Charakter auf 70 starten mit 310% Flugmount oder wie? Nein sorry, aber für solche Threads habe ich echt kein Verständnis.

Ausserdem: Stellt euch mal vor das würde passieren, wozu braucht man dann noch die reinen DMG Klassen? Der Jäger wäre bis auf den irreführenden Schuss komplett nutzlos. Der Magier wäre dann auch nur noch gut zum sheepen bzw. Brot machen und der Schurke könnte man evtl. noch fürs Stunnen brauchen aber das wäre es dann schon gewesen. 

Einen Vorteil hätte es aber, man braucht nämlich nur noch einen Charakter hochzuspielen. Dann kann man DMG, Heilen und tanken, Aussehen verändern und einen Fraktionswechsel machen. Es wird einem also nie langweilig.... oder so....


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Man kann manchen Spielern echt nichts recht machen... ich meine, früher ging es mit einer Spezialisierung ohne Probleme und nun meckern sie, dass es "nur" dualspecc gibt. hallo? gehts noch? was soll denn noch passieren? am besten gleich einen Charakter auf 70 starten mit 310% Flugmount oder wie? Nein sorry, aber für solche Threads habe ich echt kein Verständnis.
> 
> Ausserdem: Stellt euch mal vor das würde passieren, wozu braucht man dann noch die reinen DMG Klassen? Der Jäger wäre bis auf den irreführenden Schuss komplett nutzlos. Der Magier wäre dann auch nur noch gut zum sheepen bzw. Brot machen und der Schurke könnte man evtl. noch fürs Stunnen brauchen aber das wäre es dann schon gewesen.



Ich finds lustig wie alle rumheulen, habt ihr das bei Dualspec auch gemacht?! Naja, natürlich wären alle Klassen die nicht Hybrid sind nutzlos, ich meine, das Schurken, Mages und Locks aktuell am meisten Schaden in Ulduar raushauen ist ja auch egal.

Naja, frage mich warum ich überhuapt hier rein schreibe, sind genau die Leute, die hier rumflamen, die auch der Ansicht sind das früher alles besser war (muss Ohrensammler da bzgl fließendes Wasser, elektischem Strom etc zustimmen...).


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig wie alle rumheulen, habt ihr das bei Dualspec auch gemacht?!




Ich ja .. *Ironie on* Und Schande über mein Haupt ich hab es mir gekauft das Ich für ne Daily keine Stunde brauch *Ironie off*


----------



## super toast mann (24. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit 20! dazubitte noch nen teleport gerät damit man nie wieder irgendwo hinnlaufen muss!


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> @Noctes Dualspec ist in soweit "Ok" das das noch nachvollziehbar ist. Bestes Beispiel "Heiler der Dailys machen muß" Da sag Ich ja nix. Aber warum ne dritte ? Wenn Ich als Heiler Dualspec schon habe kann Ich auf DD switchen Q machen und hab das Gold zum umskillen wieder drin. Sofern ich ne andere Skillung testen möchte. Sei es PVP, andere Healskillung oder DD Skillung.
> kurz gesagt:
> Die Dritte ist halt einfach unnötig weil man Umskillen mit Dualspec finanzieren kann


Jo, aber vielleicht sieht jemand den Sinn des Spieles nicht darin stundenlang Gold zu Farmen damit er mal umskillen kann, sondern darin einfach mal in verschiedene Aufgaben zu schlüpfen.

Mir persönlich ist das total schnuppe. Ich hab mir Dualspec gekauft weil ich evtl. mal Heilen wollte. Seitdems das gibt hab ich die blau/lila Start Ausrüstung auf der Bank liegen und noch nie geheilt. Also von mir aus kann man es wieder abschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das der TE viel Spaß daran hat jeden Abend sowohl zu tanken, zu heilen und Schaden zu machen. Warum sollte man ihm Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen? Nehmen wir an Tri Spec kostet 3000g dann muss er ja auch dafür arbeiten. Evtl. würde er diese Kosten niemal mit Umskillen erreichen. Er hat einfach nur viel weniger Aufwand und kann ohne Zeitverlust umschalten. Deshalb finde ich die Idee gut, obwohl ich sie sicher nicht brauche.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Man kann manchen Spielern echt nichts recht machen... ich meine, früher ging es mit einer Spezialisierung ohne Probleme und nun meckern sie, dass es "nur" dualspecc gibt. hallo? gehts noch? was soll denn noch passieren? am besten gleich einen Charakter auf 70 starten mit 310% Flugmount oder wie? Nein sorry, aber für solche Threads habe ich echt kein Verständnis.



Der Witz ist, dass es beliebiges Umspecen schon von Anfang an gibt. *Jeder konnte schon immer zu jeder Zeit umspecen so oft er wollte*. 
Dual- oder Triple- oder was was ich Spec macht es lediglich bequemer und billiger.

Wenn es für dich zum Spielspaß gehört jedesmal 50g auszugeben und viel lustige Häkchen im Talentbaum von Hand zu setzen, bitte sehr. 
Ich vergnüg mich lieber anders.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich ja ..



Und trotzdem biste im nachhinein froh drüber das es eingeführt wurde, aber das Thema das alle rumheulen über Änderungen (selbst wenn das hier nur ein Vorschlag ist) die sie dann später gut finden hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Ultimo01 (24. Juli 2009)

Es wird kein Tri-Spec geben !
Punkt!

Sei froh das du schon Dual Spec Hast....


----------



## ramsleier (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass es beliebiges Umspecen schon von Anfang an gibt. *Jeder konnte schon immer zu jeder Zeit umspecen so oft er wollte*.
> Dual- oder Triple- oder was was ich Spec macht es lediglich bequemer und billiger.
> 
> Wenn es für dich zum Spielspaß gehört jedesmal 50g auszugeben und viel lustige Häkchen im Talentbaum von Hand zu setzen, bitte sehr.
> Ich vergnüg mich lieber anders.


oO dafür gibts ja Dualspecc und dagegen hab ich auch nichts. Aber tripplespecc wäre ja echt der Witz schlechthin. Das mit dem umskillen weiss ich, bin nicht dumm >.<


----------



## Asarion (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran und macht das Spiel so unmenschlich leichter, wenn man nicht wegen jedem Scheiss zum Lehrer rennen muß, nur weil man seinen Char etwas umfangreicher spielen möchte?
> 
> Reg Dich lieber übers reiten ab 30 und sowas auf, das ist sinnvoller.....


Schlimm ist daran nicht wirklich was, außer das Neuanfänger, die die Kohle definitiv für sowas nicht haben, neben den Twinks alt aussehen werden und das man so nicht mehr wirklich über Entscheidungen nachdenkt, weil man ja dann eben einfach umswitched. Man nimmt dann halt lieber den wohlausgestatteten Twink mit DualSpec (oder XSpec) als den Neuling, der sich nur eine Skillung leisten kann, weil er keinen reichen 80er hat. Mal ehrlich, macht es das Spiel so wahnsinnig viel schwerer, wenn man nur DualSpec hat? Ihr vergeßt immer, das es eben nicht nur 80er und Twinks gibt sondern auch immer noch Neuanfänger.

Weiterer Nachteil wäre sehr wahrscheinlich dieser: "Wie? Du hast kein XSpec? Dann nehmen wir dich nicht mit in die Ini." Ist ja jetzt teilweise schon mit DualSpec so, das viele zwei Skillungen voraussetzen, damit man überhaupt noch mit darf. Kann ja irgendwie auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein, oder? Zudem wären dann unter anderem Palas gearscht, wenn es z. B. TriSpec geben würde, denn sie müßten wohl immer 3 komplette Rüstungssets mit sich herumschleppen, um mitgenommen zu werden. Eins für Schaden, eins zum Tanken und eins zum Heilen. Nicht nur, das das Zeug wahnsinnig an Platz wegnimmt, man muß auch erstmal passendes Zeug haben. Schwierig, wenn die Messlatte, überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden schon so hoch ist, das die Leute das dann quasi bereits voraussetzen. So kommt es mir ja jetzt schon oft vor. Lese ja so schon oft im Channel "LFM Naxx 10 hc Uldu Equip only" oder "LF Pala oder Dudu heal/tank only".

Von mir aus kann Blizzard Reiten ab Level 10 machen, das ist mir egal, weil es für jeden erreichbar und auch bezahlbar ist und es nicht wirklich die Chancengleichheit beeinflußt. DualSpec (und gewünschtes XSpec) wäre das nicht, obwohl auch Neueinsteiger es gebrauchen könnten, doch welcher Level 40 Neuling hat schon mal eben 1000g für sowas übrig? Mich stört es auch nicht, das Reiten ab 3.2 billiger sein soll, obwohl ich viel mehr gezahlt habe.

Was stört dich denn an reiten ab Level 30? Das du es erst mit 40 hattest?

Eine Möglichkeit für XSpec wäre ja, das man es sich in level- und klassenangepaßten Soloinstanzen erstmal freiquesten muß. So hätte dann wirklich jeder die Chance drauf (auch der Anfänger) und wer es nicht haben will macht eben die Instanzen nicht. Die Frage ist nur, wie gut man dann noch seinen Char spielen kann, wenn man ständig zwischen x Skillungen hin und herdenken muß. Wer ein guter Heiler war muß ja noch lange kein guter DD sein oder umgekehrt. Wie hoch sind die Chancen, das jeder seine x Skillungen auch wirklich beherrscht? Wenn man nur einen Char hat, gut, dann geht das, aber was ist mit Leuten, die 4 Chars oder mehr haben? Da kann ich  mir wirklich nicht mehr vorstellen, das die ALLE Skillungen perfekt beherrschen.

Wenn XSpec dann bitte so:

- frei verfügbar für alle (auch für Neuanfänger)
- frei bezahlbar für alle (auch für Neuanfänger ohne 80er "Geldbörse")

Gerne hätte ich dann noch Questreihen, wo man die verschiedenen Skillungen quasi beigebracht bekommt, damit die Leute die dann auch wirklich spielen können und es dann nicht so aussieht: "Klar kann ich meine Skillungen 100%. 30% die erste, 40% die zweite, 30% die dritte..." Am besten schon direkt von Anfang an.

Mir persönlich reicht derzeit eine Skillung, ich habe mit keinem einzigen Char DualSpec, weil ich bisher keine andere Skillung nötig hatte. Ich sehe auch nicht ein, mir DualSpec anzuschaffen, nur um in eine Instanz mit zu dürfen.

Ich weiß, es geht hier um ein Spiel und nicht um das richtige Leben, aber immer noch um ein Rollenspiel. Da sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben, ob man in RL auch einfach so switchen kann, wenn man auf Beruf 1 mal eben keinen Bock hat. Ich weiß, ich weiß, die meisten hier wissen nicht mal, was RP eigentlich überhaupt ist und es geht ihnen auch am Allerwertesten vorbei... leider. Die Frage ist: Muß alles, was gemacht werden könnte auch wirklich gemacht werden? Man sollte immer an die weitreichenden Folgen denken und nicht nur an die eigenen Vorteile.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und trotzdem biste im nachhinein froh drüber das es eingeführt wurde, aber das Thema das alle rumheulen über Änderungen (selbst wenn das hier nur ein Vorschlag ist) die sie dann später gut finden hatten wir ja schon.




*froh* ist Relativ

es hat seine Vorteile, dafür brauch ich aber keine Dritte Skillung Da Ich alles was Ich möchte mit Dualspec hinbekomme.

Für mich persönlich würde Trialspec nicht in Frage kommen, da ich kein Pvp mache oder kein Melee mehr spiele. Also reichen Zwei Bäume dicke


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Juli 2009)

hm, naja, 2 Speccs reichen meiner Meinung nach für jeden Char, um an diesem Spiel Vergnügen zu finden. Alle anderen Fun oder PVP Speccs muss man halt bezahlen, soviel sind 50G heute ja nun auch nicht mehr.
Ich glaube mich sogar daran erinnern zu können, daß erst mit irgend einem Patch die Grenze von maximal 50G gezogen wurde, vorher war es weitaus mehr Gold, wenn man häufiger umspeccte. 
:vicory:


----------



## Apfelbrot (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal viele Klassen, die das brauchen könnten. Hexer,.....


Also ich persönlich vergnüge mich als Hexer mit einer PvE und einer PvP Skillung. Aber für Klassen wie Palas, Druids und Co. wäre das ne coole Idee,
wobei ich den Preis garnicht wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Apfelbrot


----------



## snif07 (24. Juli 2009)

Es war eine Frage der Zeit bis man nach "Tri Spec" schreit...

Der Dual Spec war vorallem für Tank's und Heiler geplant - was ich auch logisch finde.
Unlogisch finde ich dass am meisten die DD schreien

Es gibt 3 Talentbäume - zwischen 2 Bäumen kann man beliebig switchen und wie ich meine reicht dies völlig aus!


----------



## Yldrasson (24. Juli 2009)

Trispec... warum ändert man das Ganze nicht einfach gleich so um, dass man alle Skills immer haben kann?
Wie, dann wäre der Witz/die Individualität der Skillung weg? Das ist sie doch auch schon, wenn man nach Gusto ständig zwischen allen (!) drei Talentbäumen hin und her wechseln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ganz ehrlich... auf der einen Seite wird sich beschwert, dass Entscheidungen dank Namens- und Fraktionswechsel, etc. keinen Wert mehr haben in WoW - aber im selben Atemzug werden dann Dinge wie... "Trispec" gefordert? Äußerst fragwürdig, das ganze...

Meiner Meinung nach sollen die Leute, die unbedingt mehr als zwei Skillungen gleichzeitig haben wollen, sich einfach noch einen weiteren Charakter hochziehen und dem dann die entsprechend ausstehenden Skills verpassen. Dass das (besonders mit der neuen Mount-Regelung von 3.2) zu anstrengend ist, kann mir keiner erzählen. :-)


----------



## Starkwurst (24. Juli 2009)

mit 3xspec bräuchte man vom prinzip her nur noch druiden oder?! also schlag ich vor das mit triplespec alle anderen klassen gelöscht werden und alle dudu-sachen mal die anzahl der raidmitglieder dropen


----------



## hanktheknife (24. Juli 2009)

Klingt zwar spöttisch, aber erstell dir doch einfach  noch 2 Druiden mit der entsprechenden Skilling als Tank und als Eule. Auf 80 zu kommen dauert eh nicht lange.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Schlimm ist daran nicht wirklich was, außer das Neuanfänger, die die Kohle definitiv für sowas nicht haben, neben den Twinks alt aussehen werden und das man so nicht mehr wirklich über Entscheidungen nachdenkt, weil man ja dann eben einfach umswitched. Man nimmt dann halt lieber den wohlausgestatteten Twink mit DualSpec (oder XSpec) als den Neuling, der sich nur eine Skillung leisten kann, weil er keinen reichen 80er hat. Mal ehrlich, macht es das Spiel so wahnsinnig viel schwerer, wenn man nur DualSpec hat? Ihr vergeßt immer, das es eben nicht nur 80er und Twinks gibt sondern auch immer noch Neuanfänger.



Ein Neuanfänger brauch so etwas aber auch nicht. Die meisten Neuanfänger haben wenig Durchblick durch die Talentbäume und anfangs kostet es nicht viel seine Talente neu zu verteilen. Der Dual / Xspec wäre für Leute nützlich welche viele Aufgaben erfüllen müssen und täglich nicht mehrmals 50g beim Trainer lassen wollen.



> Weiterer Nachteil wäre sehr wahrscheinlich dieser: "Wie? Du hast kein XSpec? Dann nehmen wir dich nicht mit in die Ini." Ist ja jetzt teilweise schon mit DualSpec so, das viele zwei Skillungen voraussetzen, damit man überhaupt noch mit darf. Kann ja irgendwie auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein, oder? Zudem wären dann unter anderem Palas gearscht, wenn es z. B. TriSpec geben würde, denn sie müßten wohl immer 3 komplette Rüstungssets mit sich herumschleppen, um mitgenommen zu werden. Eins für Schaden, eins zum Tanken und eins zum Heilen. Nicht nur, das das Zeug wahnsinnig an Platz wegnimmt, man muß auch erstmal passendes Zeug haben. Schwierig, wenn die Messlatte, überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden schon so hoch ist, das die Leute das dann quasi bereits voraussetzen. So kommt es mir ja jetzt schon oft vor. Lese ja so schon oft im Channel "LFM Naxx 10 hc Uldu Equip only" oder "LF Pala oder Dudu heal/tank only".



Random Raids mache ich mit meinem Main nicht, und in meiner Gilde weiss jeder wer welchen 2nd Spec hat, falls er einen hat. Das jmd 2 Skillungen vorrausetzt ist mit noch nicht aufgefallen, trotz täglich mehreren Hero Inis. Wenn ich irgendwo mit will schreib ich ihn mit meinem Main spec an, sage aber auch das ich notfalls noch umswitchen kann. Mit meinem 2ten 80er, welcher keinen Dual Spec hat komm ich aber auch ohne Probleme in Inis und Rdn Raids mit.



> Wenn XSpec dann bitte so:
> 
> - frei verfügbar für alle (auch für Neuanfänger)
> - frei bezahlbar für alle (auch für Neuanfänger ohne 80er "Geldbörse")



Nein, eben nicht. Dual / Xspec sollte ein Luxus bleiben welcher "exklusiv" ist, bzw für die Leute die wirklich nutzen daraus ziehen. Sei es der Druide der gerne in Warsong als Katze gegner umnatzt, in Instanzen healt und im Raid der MT ist, oder der Shamy der im PvP nicht mit seiner PvE SKillung heilen kann, gleichzeitig aber noch effektiv questen möchte. Dual / Xspec ist ein LUXUS, gleich dem Epic Flieger. Wenn man ihn hat dann möchte man ich nicht missen, wer's nicht hat hat auch keine spielentscheidenen Nachteile.


----------



## Buddits (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finde man sollte mehr Skillungen speichern können. Ich weiß auch garnicht wo das Problem liegen soll.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> ...
> Gerne hätte ich dann noch Questreihen, wo man die verschiedenen Skillungen quasi beigebracht bekommt, damit die Leute die dann auch wirklich spielen können und es dann nicht so aussieht: "Klar kann ich meine Skillungen 100%. 30% die erste, 40% die zweite, 30% die dritte..." Am besten schon direkt von Anfang an.
> ...
> Ich weiß, es geht hier um ein Spiel und nicht um das richtige Leben, aber immer noch um ein Rollenspiel. Da sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben, ob man in RL auch einfach so switchen kann, wenn man auf Beruf 1 mal eben keinen Bock hat. Ich weiß, ich weiß, die meisten hier wissen nicht mal, was RP eigentlich überhaupt ist und es geht ihnen auch am Allerwertesten vorbei... leider. Die Frage ist: Muß alles, was gemacht werden könnte auch wirklich gemacht werden? Man sollte immer an die weitreichenden Folgen denken und nicht nur an die eigenen Vorteile.
> Asarion


Das ist doch mal ne gute Idee. Ich persönlich fände es gut die Q an gewisse Lvl zu binden damit man einfach mal ne Weile üben kann. Also mit 40 Dual Spec mit 60 Tri Spec usw.

Das Rollenspiel Argument ist interessant. Ich habe das vorhin genau andersherum geschrieben (also ich will im Spiel mal in andere Rollen schlüpfen weil ich im RL eben nicht kann). Dein Ansatz hat aber auch was sehr int. Darüber lohnt es sich mal nachzudenken, gerade weil "früher" Rollenspieler schon sehr großen Wert auf die Geschichte ihres Chars gelegt haben (mit Herkunft usw.). Das ist aber total verloren gegangen, zumindest in WoW.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Früher ging es auch ohne elektrischen Strom und fließend Wasser, also weg mit dem neumodischen Gedöns!!!
> 
> Wenn ich manches hier so lese von wegen, "früher gings ja auch so" und "alles sollte ja so bleiben wie es" ist, hab ich das Gefühl, das Forum wird von lauter Greisen bevölkert.
> 
> ...


Lol. Genauso ist es. Jetzt hat die Vergreisung unserer Gesellschaft schon auf das Buffed.de Forum übergegriffen. Ich finde man sollte schnellstmöglich denjenigen der die Bundeszentrale der Grauen Panther auf dieses Forum hingewiesen hat ausfindig machen und mit Perma Bann bestrafen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hruruzat (24. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass WoW im Grunde ein Rollenspiel sein sollte. Sicherlich werden gleich viele das Gegenteil behaupten, aber ich persönliche sehe es noch als solches. (Auch wenn wir hier mehr am Items abfarmen sind...)

Und bei einem Rollenspiel entscheide ich mich bei jedem Charakter für einen Weg, den er beschreitet.
Dementsprechend sollte es dann auch beschwerlicher sein, sich von diesem Weg abzuwenden, also z.B. Gold kosten und ein wenig Zeit erfordern (umstellen, umziehen, etc.).
Das war mit Sicherheit die Intention des ursprünglichen Talentsystems. Mit dem zweifelsohne komfortablen Dualspecc bewegt sich Blizzard ja schon recht weit vom ursprünglichen Konzept weg. Würden wir hier noch mehr Möglichkeiten bekommen, wäre es nicht mehr ein 'Charakter' sondern ein frei konfigurierbarer, nicht festgelegter, unverbindlicher Niemand, den wir dann spielen.

Ich sehe also keinen echten Handlungsbedarf dafür im Moment. Auch wenn so viele hier genügend Skillungen finden, die sie am besten gleichzeitig spielen wollen: Was wollt ihr denn mit euren Charakter machen? Muss es denn wirklich alles sein? Muss ich jede Rolle ad hoc übernehmen können?

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie der mod auf der ersten Seite: Da wurde der Finger gereicht und die Hand abgerissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Booncrusher (24. Juli 2009)

Ey ne manchma glaubig echt manche hier ham was am kopf ... nen großteil beschwert sich über den Dualspecc weil der die raids kaputt machen soll aber neee son drui kann natürlich den Hals net vollgenug grign und will nen 3. Baum ... oder ne warte am besten gleich 4 ... da kannste dann heal Tank eule oder als Katze unterwegs sein ... auch wenn Blizz viel falsch macht ( jaja ok sehr viel ) können doch selbst die sich denken das nen 3er specc für schurken hunter hexer usw total nutzlos is


----------



## Severos (24. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass Dual Skill ausreichend ist.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, sollte man sich bei Hybridklassen festlegen, was man spielen will, oder man zahlt halt.
Klingt doof, ist aber einfach so.
Meinen Paladin habe ich auf Heilig und Schutz geskillt, und hab nen DK / Mage zum Schaden machen.
Bevor der Dual Specc angekündigt war, hat doch auch noch keiner an ne 3te Skillung gedacht.
MFG


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Booncrusher schrieb:


> Ey ne manchma glaubig echt manche hier ham was am kopf ... nen großteil beschwert sich über den Dualspecc weil der die raids kaputt machen soll aber neee son drui kann natürlich den Hals net vollgenug grign und will nen 3. Baum ... oder ne warte am besten gleich 4 ... da kannste dann heal Tank eule oder als Katze unterwegs sein ... auch wenn Blizz viel falsch macht ( jaja ok sehr viel ) können doch selbst die sich denken das nen 3er specc für schurken hunter hexer usw total nutzlos is



Erste Post und gleich nen Flame, kommt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AN Severos: Naja, du glaubstnicht wie viele sich schon zu BC mit 3 Speccs rumschlagen mussten, von Hybriden mal abgesehen.


----------



## cellesfb (24. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh den Sinn dieser Diskussion nicht warum heulen jetzt wieder alle rum minimi "ich brauch 3 skills damit ich alles ausreizen kann "
is doch voll sinnlos habt ihr dann etwa auch 5 verschiedene equips auf der Bank liegen? ich glaub mal nein also kommt dann so ein herr Pala der denkt ja ich mach dd.... hab aber nur 3 teile dafür
Im Endcontent von WoW reicht dual spec alle mal zumal man sich ja irgend wann mal auf was spezialisieren sollte und nicht andauern hin und her switchen und dann nirgends perfekt sein, 
ich glaub das ist nich der sinn vom dual spec 
....oder irgendwann auch ma quattro spec was weis ich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> mit 3xspec bräuchte man vom prinzip her nur noch druiden oder?! also schlag ich vor das mit triplespec alle anderen klassen gelöscht werden und alle dudu-sachen mal die anzahl der raidmitglieder dropen


Da muss ich widerspruch einlegen: Alle bis auf Druiden und Palas löschen. Dann weiterhin mit Tokens arbeiten und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn dieser Diskussion nicht warum heulen jetzt wieder alle rum minimi "ich brauch 3 skills damit ich alles ausreizen kann "
> is doch voll sinnlos habt ihr dann etwa auch 5 verschiedene equips auf der Bank liegen? ich glaub mal nein also kommt dann so ein herr Pala der denkt ja ich mach dd.... hab aber nur 3 teile dafür




Hmm, doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Bank liegt nen Top Tank Equip, im Inventar hab ich nochmal 3 Equips + das was ich anhabe. Wird den meisten Hybriden welche aktiv raiden nicht anders gehen.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile



dsa selbe hab ich auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> oO dafür gibts ja Dualspecc und dagegen hab ich auch nichts. Aber tripplespecc wäre ja echt der Witz schlechthin. Das mit dem umskillen weiss ich, bin nicht dumm >.<



Hmm, aber wenn man weiss dass man schon immer umspecen konnte sofern man genug Kohle hatte, und man DuallSpec als Erleichterung dazu sieht (hinsichtlich Gold und Zeit) warum ist Triple-Spec dann ein schlechter Witz?? 
Es wäre nur eine konsequente Fortführung der Erleichterung.
Am Spielprinzip ändert sich dadurch rein gar nix. Es macht es nur billiger und schneller.


----------



## Broesl (24. Juli 2009)

Also tri specc würd ich nicht ablehnen, ne zweite PvE oder PvP Specc wär für meinen Schurken nicht zu verachten.



Mfg


----------



## Méla23 (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



es hiess auch mal man werde niemals die fraktion wechseln können..
was kratzt es blizz mittlerweile schon noch was sie selbst mal behauptet haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (24. Juli 2009)

Boah, jetzt wollen sie schon Tri Spec, dann musste dich halt 2 Sachen entscheiden die am meisten Spaß machen, die letzte Skillung ist dann halt wech, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Booncrusher (24. Juli 2009)

Ohman manche grigen den Hals net vollgenug ... entscheide dich für 2 sachen , spiel nen 2ten Druiden hoch oder geh auf nen Privat Server wo das MaxLvl über 100 liegt ... Wenn noch nen TriSpecc kommen würde , würden alle Raids nurnoch aus Druiden und Pala's bestehen und vereinzelt vlt welche die auchma die andern Klassen sehen wolln


----------



## Chrisz1984 (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.




Es sollte ebenfalls kein Fraktionswechsel geben !!!! ^^

und zum thema tri specc... im forum stand wenn die nachfrage nach dual erheblich sei und
diese gut ankommt, würde blizz auch an tri arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Booncrusher schrieb:


> Ey ne manchma glaubig echt manche hier ham was am kopf ... nen großteil beschwert sich über den Dualspecc weil der die raids kaputt machen soll aber neee son drui kann natürlich den Hals net vollgenug grign und will nen 3. Baum ... oder ne warte am besten gleich 4 ... da kannste dann heal Tank eule oder als Katze unterwegs sein ... auch wenn Blizz viel falsch macht ( jaja ok sehr viel ) können doch selbst die sich denken das nen 3er specc für schurken hunter hexer usw total nutzlos is



fail :>


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm, aber wenn man weiss dass man schon immer umspecen konnte sofern man genug Kohle hatte, und man DuallSpec als Erleichterung dazu sieht (hinsichtlich Gold und Zeit) warum ist Triple-Spec dann ein schlechter Witz??
> Es wäre nur eine konsequente Fortführung der Erleichterung.
> Am Spielprinzip ändert sich dadurch rein gar nix. Es macht es nur billiger und schneller.


So oft wie heute war ich mit Ohrensammler noch nie einer Meinung. Aber genauso sehe ich das auch.

Zum Thema Rollenspiel: Ich fände XSpec aus der Sicht eines "echten" Rollenspielers auch als Fehler an. Da könnte man dann ja überlegen die Funktion auf RP Servern nicht einzubauen. Schon hat damit kein RP´ler mehr ein Prob.

Allgemein kann man WoW ja sowieso nicht mehr als "richtiges" Rollenspiel bezeichnen. Da ist Blizzard viel zu Geldgeil geworden. Die nennen es ja auch nur MMO. Das heisst doch wenn ich richtig informiert bin *M*assive*M*ultiplayer*O*nline. Von Rollenspiel steht da nix mehr. MMORPG ist bei Blizz verschwunden.


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich würde auch sagen der TE hat grundsätzlich recht mit seinen Aussagen. Aber von Seiten Blizzards wurde gesagt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dass ..entweder der Rollenspiel-charakter ... *seufz* ich such lieber nochmal die Quelle. 
Also ich würde es auch begrüßen, Ohrensammler hat die Sache nämlich genau erfasst.
edit: ich finds nicht *g*


----------



## suicider80 (24. Juli 2009)

Noch mehr Skillungen?
Sorry, aber dann kann Blizz einfach jedem Spieler 213 Talentpunkte geben, damit jeder alles kann. 
In meinen Augen Blödsinn, wenn jeder einfach beherrscht. 
2 Skillungen reichen.

Cheers!


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Boah, jetzt wollen sie schon Tri Spec, dann musste dich halt 2 Sachen entscheiden die am meisten Spaß machen, die letzte Skillung ist dann halt wech, Pech gehabt.


Diese Antwort bringt mich auf ne Idee: Im zuge der Ostalgie würde ich jetzt mal ein DDR-WoW anregen wollen. Da hat man im besten Fall bei Char erstellung die wahl zwischen 2-3 Klassen, je nachdem was grade da ist. Die Fraktion wird einem auch einfach so zugeteilt und es werden immer mindestens 2 Server zusammengelegt, sodass Warteschlangen nicht unter 1Std. entstehen. Die Skillbäume werden natürlich auch zugeteilt. Die meisten sind ja offensichtlich mit all den Optionen überfordert...


----------



## Tharasala (24. Juli 2009)

Autsch, bereits das Dual-Spec hat dieses einstmal schöne MMO*RP*G kaputt gemacht, warum jetzt nicht also ein Tri-Spec. Aber ehrlich, wäre es nicht einfacher die Talentbäume zu entfernen und jeder Klasse die Möglichkeit geben zu tanken, zu heilen und Schaden zu machen.......Ist wohl das gleiche wie Dual-Spec oder gar ein Tri-Spec. Waren noch wirklich schöne Zeiten als alles Klassen was für sich hatten und es Tank-Druiden, Katzendruiden und Heildudus gab, wohl nicht in einer Person.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Tharasala schrieb:


> Autsch, bereits das Dual-Spec hat dieses einstmal schöne MMO*RP*G kaputt gemacht, warum jetzt nicht also ein Tri-Spec. Aber ehrlich, wäre es nicht einfacher die Talentbäume zu entfernen und jeder Klasse die Möglichkeit geben zu tanken, zu heilen und Schaden zu machen.......Ist wohl das gleiche wie Dual-Spec oder gar ein Tri-Spec. Waren noch wirklich schöne Zeiten als alles Klassen was für sich hatten und es Tank-Druiden, Katzendruiden und Heildudus gab, wohl nicht in einer Person.



Jo, BC war schön. Seit 3.0 gibt es keine Individualität mehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Noctes schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rollenspiel: Ich fände XSpec aus der Sicht eines "echten" Rollenspielers auch als Fehler an. Da könnte man dann ja überlegen die Funktion auf RP Servern nicht einzubauen. Schon hat damit kein RP´ler mehr ein Prob.




Umspecen und RP ist sicher nix was zusammenpasst. Das seh ich genauso
Aber auch hier nochmal.
Das Umspecen wurde mit Dualspec nicht erfunden(!!!) (gibt es schon immer) sondern nur erleichtert.


----------



## Kunibus (24. Juli 2009)

Ein Trial-Spec wär natürlich für die Hybrid-Klassen praktisch, aber völlig überflüssig. Ich selbst spiele Schamane, Ele als Mainequip und Heal als Secondequip. Wenn es 4-5 Skillungen gäbe, würde ich mir auch eine Ele-PVP Skillung, eine Verstärker PVP und PVE Skillung und eine Heal PVP Skillung zulegen, das wären dann auch schon 5 Bäume gleichzeitig. Aber merkt ihr nicht auch, dass dies einfach nur übertrieben ist? 

Wenn man zwei Bäume hat, reicht das vollkommen. Man muss sich einfach auf zwei Sachen festlegen. Am besten als Hybrid eine DD Skillung und ein Tank oder Heal. Dann ist man am flexibelsten. Wer mit 2 Bäumen nicht klarkommt, soll halt einen neuen Charakter hochleveln, wenn ihm das so wichtig ist. Ansonsten kann man eine Secondskillung auch jederzeit für eine längere Dauer wechseln, weil für den Raid sowiso nur die Mainskillung zählen sollte. Also bitte, beklagt euch nicht, dass ihr «nur» 2 Bäume zu verfügung habt, früher wars 1 Skillung und es hat geklappt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kunibus


----------



## super toast mann (24. Juli 2009)

wer mehr wie 2 skillunegn spielen will soll halt zahlen... wieso muss alles gepatcht werden wieso kann nicht mal was so bleiben wie es ist? vor allem wenn es doch an sich passt


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

super schrieb:


> wer mehr wie 2 skillunegn spielen will soll halt zahlen... wieso muss alles gepatcht werden wieso kann nicht mal was so bleiben wie es ist? vor allem wenn es doch an sich passt



Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen's Zahlen, Ui umstellen etc nervt einfach. Zudem sollte der TriSpec teuer sein, 3k Gold wären imo angemessen.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (24. Juli 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es einen Kommentar von Ghostcrawler dazu, der ist aber nicht das es ihn nie geben wird sondern nur das er in naher Zukunft überhaupt nicht relevant sei und es ihn deshalb nicht geben wird vorerst.
Auch wenn mein Priester gerne mal wieder Shadow spielen würde (Holy/Diszi specc) so würd ich doch sagen werden wir mit dual specc schon genug verwöhnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal viele Klassen, die das brauchen könnten. Hexer, Druiden, Paladine, Schamanen, Jäger.....




also wenns das für hunter nicht bald gibt, hör ich auf.
/ironie off
sehe da keinen großen nutzen für hunter.
klar wäre es ganz nett, 1 specc bg/arena, 1 specc farmen, 1 specc raiddd oder so, jedoch sehe ich da keinen wesentlichen vorteil, denn zum farmen bau ich mir selten die leisten um


----------



## thetaurenone (24. Juli 2009)

Für die Leute, denen Dual Spec nicht reicht, empfehle ich, einfach nochmal den gleichen char auf 80 zu spielen.
somit muss man dann nur noch umloggen und nicht zum lehrer rennen.

und wenn ihr darauf keinen bock habt, heult nicht rum


----------



## P-bibi (24. Juli 2009)

Tri-Sepc?
Also ne, danke...
Dual Spec ist genial, aber Tri Spec wäre ja mal der Untergang...
Die Skillbäume sind doch da, um sich für was zu entscheiden...
Wenn du dich jetzt nichtmals für 2 von 3 Entscheiden kannst, dann sage ich, dass du den Sinn der Skillbäume nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> Für die Leute, denen Dual Spec nicht reicht, empfehle ich, einfach nochmal den gleichen char auf 80 zu spielen.
> somit muss man dann nur noch umloggen und nicht zum lehrer rennen.
> 
> und wenn ihr darauf keinen bock habt, heult nicht rum



Ich hab darauf keinen Bock und heul rum....und nun ?


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Dual Spec ist genial, aber Tri Spec wäre ja mal der Untergang...



Versteh ich nicht. Dual spec ist genial, aber ne dritte Skillung fändest du so richtig scheiße? Dann solltest du doch auch Dual scheiße finden, immerhin kannst du dich doch auch nicht damit für eins entscheiden.


----------



## viehdieb (24. Juli 2009)

Also irgendwann reichts mal.

WOW war irgendwann mal ein Rollenspiel. Das heißt, man übernimmt die Rolle eines Charakters in einer fiktiven Welt.

Seid froh, dass man umskillen kann (vom Dualspecc ganz zu schweigen). Inhalt eines RP ist normalerweise, dass man entscheidet welchen Weg der Charakter im Spiel einschlagen soll und diesen dann spielt und weiterentwickelt.

Bei anderen Spielen (z. Bsp. Diablo, TES und Gothic) muss man nochmals von vorne anfangen wenn einem der eingeschlagene Weg (Skillung) nicht mehr zusagt oder mal was anderes probieren möchte. Hier war ein Vorausdenken notwendig.

Ich hatte bei Diablo auch eine Blitz- und eine Frostmagierin (1+1=2). Ich hab jedes Gothic Spiel als Krieger und als Magier durchgespielt. Ihr könnt im wahren Leben auch nicht einfach von Koch auf Industriekaufmann umswitchen. Genausowenig wie Conan auf einmal mit Zaubern anfängt.

Ich könnte mir mit meiner Magierin bspw. folgende Skillungen machen

- Deeparkan
- Arkanfeuer
- Frostfeuer
- Deepfire
- Deepfrost
- Frost-Arkan
- Arkan (57-3-11)

Untereinander kann ich dann auch noch Pvp-Talente mitnehmen. Hmmm. Ich bräuchte also mindestens ein Fünferspecc um 3 Raidskillungen und 2 PVP-Skillungen zu haben, damit ich flexibel bin.

Sorry Leute ich bin der Meinung, dass der Dualspecc vollkommen ausreicht. Ihr müsst euch halt entscheiden welche 2 Rollen ihr spielen wollt. Oder ihr machts wie der TE und skillt dann halt um. Aber man könnte sich ja noch einen Druiden hochziehen. Dann kann einer bspw. Katze/Bär sein und der andere Eule/Heiler.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Kunibus schrieb:


> ...
> Also bitte, beklagt euch nicht, dass ihr «nur» 2 Bäume zu verfügung habt, früher wars 1 Skillung und es hat geklappt.
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Kunibus



Das ist eben nicht so. Wie schon wiederholt geschrieben wurde gibt es schon ewig die Möglichkeit umzuskillen. Es gibt jetzt auch die Möglichkeit auf OctaSpec oder was auch immer ihr wollt. In dem Thread gehts eigentlich nur um eine Komfortfuktion. Also fangt nicht immer und immer wieder mit Grundsatzdiskussionen an die schon vor Jahren entschieden wurden!


----------



## Killerbäumchen (24. Juli 2009)

1. ich nutze nichma dual is mir zuteuer und ich bin vollblut eule
2. das ist ein rollenspiel wo mann oder frau sich für eine rolle entscheidet und zwar für die die einem am besten liegt dual gehts grade noch so inordnung mit der begründung das so halt ein raid leichter aufgebaut werden kann aber wenn blizz weiter das amcht mi dem sie angefangen haben und zwar alle klassen gleich zu machen und auf das geschrei von jedem zu hören wird wow vor die hunde gehen
 lg k.bäumchen


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Tri-Sepc?
> Also ne, danke...
> Dual Spec ist genial, aber Tri Spec wäre ja mal der Untergang...
> Die Skillbäume sind doch da, um sich für was zu entscheiden...
> Wenn du dich jetzt nichtmals für 2 von 3 Entscheiden kannst, dann sage ich, dass du den Sinn der Skillbäume nicht verstanden hast.




Auch an dich noch mal.
Man musste sich noch nie entscheiden! 
Seit Februar 2005 kann man ständig zwischen allen Skillbäumen hin und her wechseln wie man will.
Erkläre mir also bitte, was genau ich nicht verstanden habe ??


----------



## zergerus (24. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn das Problem mit meinem Schamanen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tri-Spec wäre schon was feines


----------



## Allysekos (24. Juli 2009)

dagegen

eswar früher nur ein spec,freut euch,dass ihr dual habt,und geht nicht zu weit


----------



## Starfros (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........
> 
> ...




warum nicht gleich für Einige Klassen 4 Fach Spec System ! 
In Deinem Fall Eule , Heal , Tank und eine Für PVP evl. Feral ?  

Das System ist eingeführt worden aus anderen Gründen , nicht um kosten zu sparen wo es nur geht (hab auch gelesen das es dir nicht um die Kosten geht).

Um Erlich zu sein aus den Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe in Festen Gruppen ( habe nicht nur eine wo ich mal mitgehe ) das es mehr zu Streiterein geht um diverse Items als vorher als es nur eine Skillung gab.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an, du verstehst nicht, was ich meine.
Also:
Wegen Dual Spec kann man sich für 2 von 3 entscheiden, also bist du immernoch nicht Spezialist für alles, aber hast mal mehr Abwechslung...
Bei Tri Spec wärst du ja alles und dafür würden bestimmt nur 1500 Gold verlangt werden... Und es gibt die Trees eben nicht nur dafür, schön auszusehen, sondern auch dazu eine Rolle einzunehmen (für eine möglichst lange Zeit), oder jetzt halt 2... 
Man kann auch mal das Hirn einschalten.


----------



## Dardmok (24. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Könntest du noch eine Umfrage einfügen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie viele alte stupide Classic Spieler es noch gibt, die noch nimmer den Dualspec wollen, denen damals das mehrstündige tägliche Farmen für 2 Gold 40 die Stunde Spass ohne Ende gemacht oder doch der Grossteil der WoW/Buffed Community vernünftig ist und nicht gleich denkt man müsste 3 80er Chars hochleveln um jede Art seiner Klasse spielen zu können? A la:
> 
> - 3 Specs - Wunderbar, brauch ich unbedingt, gerne mehr
> - 2 Specs sind schon mehr als genug und reichen
> - 1 Spec reicht. Ich will Classic zurück!!!! Wow geht den Bach runter!!!1



stimme dem zu.
immer schön alles so machen, dass niemand mehr etwaige schwierigkeiten hat, und alles, am besten gleichzeitig, kann.

Vor dem Dualspecc hat man sich auf eine skillung festgelegt und hat das dann gezockt. Hin und wieder ma umgeskillt (bin krieger, weis von was ich rede). War zwar zimlich ätzend und auch teuer, aber man war ebenmal "Hauptberuflich" Eine Sache.

Nun gabs  den schönen dualspecc, der einiges erleichtert. 2 Skillungen, mit unterschiedlichem interface etc.

aber tri-specc?
kommt danach, dass man auch im kampf skillungen 1x pro 10 min instant ändern kann, um die vielseitigkeit von z.b. einem druiden noch besser ausleben zu können?

Muss sich hier ja echt um leute handeln die erst seit BC/Wotlk spielen.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch an dich noch mal.
> Man musste sich noch nie entscheiden!
> Seit Februar 2005 kann man ständig zwischen allen Skillbäumen hin und her wechseln wie man will.
> Erkläre mir also bitte, was genau ich nicht verstanden habe ??



Klar musste man sich entscheiden... es hat damals einen Haufen Gold teilweise gekostet.. und jetzt werden einem 2 Skillungen in den Arsch geschoben.. und alle 3 für wahrscheinliche 1500 Gold?
Also, das wäre dann wohl noch ein Grund mehr mit WoW aufzuhören, auch wenn ich im Moment voll und ganz zufrieden bin.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Tri-Sepc?
> Also ne, danke...
> Dual Spec ist genial, aber Tri Spec wäre ja mal der Untergang...
> Die Skillbäume sind doch da, um sich für was zu entscheiden...
> Wenn du dich jetzt nichtmals für 2 von 3 Entscheiden kannst, dann sage ich, dass du den Sinn der Skillbäume nicht verstanden hast.



Ach und du hast den Sinn verstanden? Hast wohl das Konzept für Blizz damals entwickelt oder was? Hast du Twinks? Ich hoffe nicht denn du kannst dich bestimmt für eine Klasse entscheiden und spielst die dann bis an dein Lebensende, oder?

Ich meine der Sinn des Spiels ist Spass zu haben. Und wenn den Manche erste haben wenn sie drei Skillungen haben, weiso nicht. Ich brauchs niucht, sehe darin aber für mich kein Problem.


----------



## Stammelf (24. Juli 2009)

Noctes schrieb:


> Diese Antwort bringt mich auf ne Idee: Im zuge der Ostalgie würde ich jetzt mal ein DDR-WoW anregen wollen. Da hat man im besten Fall bei Char erstellung die wahl zwischen 2-3 Klassen, je nachdem was grade da ist. Die Fraktion wird einem auch einfach so zugeteilt und es werden immer mindestens 2 Server zusammengelegt, sodass Warteschlangen nicht unter 1Std. entstehen. Die Skillbäume werden natürlich auch zugeteilt. Die meisten sind ja offensichtlich mit all den Optionen überfordert...



Genau und wenn man Items will muss man die 2 Monate im Vorraus bestellen =)

Ne mal ernsthaft, ich check gerade nicht warum sich einige darüber aufregen, das andere gerne einen Mehrfach Specc hätten ? Wenn man mit den Rollenspiel Argumenten ankommt, dann ist da meiner Meinung nach so gut wie gar nichts mehr in WoW von vorhanden, ausser dem Fantasy Setup. Genauso wie das Argument dann spiel dir doch einen zweiten Char hoch ... Wenn es mehr Charakterslots pro Server geben würde gerne, aber wenn man schon 10 Klassen hat dann wirds da schwierig. 

Ich hatte damals und habe heute kein Problem damit umzuskillen, was sind schon 50g heuttzutage ? Nur find ich es blöd mehrmals die Woche zum Lehrer zu gehen, nur weil ich gerade eine andere Sache machen möchte. Damals dacht ich mir auch cool Dualspecc, dann kann ich eine PvE Affli und eine PvP Affli Skillung machen. Doch nun wo alles mehr auf Burst Dmg ausgelegt ist muss ich halt zwangsläufig Destro skillen sowohl für die Raids, als auch für das PvP. Dabei macht mir Affli persönlich mehr Spass, hat aber bei uns im Raid nicht das große Ansehen. Nebenbei möchte ich auch gerne die ZG Mounts haben, wofür ne Dämo Skillung toll wäre. Warum dann 40 Mal die Woche umskillen und umglyphen, wenn es mit mehreren Speccs nur ein Tastendruck wäre ?

Meine Hybriden erwähne ich mal gar nicht, für die wäre ein Mehrfach Specc das reinste Paradies.

Finde es gibt mittlerweile genug Sachen worüber man sich aufregen kann, aber es ist doch nur ein Vorschlag und eine konsequente Fortsetzung von Blizzards aktueller Politik. Und ausserdem ist es doch toll das man soviel erleben kann in WoW, selbst nach 5 Jahren noch. Es kommen halt immer wieder neue Sachen, dem einen gefällts, dem anderen halt nicht. Dafür finden sich da wieder Sachen die umgekehrt auf der Pro und Contra Liste sind. That´s Life !!!


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du verstehst nicht, was ich meine.
> Also:
> Wegen Dual Spec kann man sich für 2 von 3 entscheiden, also bist du immernoch nicht Spezialist für alles, aber hast mal mehr Abwechslung...
> Bei Tri Spec wärst du ja alles und dafür würden bestimmt nur 1500 Gold verlangt werden... Und es gibt die Trees eben nicht nur dafür, schön auszusehen, sondern auch dazu eine Rolle einzunehmen (für eine möglichst lange Zeit), oder jetzt halt 2...


Warum könnte ich dann alles? Ich könnte immer nur eins, so wie jetzt auch, nur bräuchte ich nicht zum Lehrer rennen wollte ich etwas anderes machen. Ist mim Dualspec das Selbe. Tri wäre eine KOMFORT Option, nicht um Gold zu sparen, eher um nicht ständig in 'ne Hauptstadt latschen zu müssen.



> Man kann auch mal das Hirn einschalten.



Jau, empfehle ich vielen Leuten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du verstehst nicht, was ich meine.
> Also:
> Wegen Dual Spec kann man sich für 2 von 3 entscheiden, also bist du immernoch nicht Spezialist für alles, aber hast mal mehr Abwechslung...
> Bei Tri Spec wärst du ja alles und dafür würden bestimmt nur 1500 Gold verlangt werden... Und es gibt die Trees eben nicht nur dafür, schön auszusehen, sondern auch dazu eine Rolle einzunehmen (für eine möglichst lange Zeit), oder jetzt halt 2...
> Man kann auch mal das Hirn einschalten.



Jo mach das mal.

Man kann bereist JETZT SCHON die dritte vierte oder fünfte Rolle einnehmen wenn man das gerne möchte. 
Ich kann jederzeit zum Lehrer gehen und jeden Tree skillen den ich möchte und 10 Minuten Später gehe ich wieder hin und skille einen anderen. Dazu brauch ich noch nicht mal Dual Spec, das geht einfach so.
Dual Spec hat das umspecen nicht erfunden es macht es nur komfortabler.
Mit eingeschaltetem Hirn hast du das jetzt sicher verstanden


----------



## Dabow (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Den kenn ich nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist der Community Manager


----------



## Monzel (24. Juli 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich? Ihr seid alle viel zu verwöhnt... bevor es den Dual gab ging es doch auch so oder? Gibt man euch den kleinen Finger, wollt ihr gleich die ganze Hand...


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Nu übertreib mal nicht..... Es gibt 3 Talentbäume, warum ist das also soooo abwegig?? Das hat auch nix mit "nicht recht machen" zu tun.


Blos wenns Drei gibt heulen die Druiden Rum, weil sie auch noch die Dritte Skillmöglickkeit Nutzen Wolln, wenns dann Vier gibt wollen alle noch ne Fünfte Skillung für PvP Zweitskillung usw, usw...


----------



## noizycat (24. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich dauerts noch ein Weilchen ... wir kotzen jetzt schon gern bei der Lootverteilung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist schade, dass einige Klassen einfach mehr Möglichkeiten haben als andere ... mit mehr Specs würden diese dann wohl noch mehr bevorzugt werden in Raids ... (und wehe es schreit jetzt wer mimimi dann reroll doch .. es geht mir um die Ausgeglichenheit der Klassen an sich)


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Monzel schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich? Ihr seid alle viel zu verwöhnt... bevor es den Dual gab ging es doch auch so oder? Gibt man euch den kleinen Finger, wollt ihr gleich die ganze Hand...





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Früher ging es auch ohne elektrischen Strom und fließend Wasser, also weg mit dem neumodischen Gedöns!!!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich manches hier so lese von wegen, "früher gings ja auch so" und "alles sollte ja so bleiben wie es" ist, hab ich das Gefühl, das Forum wird von lauter Greisen bevölkert.
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Monzel schrieb:


> .....Gibt man euch den kleinen Finger, wollt ihr gleich die ganze Hand...



Falsch, wir wollten die ganze Hand, haben aber bloß den kleinen Finger bekommen!
Das ist ein Unterschied!!


----------



## justblue (24. Juli 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Also irgendwann reichts mal.
> 
> WOW war irgendwann mal ein Rollenspiel. Das heißt, man übernimmt die Rolle eines Charakters in einer fiktiven Welt.
> 
> Seid froh, dass man umskillen kann (vom Dualspecc ganz zu schweigen). Inhalt eines RP ist normalerweise, dass man entscheidet welchen Weg der Charakter im Spiel einschlagen soll und diesen dann spielt und weiterentwickelt.



Es haben sich erstaunlich viele Spieler in Classic WoW für den Weg entschieden, nicht für jede Quest und für jeden Mist drei Mal so lange zu benötigen wie andere Chars. Das hat zur Folge gehabt, dass es kaum Heiler gab. Wenn ich eingeloggt habe und nicht sofort 5 Flüsterer für eine Instanz bekommen habe, dann war irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung. Heiler mussten sich einen DD als Twink hochziehen, um in angemessener Zeit farmen zu können. Alles schön rollenspielkonform.

Dann gab es die PvP-Spieler. Passend dazu gab es PvP-Talente und PvP-Skillungen. Nach deiner Logik hätte man sich also entscheiden müssen, ob man mit seinem Char PvP oder PvE macht und für das jeweils andere nur bedingt bis gar nicht geeignet ist. Also haben sich viele Raider einen PvP-Twink hochgespielt.

Was ist jetzt so toll und einem  Rollenspiel würdig, wenn man sich bei bestimmten Verwendungszwecken seines Chars notwendigerweise einen Twink hochspielen muss, bei anderen aber nicht? Das verstehe ich nicht. Oder ist ein Heiler oder Def-Tank nur dann gut, wenn er ständig Hilfe von DDs benötigt, die es aber selbst nicht notwendig haben, dass jemand ihnen hilft? Warum sollte man mit bestimmten Klassen den gesamten Content halbwegs gut ausreizen können, mit anderen aber nur maximal ein Drittel davon? Die Dual-Spec war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich hatte eigentlich mit einem Cooldown oder etwas ähnlichem gerechnet, aber so wie jetzt ist es natürlich noch besser. Wer sich darüber beschwert, dann mehr Equip heruimschleppen zu müssen: Es ZWINGT einen niemand, all diese Specs auch auszunützen.

In einem "richtigen" Rollenspiel kann man gar nicht umskillen, stimmt. Sind wir also froh, dass ein falsch vergebener Skillpunkt nicht bedeutet, gleich neu anfangen zu dürfen. Oder dass ein Patch den Char auf einmal nutzlos macht, weil die imba-Skillung plötzlich gar nicht mehr so imba ist.


----------



## Seryma (24. Juli 2009)

"Man reichte ihm einen Finger, und so nahm er den ganzen Arm!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dualspec finde ich gut genug, gebt euch mal mit etwas zufrieden!


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> "Man reichte ihm einen Finger, und so nahm er den ganzen Arm!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Falsch, wir wollten die ganze Hand, haben aber bloß den kleinen Finger bekommen!
> Das ist ein Unterschied!!


----------



## Seryma (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War mir zu anstrengend alles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde nur schon paar Mal gepostet und jedes Mal hat unser lieber Sammler nen ordentliches Argument dagegen gebracht...


----------



## Damatar (24. Juli 2009)

ich nutze das dualspec ja schon nicht wen ich dd ahebn wills spiel ich man für tanka hab ich n twink eben so für heiler wozu brauch ich das aslo? nur damit man mich nerft komste mit allso sowieso? ne bin das nicht, spec doch um? -.-


----------



## Stihi (24. Juli 2009)

im grunde sollte eine erweiterung auf n-skillungen kein großes problem darstellen (benötigt lediglich mehr speicherplatz, die mechanik steht ja bereits mit dual, ggf. anpassung notwendig falls das nicht schon auf hinblick erweiterbarkeit berücksichtigt wurde) und neben dem vorteil schnell die skillung wechseln zu können (was sehr angenehm ist), spart es auf dauer gold (glyphen,umskillen). ich fände es demnach nicht schlimm dies zu erweitern (man könnte zwecks endlichkeit eine preissteigerung für weitere specs einbauen, z.b. dual 1000g, dritte 2000g, vierte 3000g .. also immer 1000g mehr, technisch muss es aber ne obergrenze geben). warum sich leute hier künstlich aufregen versteh ich nicht, diese erweiterung (vorschlag) würde niemanden schaden und als optional jedem selbst überlassen verbleiben (wie viele er braucht/mag), und das es früher auch ohne ging is kein argument. natürlich stellt diese funktionalität eine bequemlichkeit dar, aber ich persönlich sehe kein grund der dagegen spricht (außer vlt. das Wirtschaftssystem o. (programm-) technische aspekte).


mit status quo zufrieden geben? ..man kann dies auch anders betrachten: warum sollte man nicht nach änderungen/verbesserungen streben? stillstand ist der tod einer jeden sache .. änderung ist die essenz des seins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich nutze das dualspec ja schon nicht wen ich dd ahebn wills spiel ich man für tanka hab ich n twink eben so für heiler wozu brauch ich das aslo? nur damit man mich nerft komste mit allso sowieso? ne bin das nicht, spec doch um? -.-



Gibts das auch in Deutsch?


----------



## Damatar (24. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Gibts das auch in Deutsch?


noch ken kaffee gehabt , sorry


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> "Man reichte ihm einen Finger, und so nahm er den ganzen Arm!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Schriftgröße passt so gut zu deiner Signatur. Herzlichen Glückwunsch das Du uns gerade den Wahrheitsgehalt der Signatur bestätigt hast. Kann man aber sagen: Je größer (was auch immer, z.b. die Schriftgröße), desto kiddier ist man? Gibts kiddier im Duden? Wenn nicht sollte es da rein.

Das Argument hatten wir schon duzende male. Es wird aber auch bei der 20sten Wiederholung nicht besser.


----------



## Sibanti (24. Juli 2009)

Dualspec, Trispec, umskillen!? Währe eher dafür das umskillen nicht mehr möglich ist.  Das ging früher genau so gut, Diablo 2 wird immer noch gespielt, oder kann man da inzwischen auch umskillen. Muss man sich halt von Anfang an klar sein was man will und das auch durchziehen.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Dualspec, Trispec, umskillen!? Währe eher dafür das umskillen nicht mehr möglich ist.  Das ging früher genau so gut, Diablo 2 wird immer noch gespielt, oder kann man da inzwischen auch umskillen. Muss man sich halt von Anfang an klar sein was man will und das auch durchziehen.



Umskillen war seit dem Anfang von WoW möglich, würde man umskillen entfernen wäre ein essentieller Teil des Spiels weg. Und nun erzähl mir nicht das du deinen Char noch nie umgeskillt hast. Wenn doch lügst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

@madmurdock

_Umspeccerei bedeutet neues einrichten der Skills/Leisten, neues Sockeln der Glyphen und so weiter und so weiter ist einfach nervig. Ende. Die Leute, die dagegen sind, spielen entweder kein PvP oder gehen nicht raiden. Und wenn ihr beides im Highend Bereich betreibt und trotzdem gegen einen Mehrfachspec seid, seid ihr einfach nur Masochisten._


Umcpeecerei (Geiles Wort btw) -> 

Neue Leisten ? Wenn Ich umswitche weiß ich was Ich benötige und was nicht 2 Min Arbeit
Neues Sockeln ? Ich weiß ja nicht was du machst, aber Ich sockel und Verzauber mein Gear einmal und leg es auf die Bank (außer Ele, das hab Ich immer dabei)
Glypen ? Sry Ich weiß ja nicht aber warum soll man bei jedem Umspeecen alle Glypen wechseln ? 
Pvp mach Ich nicht, Raiden tu Ich im Highendcontent (zur Zeit Pause)  und muß als Dualspecbesitzer sagen Trialspec ist total unnötig


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Kiddy zutun? Er sagt doch nur die Wahrheit
> 
> edit: Sorry für Doppelpost


Naja, ich habs darauf bezogen das er ein ausgelutschtes Argument wiederholt und einfach meint durch große Schrift was reissen zu können. Wie so ein Kind das meint durch lautes Schreien würde man pötzlich recht haben. Ich muß aber zugeben das die Gäule mit mir durchgegangen sind und das ganze schon etwas beleidigend war. Sorry dafür.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........
> 
> ...




wäre fürn Po warum weil dann reine DD-Klassen das nachsehen hätten den es würden nur die Hybrid-klassen davon profitieren dann kommen nur in einem Raid Dudus, Palas, Priester u Schamanen da die dann ja alles können .

Dualspec reicht schon nimmt schon genaug Plätze weg


----------



## AmigaLink (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile


/ *SIGN*


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> und muß als Dualspecbesitzer sagen Trialspec ist total unnötig



Und muss als Dualspecbesitzer sagen TriSpec ist total nötig. Und nu?!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und muss als Dualspecbesitzer sagen TriSpec ist total nötig. Und nu?!



Tja da stoßen Zwei Meinungen aufeinander und wir haben eine Pat-Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dualspec reicht schon nimmt schon genaug Plätze weg



Hmm, ne, nicht wirklich. Trotz dualspec haben wir bei uns im Raid nicht mehr Hybriden als wir vor Dualspec hatten. Im Rdn Raid übrigens das Gleiche.


----------



## Imira (24. Juli 2009)

Warum entfernen die Dualspecc nicht einfach komplett und geben einem soviele Skillpunkte das alle 3 Trees komplett ausgefüllt sind? Dann brauch man seine Specc weder Dmg, noch Heal, noch Tank, noch dem PvP anpassen. Man bräuchte nur noch unterschiedliches Equip. Und selbst das ließe sich vielleicht vermeiden!

Wär doch prima:
Du erstellst einen Char der sofort 80 ist, Full Epic equipped (auf Knopfdruck kann man die Stats ändern, so dass sie zu DMG/Heal/Tank passen), sämtliche Talente sind geskillt

Geht´s noch Leute?
Wenn man jedem jeden Wunsch erfüllt, wo bleibt da der Sinn des Spieles? Früher kam man auch nur mit einer Specc aus. Sowas nennt man INDIVIDUALITÄT !


----------



## Lord Gama (24. Juli 2009)

tric specc??? Wie wäre es mit 10 verschiedenen Skillungen...oder noch besser:

Man erstellt sich nen Char, der kann dann alle Fähigkeiten und Berufe lernen. 

Kürschnern, Bergbau und Kräuter (natürlich werden dann auch beide Berufe auf der Karte angezeigt)...
Gottesschild, Pyro und natürlich Vanish falls Gottesschild mal CD hat!



/irnoie off

Reichts ned langsam? Ich hab die Befürchtung dass irgendwer mal sone dumme Idee vorträgt und wir das wirklich noch kriegen -.-


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> @madmurdock
> 
> _Umspeccerei bedeutet neues einrichten der Skills/Leisten, neues Sockeln der Glyphen und so weiter und so weiter ist einfach nervig. Ende. Die Leute, die dagegen sind, spielen entweder kein PvP oder gehen nicht raiden. Und wenn ihr beides im Highend Bereich betreibt und trotzdem gegen einen Mehrfachspec seid, seid ihr einfach nur Masochisten._
> 
> ...



Für Dich ist es unnötig. Aber warum willst du denn verhindern das andere, für die es wichtig ist es nicht bekommen. Wenn madmurdock auf eine andere Art spielt als Du dann lass ihn doch. Ich glaube schon das es eine deutliche Zeit ersparniss bringen würde. Das sieht man ja beim Dualspec auch schon. Wie schon oft erwähnt: Es geht darum eine seit langem implementierte möglichkeit benutzerfreundlicher zu machen. Dagegen ist doch nichts einzuwenden. Schließlich wird nichts neues erfunden.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man INDIVIDUALITÄT !



Gibt es seit WotLK nicht mehr.


----------



## Xydor (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Was dieses Dualspec ja brachte sieht man ja immer wieder, Ninjalooter die auf alles Bedarf machen was sie vielleicht mal benutzen könnten (oder auch nicht), wenn sie denn mal umskillen würden..



Dafür war der Pala schon zu Classiczeiten bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mitn Loot ist einfach alles nur Abmachungssache wie schon einige geschrieben haben ... und dann dauerts auch nicht länger ...

Prinzipiell ist es doch so, dass sich Spieler, die 3 Specs oder mehr parallel spielen sowieso mehr Aufwand aufbringen müssen als Spieler, die seit Urzeiten nur einen Spec (mit wohl nur einem Char) praktizieren.
Bei mir in der Gilde war mal früher einer, der hatte 3 Dudus (nein, es war kein Multiboxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das war halt noch zu der Zeit, wo es noch kein 50g Oberlimit fürs Umspeccen gegeben hat) ... da ist mir ein Trispec lieber ... 
Das Argument mit "die können dann ja ihre Specs gar nicht alle spielen": öhm, wenn einer 10 Highchars hat, der kann die dann aber alle automatisch perfekt, vor allem wenn er sich nach ner längeren Pause mal wieder auf einen selten gespielten Char einloggt, oder? ... Dualspec oder Trispec+ hat einfach prinzipiell nichts damit zu tun, wie gut jemand einen Spec spieln kann.  (Es gibt einfach mal Leute, die mit einem Char komplett überfordert sind und andere, die ein paar mehr ohne Probleme "beherrschen") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Warum entfernen die Dualspecc nicht einfach komplett und geben einem soviele Skillpunkte das alle 3 Trees komplett ausgefüllt sind? Dann brauch man seine Specc weder Dmg, noch Heal, noch Tank, noch dem PvP anpassen. Man bräuchte nur noch unterschiedliches Equip. Und selbst das ließe sich vielleicht vermeiden!
> 
> Wär doch prima:
> Du erstellst einen Char der sofort 80 ist, Full Epic equipped (auf Knopfdruck kann man die Stats ändern, so dass sie zu DMG/Heal/Tank passen), sämtliche Talente sind geskillt
> ...


Echt? Individualität nach Wikipedia: "Der Begriff Individualität (lat.: Ungeteiltheit) bezeichnet im weitesten Sinne die Tatsache, dass ein Mensch oder Gegenstand einzeln ist und sich von anderen Menschen beziehungsweise Gegenständen unterscheidet."
Wenn sich der TE dadurch von anderen unterscheiden möchte das er nicht 1 Main und 2 Twinks hat, sondern nur einen Main mit 3 Specs ist er dann nicht mehr individuell?

Außerdem:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch an dich noch mal.
> Man musste sich noch nie entscheiden!
> Seit Februar 2005 kann man ständig zwischen allen Skillbäumen hin und her wechseln wie man will.
> Erkläre mir also bitte, was genau ich nicht verstanden habe ??


----------



## Lanzce (24. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass man sich immernoch entscheiden muss. Ich denke das war auch der Gedanke von Blizz...
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es das Spiel noch Interessant macht.
Sonst wäre es ein wenig so, als würde man Cheaten.
"was wird gebraucht? OK ich bins!"

2 Skillungen sind OK. Denn nicht umsonst gibt es das Sprichwort "Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!"
Und wenn man dafür umskillen muss, damit man Heilen kann/will, muss man es eben tun und extraumskillen in Kauf nehmen, oder einfach sagen "Nein, ich bin kein Healer!"


----------



## Kinderhasser (24. Juli 2009)

so nach dem Motto......Heute brau ich, morgen koch ich, übermorgen hol ich mir der Königin ihr Kind...ach wie gut dass niemand weiß....dass ich Rumpelstielzchen heiß

ich glaube du solltest Transformers zocken.....


----------



## Schluri (24. Juli 2009)

Gebt euch mal zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt. Ne Trialspecc würde den meisten eh nicht helfen da sie genauso oft umspeccen müssten wenn sie Pvp und Pve machen wollen. Denn da wäre mal aus der sicht meines Dudus: Eulen Pve specc, Eulen Pvp specc, Bären Tank specc, Katzen Pve specc, Feral Pvp specc etc. Da sieht man das sobald ne Trial specc da ist die Leute nach Quattro specc oder sowas schreien.


----------



## Magmion (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr wollt Tri-Spec ? Ich wette die hälfte von euch hat nichtmal skill für 1 Spec. 
Bestimmt rennen dann noch mehr gimps rum wo alle 3 Spec verskillt sind , items hintenrein geschoben bekommen haben und null ahnung von nem rollenspiel haben .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shamypower (24. Juli 2009)

Man manche wollen wirklich den absoluten easymode...Ich hoffe für WoW das "Tri-Spec" niemals kommen wird. Es ist teil des Spiels, sich für ne Skillung zu entscheiden und auch nen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, gehört dazu. Also nehmt nicht immer gleich die ganze Hand, wenn man euch nen Finger hinhält.


----------



## velkon (24. Juli 2009)

omg ey...ich durfte mir schon dank Dual Specc von Pala und Krieger tanks 2H waffen wegwürfeln lassen und jetzt wollter noch tri spec Oo  WoW is echt iwi den bach runter


----------



## Super PePe (24. Juli 2009)

Ist der Mensch mäßig und genügsam, so ist auch das Alter keine schwere Last, ist er es nicht, so ist auch die Jugend voller Beschwerden. (Plato)

das werfe ich mal so in den Raum


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> Man manche wollen wirklich den absoluten easymode...Ich hoffe für WoW das "Tri-Spec" niemals kommen wird. Es ist teil des Spiels, sich für ne Skillung zu entscheiden und auch nen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, gehört dazu. Also nehmt nicht immer gleich die ganze Hand, wenn man euch nen Finger hinhält.





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch an dich noch mal.
> Man musste sich noch nie entscheiden!
> Seit Februar 2005 kann man ständig zwischen allen Skillbäumen hin und her wechseln wie man will.
> Erkläre mir also bitte, was genau ich nicht verstanden habe ??


und:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Falsch, wir wollten die ganze Hand, haben aber bloß den kleinen Finger bekommen!
> Das ist ein Unterschied!!


-----


Magmion schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Tri-Spec ? Ich wette die hälfte von euch hat nichtmal skill für 1 Spec.
> Bestimmt rennen dann noch mehr gimps rum wo alle 3 Spec verskillt sind , items hintenrein geschoben bekommen haben und null ahnung von nem rollenspiel haben .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sachliche Diskussionen sind schon was feines...
-----

Egal, alle Argumente die hier auf dieser Seite aufgetischt wurden haben wir in den letzten Seiten schon mehrmals gehabt. Es ist offensichtlich nicht möglich anständig zu diskutieren. Machts gut und viel Spass noch.
Edit: Der lesbarkeit halber umgestellt.


----------



## Zwizazadera (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,


ich wäre schon Glücklich wenn Blizzard ENDLICH mal PvE und PvP Skillungen Trennen würde dann wäre fast
jedem geholfen es müsste nicht so oft am Balancing rumgepfuscht werden usw. 

Das Regt mich am meisten auf nur weil ihrgend eine Fähigkeit entweder im PvE oder PvP 
zu overpowerde ist muss an den fähigkeiten rumgedoktert werde.

z.b. Abhärtung sollte nur in BGs und in der Arena Aktiv sein dann währen Open PVP Kämpfe in der Freien Wildbahn 
Fair wenn der Gegner nur Reines PvE Equip trägt.

Wenn Blizzard die Fähigkeiten endlich mal EINDEUTIG Trennen würde in PvE und PvP dann währe das rumpfuschen 
an den Fähigkeiten (Skill Trees) nicht nötig und PvEler und PvPler wären Glücklich.



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Slyer1406 (24. Juli 2009)

geb ihm einen finger und er reist dir direkt den ganzen arm aus...

Ich fand es schon dämlich die dual spec skillung einzuführen wer umskillen will soll dafür auch bezahlen (punkt)

Jetzt noch eine 3. skillung zuverlangen find ich schon übertrieben-.-

Mein Tipp spiel noch einen druiden hoch  oder gleich 2 dann musst du auch nicht mehr umskillen fertig.


----------



## Xydor (24. Juli 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> Man manche wollen wirklich den *absoluten easymode*...Ich hoffe für WoW das "Tri-Spec" niemals kommen wird. Es ist teil des Spiels, sich für ne Skillung zu entscheiden * und auch nen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, gehört dazu*. Also nehmt nicht immer gleich die ganze Hand, wenn man euch nen Finger hinhält.



Dann erklär mir mal bitte, was ein theoretischer Trispec zu nem absoluten Easymode macht:
Ernsthafte Hybridraider brauchen heutzutage schon (nicht jeder natürlich, aber manche ausgesuchten) 2 Skillungen fürs Raiden (wenn man mal für einen Boss nur einen Tank mal braucht, dann soll halt zB der MT2 umspeccen auf DD ... und nicht jeder Boss/Hardmode braucht gleichviel Heiler): diese Hybriden müssen schon heutzutage ihre 2 Skillungen fürn Raid opfern (und auch mancher DD mit Supportkillung und Maxdmgskillung zB ...): die skillen momentan jedesmal um, wenn sie PvP machen wolln: das ist nicht HARD (was das Gegenteil von EASY wär), das ist einfach nur nervig (jeder ERNSTHAFTE Raider wechselt NATÜRLICH die Glyphen jedesmal auch ... ) ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Classiczeiten gabs einfach als Dudu/Pala etc nur EINE Skillung im Raid, und für PvP brauchte man keine besondere Skillung wenn man ehrlich ist, sondern nur viel Zeit im BG für die schwachsinnigen alten PvP-Ränge, die nichts über können aussagten. (es gab nunmal keine Arena, für die alten BGs ohne Abhärtung brauchte man eigentlich nur gutes PvE-Equip (und als Heiler wars eh immer scheiße damals, da lohnte sich kein Umspeccen (damals gabs ja noch die "sinnvollen" Aussagen in manchen BGs, wenn mal wieder die Heiler rumgejammert haben wie "als Heiler hast du ja auch im PvP nichts verloren" etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))).

Und inwiefern ist es Teil des Spiels nen "Raid auf die Beine zu stellen"? ... was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun, und was sagt das über jeder Nichtraider und auch jeden NichtraidLEITER aus?


----------



## Trorg (24. Juli 2009)

25ger Spec für alle (damit auch jede kleinste Möglichkeit noch ausgeskillt werden kann)
Und am besten T9 gleich beim Händler und n 490% flugmount als Questbelohnung
/ironie off

Man kann es sowieso niemand recht machen.
Wenn Trispec kommen sollte heult nach 2 Wochen der erste rum der Quadspec haben will usw..


----------



## Cobrastrike (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



Und das ist auch gut so.
Wer trotzdem dauernd umskillt, sollte drüber nachdenken sich noch nen Char hochzuleveln.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

*Zynismus  On* Was waren die Leute die zu BC Zeiten und Pre Bc Zeiten geraidet haben für Noobs, nur eine Skillung das geht ja mal gar nicht.. *Zynismus   Off*


----------



## Nimroth22 (24. Juli 2009)

Dann sollte man es gleich so machen das jede Klasse jedes Talent jeder anderen Klasse erlernen kann .

Ach ja und natürlich die Rassenfähigkeiten nicht vergessen, ich will mit meinem Taurenkrieger auch 5% mehr Intelligenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (24. Juli 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man es gleich so machen das jede Klasse jedes Talent jeder anderen Klasse erlernen kann .
> 
> Ach ja und natürlich die Rassenfähigkeiten nicht vergessen, ich will mit meinem Taurenkrieger auch 5% mehr Intelligenz.
> 
> ...



Voll dagegen, Krieger mit Int tanken so schlecht, denn wer schlau ist lässt sich nicht von nem Mob verhauen *grinz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man es gleich so machen das jede Klasse jedes Talent jeder anderen Klasse erlernen kann .
> 
> Ach ja und natürlich die Rassenfähigkeiten nicht vergessen, ich will mit meinem Taurenkrieger auch 5% mehr Intelligenz.
> 
> ...



Au ja, Dranei Bonus Crit, Plus Menschenbonus Ruf Bonus, Untote aus Stunns rauskommen wann man möchte  und Ich will meinen Grünen Daumen behalten xD


----------



## Marvîn (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn du schon gutes Equip für alle 3 Talentbäume hast, wtf 
anstatt dich über den nicht vorhandenen Tri-Specc aufzuregen geh mal lieber raus und unternimm was mit Freunden...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *Zynismus  On* Was waren die Leute die zu BC Zeiten und Pre Bc Zeiten geraidet haben für Noobs, nur eine Skillung das geht ja mal gar nicht.. *Zynismus   Off*



Das waren keine Noobs die hatten nur weniger Gold.
Davon haben sie nämlich einen ganzen Haufen investiert und zwar in was.... na.. in Umspecen.
Also Pustekuchen von wegen nur eine Skillung, Umspecen ist so alt wie WOW.


----------



## Glamourgirl (24. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Prot - PvE Spec zum Tanken
> Prot - PvP Spec zum Healen
> Heal - Pve Sec zum Raid Healen
> Retri Spec für PvE und auch PvP
> ...


Wie wärs einfach noch nen Char hochleveln?!
2 Palas schaden auch nicht es wird sich hier immer nur beschwert wie wärs einfach mal dankbar sein und [entfernt, das kann man netter schreiben]


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das waren keine Noobs die hatten nur weniger Gold.
> Davon haben sie nämlich einen ganzen Haufen investiert und zwar in was.... na.. in Umspecen.
> Also Pustekuchen von wegen nur eine Skillung, Umspecen ist so alt wie WOW.




Also Ich kann nur für mich sprechen Ich hab zu BC Zeiten BT geraidet und hatte damals soviel Gold wie Heute. AH, Inseldailys usw .. Heute sind es Turnierdailys und AH..

Wo ist da der Unterschied ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Glamourgirl schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach noch nen Char hochleveln?!
> 2 Palas schaden auch nicht es wird sich hier immer nur beschwert wie wärs einfach mal dankbar sein und sein Maul halten



Wir wärs mit ner sachlichen Argumentation? 

/reportet


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich *WILL* ICH *WILL* MEHHHHHRR ICH *WILL* ES EINFACH!!!!!!!!! WENN ICHS NED BEKOMME HEULE ICH! ICH *WILL* ABER!


so sieht der durchschitts "Anregungs" Thread aus- sei es schwerere inis, einfachere inis, neue optionen oder ein rosa Donut mit Maschienengewehr als neue, spielbare Heldenklasse die mit 80 und Fullepic ins spiel startet


----------



## Lemonskunk (24. Juli 2009)

Rollenspiel ... man schlüpft in EINE Rolle. 

Nun hat man die Möglichkeit , dank Dual Spec das etwas flexibler zu Gestalten ... trotzdem gibt es immer noch so Spezialisten ,denen das zu wenig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Also Ich kann nur für mich sprechen Ich hab zu BC Zeiten BT geraidet und hatte damals soviel Gold wie Heute. AH, Inseldailys usw .. Heute sind es Turnierdailys und AH..
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied ?



Was ich versucht habe zu erklären ist, das man zu Classic Zeiten keineswegs nur eine Skillung hatte.
Auch damals specten die Spieler schon wie wild um. Die Möglichkeit gibt es nämlich schon immer!!
(es war halt nur vergleichsweise teurer, weil damals weniger Gold im Umlauf war, die Preise für Umsepcen aber immer gleich geblieben sind)


----------



## Magcornu (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr seit so bemitleidenswert!
Früher in Classic und BC gab es nur EINE skillung und die Leute waren zufrieden also haltet doch mal alle euer Maul und weint in der Ecke...


----------



## Meateater (24. Juli 2009)

Gebt uns doch dann gleich Multi-Spec, dann bitte noch Multi-Glyph mit multi-mehr und multi-toll und multi fürn Anus, denn dann wird WOW so richtig schwierig sein. Am besten brauch man dann Multi-T8-Tokens die man dann je nach Spec umändern kann - aber nur ein Token dann bitte erfordlich machen um Multi-Token dann freizuschalten. Das wär, ihr wisst schon, Multigeil. Dann weiß auch keiner mehr wer wie gerade geskillt ist und jeder will auch für jeden spec loot....


Der Gedanke von Multi-Spec ist einfach 2 Schritte weiter gedacht. Sicherlich ist Dual schon eine schöne Bereicherung und macht sich auch beim Raiden für Planungen sehr nützlich, auch die Vielfalt der Encounter kann so steigen, wie man schön in Ulduar sieht, wo doch heute viele Änderungen im Setup gemacht werden können, grade auch wenn ich Hardmodes mit einbeziehe. Man ist einfach viel flexibler wenn man ein paar Dual-Speccer dabei hat. Es macht sogar Sinn Dualspeccer entsprechend zu stuffen. Das ist auch ein kleiner Haken an der Sache, weil man natürlich auch dann multi-Need hat. und wirklich multi-flexibel zu sein muss man auch teilweise sehr gut aufpassen, was man eigentlich macht und in welche Richtung man sein Equipment entwickelt. Multi heißt letzendlich, wenn ich nich nur alles halb sondern wirklich vollwertig machen will, dann auch, dass ich für alles entsprechen vollwertige Equipments(Stuff+Enhance), Buffzeugs, Interfaces, evtl. auch Addons und natürlich auch Übung haben muss. Jeder Spieler wird mir wohl Recht geben, wenn ich sage ein Hobbyheiler ist nichts im Vergleich zu einem Vollblutheiler - gleiches gilt für alle specs - nur ein richtig geübter Spieler ist auch ein richtig guter Spieler.

Ich denke, dass der Dualspec vollkommen ausreicht und die Menge an Flexibilität bietet, die man braucht um so eine schöne Ini wie Ulduar bestreiten zu können. Ich denke solche Sachen wie Trible-, Multispec überspannen den Bogen und sind unnötig. Multi oder Trible führt dazu das eben jeder eine vielzahl von Aufgaben machen könnte und halt nichts mehr richtig gut kann - jedenfalls nicht die 100%. Aber genau das ist das geile an Wow  -ich habe meinen Specc den ich richtig gut kaann/können will und bin dort besonders gut. Das macht einen nachher auch erst richtig gut, weil man sich natürlich lange und intensiv mit seinem specc beschäftig, rotationen übt, guides liest und man weiß, wie man sockelt was man für Glyphen nimmt und ist halt up-to-date. Das ist genauso wenn man twinkt. Einen Twink wird man selten so gut spielen wie einen Main, den man ausgesucht hat - und wenn es so ist und er Spaß macht wird man idR wohl rerollen. Aber wenn ich Leute vergleiche die - sagen wir - den gleichen 'Skill' mit ihrer Klasse haben und vergleichen 2 Spieler, egal welcher Klasse, so wird der Skill bzw. die Efektivität und auch die Kunst - ja Kunst - beim Twink einfach über sehr lange Zeit schlechter werden, als es beim Main der fall sein wird. Ich habe echt keinen Bock auf so einen Einheitsbrei und finde es viel cooler mit ein paar Profis unterwegs zu sein. 

!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Noch mal grundsätzlich zu dem Argument, WoW wäre zumindest ansatzweise noch ein Rollenspiel und es wäre so gedacht, dass man sich entscheiden muss und  bei seiner Rolle bleiben soll.

das ist Unsinn!!!

1) Allein die Existenz von Twinks erlaubt es einem jeden Char in jeder Skillung zu spielen ohene sich festlegen zu müssen.
Ihr werdet sicherlich Vielspieler kennen die je nach Anforderung einfach den passenden Char aus dem Schrank holen.
Also nix mit festlegen. Problematisch dabei ist halt, dass das für Gelegenheitsspieler kaum eine Option war, die waren mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig an ihren ersten Char gebunden.

2) Umspecen konnte man seid der Classic Beta und zwar so oft man wollte durch alle Skillungen hinweg.
Das bedeutet, dass Blizz das "Entscheide dich und Bleibdabei-Prinzip" nie verfolgt hat.
Auch hier waren die Vielspieler im Vorteil, einfach weil sie es sich leisten konnten.

Dualspec ist lediglich eine 1000g Umspecflatrate mit dem Bonus das man die Skillung abspeichern kann und nicht jedesmal neu die Häkchen setzen muss.
Das gleiche gälte auch für Trispec und ähnliches.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Juli 2009)

Oh man, Forderung nach Tri-Spec, als nächstes wollt ihr noch automatische Chars auf 80 und raid equip, dann noch bunter rassen/klassen wechsel egal wann und wo *kopfschüttel* 

Was ist nur aus WoW geworden


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Magcornu schrieb:


> Ihr seit so bemitleidenswert!
> Früher in Classic und BC gab es nur EINE skillung und die Leute waren zufrieden also haltet doch mal alle euer Maul und weint in der Ecke...



offensichtlich hast du Classic und BC nie gespielt sonst wüsstest du das man auch da die Skillung wechseln konnte wie man wollte.
Dazu bot einem der Lehrer die passende Option an.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Entschuldigung, es gab vorher auch nur einen SPec, einer mehr ist ja schon eine Diskussion wert gewesen. ABER man sollte seine Rolle schon bewusst aussuchen und nicht beliebig wechseln können, wäre ja total öde!


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> offensichtlich hast du Classic und BC nie gespielt sonst wüsstest du das man auch da die Skillung wechseln konnte wie man wollte.
> Dazu bot einem der Lehrer die passende Option an.



Natürlich weis er das, hier gehts aber ums beliebige und kostenlose wechseln vor ort.


----------



## G1g4Byte (24. Juli 2009)

wie viele vor mir schon geschrieben haben währe ich auch dafür dass man z.b. bis zu 10 speccs kaufen kann und jeder der nen specc mehr haben will als dual specc zahlt halt nochma 1k wenn man noch einen will dann lasst ihn halt erneut 1k bezahlen was ist daran so schlimm? ihr werdet nicht dazu gezwungen  mehr speccs zu kaufen ihr könnt auch einfach nur 1 specc behalten wie zur "schönen alten zeit" und jedes mal neu umskillen wenn ihr was anderes machen wollt


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Natürlich weis er das, hier gehts aber ums beliebige und kostenlose wechseln vor ort.



Aha, und warum schrieb er dann das es damals nur eine Skillung gab. 
Von bliebig und kostenlos stand da nix

Außerdem haben auch damals Leute im Raid umgespect und sind dann vor der Innie wieder reingeportet worden.
Es war nur umständlicher aber genauso möglich.


----------



## Zippso (24. Juli 2009)

Würde Tri-Spec auch toll finden als Pala , verstehe gar nicht wo bei Blizzard das Problem liegt , das Spiel wird doch eh von Woche zu Woche Casualfreundlicher und nichts ist mehr eine Herausforderung *hust* T8 für Heroinimarken , NICE BLIZZARD !


----------



## Komakomi (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Nu übertreib mal nicht..... Es gibt 3 Talentbäume, warum ist das also soooo abwegig?? Das hat auch nix mit "nicht recht machen" zu tun. Es ist einfach absolut sinnlos, 3 Skillungsmöglichkeiten zu haben und trotzdem nur 2 nutzen zu können. Den Aufwand den man dafür betreibt ist schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn und kann man sich nun wirklich sparen. Jedesmal Glyphen kaufen weil ich mal heilen will ist doch fürs Klo.
> 
> Auch wenn die geheiligten Blizzard Macher uns jetzt mit Dual Specc verwöhnt haben, ist und bleibt das trotzdem "unvollendet", weil es für viele Klassen trotzdem ähnlich ist wie vorher. Entweder auf eins verzichten oder wieder umskillen und bezahlen. Ich finds scheisse und steh dazu.
> 
> ...



Stellen wir uns einfach einmal einen Druiden vor:
Heal PvE Raidheal
Heal PvE Single-Traget-Heal
Heal PvP Standart
Heal PvP Feral-Hybrid (Deffenssive)
Heal PvP Balance-Hybrid (Offensive)
Feral PvE Tank
Feral PvE Cat
Feral PvE Hybride Off-Tank-Skillung
Feral PvP Bär
Feral PvP Cat
Balance PvE Max DPS
Balance PvP Max DPS
Balance PvP Feral-Hybrid (Deffenssive)

Was man aus 3 Talentbäumen so machen kann....

Das sind 13 Skillungen, und gerade im PvP Kann man noch viele Kreative Möglichkeiten ausschmücken.
Soll ich mir jezt wirklich 7 Druiden hochspielen?
Wo sollen dann meine 6 Paladine hin?


Fakt ist, selbst für reine DD-Klassen wie Mages würde sich derartiges lohnen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Außerdem haben auch damals Leute im Raid umgespect und sind dann vor der Innie wieder reingeportet worden.
> Es war nur umständlicher aber genauso möglich.



Dafür hast du ja jetzt Dual Spec!

Und ich denke man sollte sich schon entscheiden ob ich z.b. Tank oder dd bin als pala. Viele können ihren sec. Specc nicht so gut spielen, und da wollt ihr einen dritten?


----------



## Exoras (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.




Soweit ich weis sollts auch kein Dual Spec geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (24. Juli 2009)

Mollari schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn manche Leute mit nur einer Skillung richtig spielen könnten. Je mehr Skillungen es gibt, desto größer wird die Gefahr das sich die Leute gar nicht mehr richtig mit ihrer Klasse und ihrer Skillung auseinander setzen. Was nützt es wenn ich zwischen 10 Skillungen wählen kann, aber keine davon angemessen beherrsche?



/sign


----------



## Super PePe (24. Juli 2009)

dualspec =/= 2 skillungen gleichzeitig nutzen zu können
damit ist jegliche diskussion über 3. 4. 5. n. skillungs-setups hinfällig

ausser ihr seid unfähig entscheidungen zu treffen, damit seid ihr langweilig, sprich beliebig (und das nicht nur in wau)
und dann ohne scham seine eigene unreflektiertheit in diesem forum offen zu tage zutragen, lässt tief blicken 
um mal was in klaren worten zusagen


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

also bei TriSpec wäre das Skillen allgemein sinnlos dann könnte man all diese fahigkeiten ebensogut direkt in die klasse integrieren !! Also wäre albern


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ja jetzt Dual Spec!
> 
> Und ich denke man sollte sich schon entscheiden ob ich z.b. Tank oder dd bin als pala. Viele können ihren sec. Specc nicht so gut spielen, und da wollt ihr einen dritten?



Ich versuche es ncochmalmal, es gibt bereits jetzt schon mehr als nur drei Specs  nämlich soviel wie du willst.
Stell dir vor es gäbe Dual Spec nicht.
Dann würdest du dich vor Ulduar Boss 1 vom Mage nach Dal porten lassen beim Lehrer umspecen und per Hexenmeister wieder zurück in den Raid. 
Beim nächsten Boss das gleiche nochmal und nochmal. Und alles ohne Dual- bzw. Trispec.
Trispec würde das ganze bloß ein wenig beschleunigen und der Raid muss nicht solange warten.
Was bitte ist daran verkehrt ???


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich versuche es ncochmalmal, es gibt bereits jetzt schon mehr als nur drei Specs  nämlich soviel wie du willst.
> Stell dir vor es gäbe Dual Spec nicht.
> Dann würdest du dich vor Ulduar Boss 1 vom Mage nach Dal porten lassen beim Lehrer umspecen und per Hexenmeister wieder zurück in den Raid.
> Beim nächsten Boss das gleiche nochmal und nochmal. Und alles ohne Dual- bzw. Trispec.
> ...


 siehe Beitrag 231 ^^ es wäre einfach sinnlos ^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich versuche es ncochmalmal, es gibt bereits jetzt schon mehr als nur drei Specs  nämlich soviel wie du willst.
> Stell dir vor es gäbe Dual Spec nicht.
> Dann würdest du dich vor Ulduar Boss 1 vom Mage nach Dal porten lassen beim Lehrer umspecen und per Hexenmeister wieder zurück in den Raid.
> Beim nächsten Boss das gleiche nochmal und nochmal. Und alles ohne Dual- bzw. Trispec.
> ...





Super schrieb:


> dualspec =/= 2 skillungen gleichzeitig nutzen zu können
> damit ist jegliche diskussion über 3. 4. 5. n. skillungs-setups hinfällig
> 
> ausser ihr seid unfähig entscheidungen zu treffen, damit seid ihr langweilig, sprich beliebig (und das nicht nur in wau)
> ...



Entscheide dich WAS du machen willst, ganz einfach!


----------



## Darkgaara (24. Juli 2009)

ich verstehe das ganze rumgeheule jetzt auch nicht

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern:

Dual-Spec wurde angekündigt und echt viele User haben geflamt etc und ihrem Frust freien Lauf gelassen.

Jetzt ist Dual-Spec ist da und nun freuen sich alle.

Ein Tri-Spec oder ähnliches kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil Dual reicht in meinen Augen aus.

Ich spiele selber eine Hybrid-Klasse und es ist doch nicht so schwer sich mal auf 2 Sachen festzulegen etc.

Jetzt kommt mir hier nicht mit Max-DMG, weil ihr bei manchen Bossen zwischen den Skillung switch etc.

Zu Pre BC Zeiten und zu BC Zeiten hat sich auch keiner beschwert, wenn er umskillen musste.

Man spielte das, was man wollte und Ende.

Ich sehe schon bald den Aufruf:

Ich will einen Dual-Spec in den Berufen haben...damit man dann 4 Berufe hat...oh ja


----------



## Super PePe (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich versuche es ncochmalmal, es gibt bereits jetzt schon mehr als nur drei Specs  nämlich soviel wie du willst.
> Stell dir vor es gäbe Dual Spec nicht.
> Dann würdest du dich vor Ulduar Boss 1 vom Mage nach Dal porten lassen beim Lehrer umspecen und per Hexenmeister wieder zurück in den Raid.
> Beim nächsten Boss das gleiche nochmal und nochmal. Und alles ohne Dual- bzw. Trispec.
> ...



ihr schlagt doch beide in die selbe kerbe


----------



## Belphega (24. Juli 2009)

Ich bräuchte auch mehrere Skillungen.
Healschami -> PvE
Healschami -> PvP
Eleschami -> PvP
Eleschami -> PvE
und ne Verstärkerskillung
__

Ich hab momentan 2 PvE-Skillungen. Und mir reicht es.
Wenn ich ne andere brauch hab ich immer noch die Möglichkeit dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Entscheide dich WAS du machen willst, ganz einfach!




Du bist echt resistent oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein letzter Anlauf und dann ist gut.

Wer wirklich zu seiner getroffenen Entscheidung steht, dürfte folglich auch Umspecen beim Lehrer nicht nutzen, ODER ?
Denn das ist nix anderes!!


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

fragen wir mal anders ! Wozu noch nen skilltree mir 3 skillungen wenn man alles vollballern kann ? 

Der Dualskill reicht vollkommen aus somit können sich tanks und healer auch mal ohne 1000nde Gold ausgeben zu müssen DD´ler nennen !

Wenn man alle 3 Bäume skillen könnte wäre der Skillbaum Sinn - und Zwecklos und man könnte wie ich schon sagte alle Skillbaumtalente in die Klasse integrieren und nur die klamotten wechseln um von Tank/heal auf DD zu speccen ^^


----------



## OMGlooool (24. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



Hat er nicht! Er hat gesagt schnesturm denkt drüber nach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Wenn man alle 3 Bäume skillen könnte wäre der Skillbaum Sinn - und Zwecklos und man könnte wie ich schon sagte alle Skillbaumtalente in die Klasse integrieren und nur die klamotten wechseln um von Tank/heal auf DD zu speccen ^^



Konnte man doch schon immer ???? Ich will Tank sein... ab zum Lehrer. Ich will DD sein...ab zum Lehrer. Ich will Heiler sein...ab zum Lehrer.
Das geht seit Febraur 2005. Wo ist der Unterschied ?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du bist echt resistent oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm doch, dafür ist die "Goldstrafe" da. Außerdem ist es ein immenser Unterschied ob ich wechseln kann während ich unterwegs oder in der Stadt bin.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Hat er nicht! Er hat gesagt schnesturm denkt drüber nach.


Hat er wohl, auf sehr lange Zeit erstmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Konnte man doch schon immer ???? Ich will Tank sein... ab zum Lehrer. Ich will DD sein...ab zum Lehrer. Ich will Heiler sein...ab zum Lehrer.
> Das geht seit Febraur 2005. Wo ist der Unterschied ?



Verstehst du den Sinn nicht? 

klar kann man alle 3 Bäume vollmachen aber nicht Zeitgleich wie bei Dual ! man musste Gold ausgeben das würde bei Trispec erheblich wegfallen !!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Öhm doch, dafür ist die "Goldstrafe" da. Außerdem ist es ein immenser Unterschied ob ich wechseln kann während ich unterwegs oder in der Stadt bin.



Du kannst dich jederzeit aus dem Raid rausporten lassen zum Lehrer gehen und dich wieder in den Raid reinporten lassen.
Der Unterschied ist gering und nicht immens. (ca 5 Minuten in denen der Raid sich langweilt)
Und eine Goldstrafe für Dualspec zahl ich auch nämlich 1000g. Siehs doch einfach als Flatrate.


----------



## Larmina (24. Juli 2009)

Gibst du den Leuten den kleinen Finger, wollen sie gleich die ganze Hand.
Ich finde es reicht doch 2 Skillbäume zu haben, die Talentbäume sind dazu da sich zu entscheiden was man tun will...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Verstehst du den Sinn nicht?
> 
> klar kann man alle 3 Bäume vollmachen aber nicht Zeitgleich wie bei Dual ! man musste Gold ausgeben das würde bei Trispec erheblich wegfallen !!!


Genau das ist eigentlich der einzige Unterschied.
Es ist billiger geworden. (Wobei man ja immerhin erstmal 1000 g aufbringen muss)

Das heißt die Wenigspieler haben endlich ne Chance auf ne Umspec Flatrate.

Und deswegen regt ihr euch so auf ??? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gibst du den Leuten den kleinen Finger, wollen sie gleich die ganze Hand.
> Ich finde es reicht doch 2 Skillbäume zu haben, die Talentbäume sind dazu da sich zu entscheiden was man tun will...



...bringt es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> DAS IST JA DER SINN ES NICHT ZU KÖNNEN!!!11^^



ABER MAN KANN ES DOCH SCHON SEIT 4,5 JAHREN


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau das ist eigentlich der einzige Unterschied.
> Es ist billiger geworden. (Wobei man ja immerhin erstmal 1000 g aufbringen muss)
> 
> Das heißt die Wenigspieler haben endlich ne Chance auf ne Umspec Flatrate.
> ...




Dann sage mir mal wozu man noch nen Skillbaum hat wenn man alle 3 Tree´s zeitgleich skillen kann ? also könnte man due talente ebensogut in die klasse integrieren ?


----------



## Super PePe (24. Juli 2009)

der jenige der gleichzeitig 2 skillungen aktiv hat, bekommt von mir, sagen wir, arthas brotmesser, nein ein 3. specc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gibst du den Leuten den kleinen Finger, wollen sie gleich die ganze Hand.
> Ich finde es reicht doch 2 Skillbäume zu haben, die Talentbäume sind dazu da sich zu entscheiden was man tun will...




Richtig, die normale umskill option bleibt, und 2 Bäume sind schon toll, wer mehr braucht pech, falls blizzard das einführen sollte nochn 3ten baum, wäre ich für kosten von mind 5k gold.. eher 10k.. denn alles andere wär zu billig, für euch gierschlünder.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Dann sage mir mal wozu man noch nen Skillbaum hat wenn man alle 3 Tree´s zeitgleich skillen kann ? also könnte man due talente ebensogut in die klasse integrieren ?



Ich gebs langsam auf.

Man kann sie nicht zeitgleich skillen mann muss umspecen..
Früher ist man dazu zum Lehrer gegangen (während dem Raid per Port)
heute ist der Weg kürzer.

Alles was dir am x-spec nicht passt musst du direkt auch als Kritik am Umspecen beim Lehrer anbringen. Es ist dasselbe.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juli 2009)

ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch ich brauch 

ich les die ganze zeit denn scheiß seit doch dankbar nur weil manche  pvp&pve heilen und schaden machen wollen müssen noch 7 speccs hinzukommen


----------



## Dormamu (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ABER MAN KANN ES DOCH SCHON SEIT 4,5 JAHREN



Ja aber du must ja nicht nur zum Lehrer und 50Gold zahlen sondern noch deine Leiste umstellen und Glyphen ändern. 

Ich fand den Dualspec ganz gut. Erste Skillung das was du gerne spielen wilst zweite wo du denkst es wäre gut(sprich als Druide z.B. Tank oder Heiler wenn man Eule spielt)

Also ich finde so wie es ist gut, man hat zwar nicht mehr einen so großen Zwang aber muss sich immernoch entscheiden. Man kann nicht immer alles.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ja aber du must ja nicht nur zum Lehrer und 50Gold zahlen sondern noch deine Leiste umstellen und Glyphen ändern.



Eben, letztendlich reduziert sich alles auf eine Geldfrage.
Wer genug Kohle hat, spect beliebig um, mit oder ohne X-Spec, wer weniger Kohle hat hat Pech.

Das kann man so gut finden, ich tus nicht.


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich gebs langsam auf.
> 
> Man kann sie nicht zeitgleich skillen mann muss umspecen..
> Früher ist man dazu zum Lehrer gegangen (während dem Raid per Port)
> ...



lol ich weiss wie es früher war aber ob ich nur in der ini stehe und auf "Diese Talente aktivieren" klicke oder mich zum lehrer begebe ist nen unterschied (Dank dualspec) was ich meine ist 
wenn ich alle 3 Bäume zeitgleich skille (nur dass ich auf "Diese Talente aktivieren" klicken muss um zu switchen) oder mir dann nur andere klamotten anziehe !!

Mit anderen Worten Dualspecc JA TriSpecc NIEMALS


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ABER MAN KANN ES DOCH SCHON SEIT 4,5 JAHREN


lies nochmal meinen zitierten post, das was du von mir zitierst galt übrigens nicht dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eben, letztendlich reduziert sich alles auf eine Geldfrage.
> Wer genug Kohle hat, spect beliebig um, mit oder ohne X-Spec, wer weniger Kohle hat hat Pech.
> 
> Das kann man so gut finden, ich tus nicht.



Und mir scheint du willst es auch nicht verstehen. Es geht sich darum, auf eine oder zwei Rollen zu beschränken und damit auszukommen was man zur Hand hat. Und ich sag es zum 3. mal: Es ist ein großer Unterschied ob ich immer wechseln kann wann und wie oft ich will oder nicht.


----------



## Minorjiel (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile



/sign

Man muss ja mal die Entwicklung bzw. den Sinn des Dual-Speccs hinterfragen. Das Spiel wurde an die Bedürfnisse der Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst. Wenn ich micht recht entsinne, dann sollte dadurch die Gruppensuche und Zusammenstellung vereinfacht werden: "Bring the Player, not the class". 
Dual Specc ist m.E. nur ein Fragment aus dem Gesamtkonzept und erfüllt seinen Zweck voll und ganz. 
Trotzdem waren die nächsten Rufe und Forderungen doch irgendwie vorprogrammiert. Weiß zwar nicht warum, aber ich persönlich finde, dass die "Funktion" nicht zweckentfremdet sollte.....naja, obwohl es jetzt sowieso schon zu spät ist ;-)


----------



## Crosis (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal viele Klassen, die das brauchen könnten. Hexer, Druiden, Paladine, Schamanen, Jäger.....


Hexer? da ist schon dualspecc fast zuviel ich spiele kein pvp daher bräuchte ich das nichtmal habs stattdessen für meine zg-farmskillung aber für hexer total unnötig, jäger genauso. "trispecc" würde sich nur für druiden und paladine wirklich auszahlen weil die 3 aufgaben übernehmen können für den rest totaler unsinn und pve/pvp technisch sollte man sich eh entscheiden viele haben ja auch einfach ein pve+pvp specc, haben eh nicht das equip für die anderen speccs da bringt der 3te ihnen auchnix


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juli 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> Hexer? da ist schon dualspecc fast zuviel ich spiele kein pvp daher bräuchte ich das nichtmal habs stattdessen für meine zg-farmskillung aber für hexer total unnötig, jäger genauso. "trispecc" würde sich nur für druiden und paladine wirklich auszahlen weil die 3 aufgaben übernehmen können für den rest totaler unsinn und pve/pvp technisch sollte man sich eh entscheiden viele haben ja auch einfach ein pve+pvp specc, haben eh nicht das equip für die anderen speccs da bringt der 3te ihnen auchnix




Vollkommen richtig und selbst für Druiden und Palas sollte man es nicht machen (TriSpecc) ein wenig entscheidungskraft sollte man doch aufbringen können


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> lies nochmal meinen zitierten post, das was du von mir zitierst galt übrigens nicht dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde dir ja recht geben wenn man sich wirklich auf zwei rollen beschränken müsste.
Aber zu welchen Zeitpunkt im Spiel musste ich das denn je?

Nehmen wir Classic:

Mein Priester heilte in Innies (Holy), für längere Questzeiten wurde er Shadow und im PvP gab auch ne eigene Skillung.
Das konnte ich mir leisten durch fleißiges farmen (was kein Spaß macht)

Heute ist es genau das gleiche nur das es billiger ist.

WO zur Hölle musste ich mich damals mehr festlegen als heute ??
Ich hatte damals drei Rollen und hab sie heute auch. Unterschied NULL (was die Beschränkung angeht)


----------



## skyline930 (24. Juli 2009)

Wäre doch klasse..

Ich meine theoretisch hat man mit Druide min. 6 Skillungsmöglichkeiten, Boomkin PvP/PvE, Feral PvP/PvE, Resto PvP/PvE + 3 x Arena + Eigene Skillungen für solo PvE, usw, usw, usw.

Wenn man das ganze System so ausbaut, wie es z.B. bei den Banktaschen ist, Platz kaufen, Tasche rein, sowas in der Art beim Klassenlehrer, vielleicht sowas wie eine "Rune der Spezialisierung"einführen, und beim Lehrer einen "Platz" für so eine kaufen, und die Rune selbst kostet 20k Gold oder sowas. Das vielleicht mit einer maximal Beschränkung von 10 Speccs oder so. Ich finde das würde mehr Leben ins Spiel bringen..

Dualspecc ist zwar auch gut, aber eben bei Klassen wie Druide oder Schamane würde sogar Tri-Specc nicht reichen. Zumindest auf die Dauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemandem die Idee oben von mir gefällt kann er sie ja ins Blizzardforum posten, mir wurscht, und wirds Blizzard wahrscheinlich auch sein xP


----------



## hengireal (24. Juli 2009)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass dann noch mehr Leute Klassen, die mehrere Rollen übernehmen können wählen? Wieso soll man einen Schurken nehmen, wenn ein Druide alles einfach so kann? 2 reichen völlig aus, ansonsten würden Pala's und Druiden noch mehr bevorzugt.


----------



## Heydu (24. Juli 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> euch kann man auch nie recht machen dual specc recht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du sagst es!


----------



## Zuvo (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Die 50g fürs skillen stören mich gar nicht, aber der Aufwand der wieder dahintersteckt. Zum Lehrer, Taskleiste umbauen, Glyphen kaufen. Wäre es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll, dieses Dual Spec einfach auf 3 Skillungen auszubauen? Es gibt nunmal viele Klassen, die das brauchen könnten. Hexer, Druiden, Paladine, Schamanen, Jäger.....


Ähm eien frage ich bin Hexer habe mir ausversehen dual gekauft (bitte keinen blöden kommentare dazu) und ich nutze es kein stück ich kann es überhaupt nicht gebrauchen wofür soll ich es benutzten als hexer? erklär mir das mal bitte


----------



## __FL3X (24. Juli 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man es nicht zu leicht machen. 
Blizzard hat mit "dual spec" alles richtig gemacht.
Mann muss sich halt entscheiden und falls das unmöglich ist dann bleibt halt ein Skillbaum immer unverändert und hat so seine "Hauptskillung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __FL3X (24. Juli 2009)

Zuvo schrieb:


> Ähm eien frage ich bin Hexer habe mir ausversehen dual gekauft (bitte keinen blöden kommentare dazu) und ich nutze es kein stück ich kann es überhaupt nicht gebrauchen wofür soll ich es benutzten als hexer? erklär mir das mal bitte




Ich war auch lange am überlegen ob ich Dual kaufen soll und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es nur unnötig Gold Verschwendung wäre.
Bin Hexer und habe eine Skillung mit der ich im Pve ganz ordentlich dps mache und um zu questen ist sie auch top, verstehe also auch nicht wieso Hexer "Tri Spec" brauchen sollten.


----------



## Mosaik (24. Juli 2009)

ich hätte auch gerne mehr specs, nicht wegen den paar g, aber das ganze getausche glyphen leisten etc sucked

wo ist das problem ? zahl auch für jeden spec 1k wäre mir egal, ich hätte gerne 4 pve specs damit würde ich gut klar kommen

man darf auch nicht vergessen das Katze, Bär, Eule und Baum jeweils eigene Skillungen haben, somit wäre es schon ok

das Problem bei der ganzen Sachen ist in meinen Augen, dass Blizzard das nur wegen PVP gemacht hat, zumindest hauptsächlich, wenn sie was anderes schreiben, ist es heuchlerisch.  PVE gabs so ewig schon die SPec Prob, aber erst mit Abhärtung und speziellen PVP Skillungen hat sich Blizz dem Thema angenommen. So wie viele beschissene Änderungen an den Talenten etc, welche nur für PVP gemacht wurden.

Meine Meinung PvP seid BC hat WoW ganz schon vermurkst. Die hätten ein einfaches aber geniales System nutzen sollen. Betrete PVP mit deinem Char und man hat eben nur bestimmte Fähigkeiten (die alle der selben Klasse haben) und das Outfit ist auch nicht aus dem PVE, sondern man startet mit gimp gear und erspielt sich nach und nach besseres. Also völlig getrennt von PVE Gear und Talenten. Vorteil PVE kann PVE bleiben und PVP ist Balancing besser zu gestalten, Items sind klar (ohne Chancen aus Proc bla bla) und Talente sind fest bzw es stehen einem nur bestimmte Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Asarion (24. Juli 2009)

War DualSpec nicht mal eingeführt worden, damit es mehr Tanks und Heiler gibt bzw. damit Tanks und Heiler auch mal ohne Hilfe (die sie ja nicht oft bekamen) questen gehen können? Ich meine da sowas in Erinnerung zu haben. *grübel*

@Ohrensammler:
Klar konnte man schon immer umspeccen, aber: hat man das auch immer getan oder hat man sich nicht so manches mal überlegt, ob das jetzt wirklich Not tut? Ich selbst habe zwei oder drei Mal umgeskillt, weil ich mal einen Punkt falsch gesetzt hatte (auf alle Chars gesehen). Mein Krieger z. B. war immer Tank, doch nun liegt er auf Eis. Warum? Tanken macht mir schon noch Spaß nur sind mittlerweile viele Gruppen für den A...llerwertesten und das Benehmen hat derart nachgelassen, das mir für Fremde tanken keinen Spaß mehr macht und viele Freunde von früher haben entweder aufgehört oder sind in Raidforces (wobei mich Raids wieder nicht interessieren). Daher habe ich ihn nach der Punkterücknahme durch Blizzard auch nicht neu geskillt, da ich nicht auf Schaden skillen mag. DDs habe ich schon genug. Zudem mag ich es nicht, durch Instanzen zu hetzen. Leider geht es vielen Gruppen nicht schnell genug.

Zudem finde ich es durchaus richtig, wenn man ständig die Glyphen austauschen muß/will, wenn man umspecct, das ist für mich wie mit den Sockelsteinen, wenn man die unbedingt austauschen will. Irgendwo muß eine solche Entscheidung Konsequenzen haben und wenn es eben im "Zeit-" und Geldbeutel der Spieler ist. Wenn all diese Kosten schon "drin" sein sollen, dann hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn XSpec 30.000g in der Basisversion kostet + 5.000g jede weitere. Irgendwo muß auch Bequemlichkeit mal sein Ende haben.

Was das neu sortieren der Leisten angeht: Ich nutze dafür Bartender4. Einstellen unter einem Profil abspeichern und wenn ich es brauche einfach wieder neu laden. Ging bisher eigentlich ganz gut. Da ich öfter mal die Buttons umstelle, um zu testen, ob es dann besser läuft, speicher ich das alte immer in einem eigenen Profil ab und ich konnte es bisher immer wieder aufrufen und brauchte nichts neu sortieren, wenn ich doch lieber wieder die alten Einstellungen haben wollte.

Könnte dann ja so aussehen:
Druide Feral -> Bartender Profil "Druide Feral"
Druide Heal -> Bartender Profil "Druide Heal"
Druide Eule -> Bartender Profil "Druide Eule"
etc.

Man muß lediglich aufpassen, das man es nicht aus versehen mit was anderem überspeichert und ab und zu sollte man von den Einstellungen eine Sicherung machen (falls beim Update die Datei mal gelöscht wird).

So sind das nur wenige Klicks und man kann zwischen verschiedenen Buttonsortierungen hin und herswitchen, müßte normalerweise auch bei verschiedenen Skillungen funktionieren, da nicht (mehr) vorhandenes einfach nur ausgegraut wird, bis es wieder verfügbar ist.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Cupertino (24. Juli 2009)

Seid froh das ihr Dual specc habt! Euch kann mans nicht recht machen. In WoW haben Entscheidungen doch überhaupt keine Konsequenzen mehr, man kann alles rückgängig machen. Das suckt. Ich wäre sogar dafür das man nur ein Talentbaum hat und nur einmal in der Woche umskillen kann! Dann würde man sich viel mehr überlegen was man mit seinem Char veranstaltet. Ich glaube dann würde es viel lustiger sein!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Wenn all diese Kosten schon "drin" sein sollen, dann hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn XSpec 30.000g in der Basisversion kostet + 5.000g jede weitere. Irgendwo muß auch Bequemlichkeit mal sein Ende haben.





Der Wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den Zeiten mit ohne ohne Dual / X-Spec ist letztendlich die Kohle.
Reguläres häufiges Umskillen mit Glyphen ist teuer.

Und da ist die Sache doch klar. die 24/7er mit hohem Zeitcontigent isses wurscht der skillt so oft um wies ihm passt, dem Casuals wirds verbaut.
Dual oder X-Spec ist also ein Teil der Causialisierung (billiger schneller) und somit von den entsprechenden Seiten gehasst oder geliebt. 

An dem Punkt könnten wir (aber werden wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine Pro/Casual Diskussion aufmachen.
Dazu empfehle ich aber die schon bestehenden Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finds genauso überflüssig wie die nachricht das in China nen Sack reis umgefallen ist!

WoW hat auch ohne duall-spec überlebt und hätte das meiner meinung auch nie gebraucht!
Jetzt datz Tri-Spec fänd ich absolut beschissn(mir ging ja der dual schon aufd nerven)

Im Normalfall braucht man nur 2 Skillungen bzw 1 sofern man kein PvP spielt reicht meist 1.


----------



## Asarion (24. Juli 2009)

@Ohrensammler:
Ich bin Casualspieler und nutze nicht mal DualSpec, obwohl ich das Gold dafür hätte. ^^ Mein Heiler ist 73 Level ohne Disziplin oder Shadow klar gekommen, da kommt er auch weiterhin ohne klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem Umspeccen ist es doch so wie mit allem: Wer etwas will muß was dafür leisten. Und wenn es eben der neue Glyphenkauf oder der Gang in die Hauptstadt ist. Der Glyphenkauf ist mit oder ohne TriSpec teuer. Aber ich wüßte eh nicht, warum ich dauernd umspeccen sollte. PvP interessiert mich seit BC nicht mehr und Raids auch nicht. Ich brauche keine zweite Arbeit, wo ich 3-6 Tage die Woche Raidinis abrushe und die anderen Tage zum Farmen von Gold und Material für Flasks nutze und das alles für ein paar lila Pixel. Da spiele ich lieber weiter entspannt mein RP, auch wenn das ja mittlerweile selbst auf vielen RP-Realms fast ausgestorben ist. Leider.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Umspeccen ist es doch so wie mit allem: Wer etwas will muß was dafür leisten. Und wenn es eben der neue Glyphenkauf oder der Gang in die Hauptstadt ist. Der Glyphenkauf ist mit oder ohne TriSpec teuer. Aber ich wüßte eh nicht, warum ich dauernd umspeccen sollte.



Ich weiß nicht, ich hab als Dualspec Holy/Shadow wenn wir Vejax Hardmode machen wollen brauch ich aber noch ne Diszi Skillung, da sie einfach 3 mal so viel Leistet wie nen Holy bei Vejax. Und im Raid mal fix Rausporten um von Shadow auf Diszi zu skillen und Glyphen reinsetzten sowie die Tastenbelegung wieder anpassen finde ich sehr suboptimal, vor allem weil auch gerne mal 10-20 minuten dauert.

Da Spiele ich auch noch gerne PvP, was ich in letzter zeit aber auch kaum noch mache da mir das umskillen auf den senkel und den Goldbeutel geht.

Am liebsten hätte ich ne Duale Trispec (Pve Disci/Holy/Shadow - PvP Disci Shadow)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Aber ich wüßte eh nicht, warum ich dauernd umspeccen sollte. PvP interessiert mich seit BC nicht mehr und Raids auch nicht. Ich brauche keine zweite Arbeit, wo ich 3-6 Tage die Woche Raidinis abrushe und die anderen Tage zum Farmen von Gold und Material für Flasks nutze und das alles für ein paar lila Pixel. Da spiele ich lieber weiter entspannt mein RP, auch wenn das ja mittlerweile selbst auf vielen RP-Realms fast ausgestorben ist. Leider.


Hmmm, das und warum du das nicht nutzt kann ich gut verstehen. Jedem das seine.
Was mir aber gar nicht einleuchten will ist, was das für ein Argument sein soll?
Weil du es für dicht nicht nutzt soll es auch kein andere nutzen, oder hab ich dich da missverstanden.
Ich für meine Teil wechsle seit DualSpec mit meinem Schami andauernd zwischen Verstärker (farmen) und Innie (heilen)
Etwas das mit früher zu umständlich und teuer gewesen ist. Gäb es eine dritten Spec würde ich mich sicherlich auch an und ab mit nem Ele vergnügen.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

ohrensammler, musst du immer behaupten wenn etwas fuer eine seite gut ist ist es schlecht fuer die anderen?
"Progressgamer" "Normalspieler" und "Causuals" sind alles Menschen, eine Community, und es ist eine minderheit, die herumheult von wegen content zu leicht/schwer. 
Lasst uns einfach Freunde sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du siehst alles zu ernst^^

(kein flame, schein mir nur so nachdem ich deine post zu diversen themen las)


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ohrensammler, musst du immer behaupten wenn etwas fuer eine seite gut ist ist es schlecht fuer die anderen?
> "
> Du siehst alles zu ernst^^



wo hab ich das denn behauptet, *such*

wenn du mich kennen würdest wüsstest du das ich das kein fitzefatze bisschen ernst nehme, aber auf Arbeit war heut sehr ruhig und ich diskutier halt einfach gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Cymo schrieb:


> ich vesteh nicht was ihr hier wollt, früher ging es doch auch mit dem umskillen, da hat man sich für eine skillung entschieden und bei bedarf umgeskillt, und nun weil wir endlich die dual bekommen haben, wollt ihr auch noch den dritten...
> 
> werdet endlich erwachsen und freut euch über das was ihr bekommen habt.
> 
> ich begrüße auf gar keinen fall eine dritte.




Also ich für meinen Teil bin erwachsen und begrüße nunmal nicht alles, was uns Blizzard beschert, wenns nicht sinnvoll ist. Dual Spec ist schon ein guter Schritt, aber ob ich mal alle 3 Skillungen oder ne vierte und fünfte PVP Skillung machen möchte, sollte dem Spieler überlassen werden. Wer es nicht braucht, soll es nicht kaufen, Ende. Und wer es will, kauft sich 10 Skillungen, na und?

Stört Dich das irgendwie in Deiner Spielausübung?

Dann renn halt immer zum Lehrer und kauf Dir neuen Glyphen, wenn Du Deinen Char in allen Bereichen spielen möchtest. Wenns Dich nicht stört, Respekt, mich gewaltig.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Ich hätte eigentlich gerne für jeden Skill in meiner Aktionsleiste eine individualisierte Skillung. Wäre doch toll, oder?
> 
> Mal im Ernst, die Dual Skillung wurde eingeführt damit man sich nicht auf eine einzige Skillung fixieren muss. Ob dies nun bedeutet, dass der Hybride nun zwischen tanken und heilen wechseln kann oder der DD zwischen PVP und PVE oder PVE Raid und PVE Farmen ist dabei eigentlich egal. Tatsache ist, wenn Triple Spec kommt wird direkt danach derjenige kommen der Vierfach-Skillung will bis wir an dem Punkt sind an dem man Klassen oder Specs direkt abschaffen kann.
> 
> Ich war schon kein Fan von Dual Spec, habe aber die "Notwendigkeit" hier gerade noch sehen können, vor allem im Bezug auf Heiler und Tanks (obschon diese auch deutlich besser leveln und farmen können als früher und Dailies das eh obsolet gemacht haben). Wenn Blizzard aber nicht endlich mal irgendwo wieder einmal eine klare Linie zieht bis hierhin und nicht weiter wird das ganze Klassen/Skillungssystem wirklich endgültig zur Farce.




Die "Linie" von der Du redest, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Es ist eh alles ein Einheitsbrei geworden. Dann können sie wenigestens das auch einführen, damit wieer n bissl Individualität reinkommt.

Also ich finds nicht so prall, dass von 100 Hexern, 99 die gleiche Skillung haben, "weil einer sagt,das ist die Beste und so muß man das machen und alle es nachahmen".


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wo hab ich das denn behauptet, *such*
> 
> wenn du mich kennen würdest wüsstest du das ich das kein fitzefatze bisschen ernst nehme, aber auf Arbeit war heut sehr ruhig und ich diskutier halt einfach gern
> 
> ...


Dual oder X-Spec ist also ein Teil der Causialisierung (billiger schneller) und somit von den entsprechenden Seiten gehasst oder geliebt. 
hat mir z.b in die richtung geschienen. Denn auch fuer Pro gamer ist es oft wichtig Im raid umzuskillen, und ich denke dass die wenigspieler eben nicht die zeit haben mehr als 1, max 2 equipstets zusammenzustellen.


hey, ich finds auch toll zu diskutieren, also das istr nicht das was ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishah (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Tri-Spec sehr begrüßen! Eigentlich bräuchte ich noch mehr, wegen PvE und PvP Skillungen aber mit 3 wär ich schon zufrieden. Bei meinem Pala find ichs nicht so schlimm, da mir Retri ganz einfach nicht gefällt, aber beim Dudu kann ich mich nie entscheiden xD Macht eben alles Spaß. Mein Schami gibt sich im Moment mit Ele und Heal zufrieden, aber wenn der 80 is, will ich auch mal Verstärker ausprobieren, ärgert mich nur bissl, dass ich dann wieder eine der beiden Skillungen aufgeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verstehe eigentlich gar nicht, warum 1. das nicht bald mal eingefürht wird und 2. sich leute aufregen oO Wenns euch stört, müsst ihr es ja nicht kaufen, oder? Ist es so falsch, wenn man sich nicht auf EINE EINZIGE Skillung fixiert, sonder alle Facetten seinen Chars auslebt?
Als bekennender Specaholic sage ich nur: Her damit!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt auch. Nur war das Spiel dazu gedacht dass man sich wirklich bei der Auswahl der Klasse und den Talenten auch Gedanken machen muss und irgendwann zu einer Entscheidung kommen soll.
> 
> Und auch wenn ich jetz wieder das berühmte "früher war alles besser" anführe, aber leider war es auch so. Du hattest deinen Skilltree und hast überlegt welchen Tree du für dich am effektivsten findest und musstest so deine Entscheidung treffen. Was dir natürlich durch deine besonderen Fähigkeiten auch deinen Platz in einer Gruppe gesichert hat da deine Klasse und deine Fertigkeiten einzigartig waren.
> 
> ...




Also der Sinn liegt (zumindest für mich) darin, dass ich beispielsweise als Druide (mein Main) nunmal verdammt viele und vor allem unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten habe, wo 2 Skillungen nicht reichen und auch noch nie wirklich gereicht haben.

Bär, Katze, Heiler, Eule, diverse PVP Skillungen.

Wenn ich Lust habe, Samstag mittags auf ne Runde Naxx 25 und es fehlen Heiler, alles klar, erste Skillung. Danach mach ich Pause und will mal mein Tank equip bissl in heros aufbessern, alles klar, zweite Skillung.

So, nun hab ich aber dummerweise ausnahmsweise mal richtig Lust als Eule im PVP bissl mitzumischen für n Stündchen, nichts ist klar. Skillung muß für 50 g gekauft werden, neue Glyphen müssen rein, weil sonst ists ja nur halbgehangen. Und damit ists schon wieder mist. Entweder ich "verzichte" drauf, oder ich gehe für die 2 Stunden zum lehrer, kaufe wieder neue Glyphen und geh bissl pvp machen. UNd danach nach wieder das gleiche, umn meine Hauptskillungen zu bekommen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass es beliebiges Umspecen schon von Anfang an gibt. *Jeder konnte schon immer zu jeder Zeit umspecen so oft er wollte*.
> Dual- oder Triple- oder was was ich Spec macht es lediglich bequemer und billiger.
> 
> Wenn es für dich zum Spielspaß gehört jedesmal 50g auszugeben und viel lustige Häkchen im Talentbaum von Hand zu setzen, bitte sehr.
> Ich vergnüg mich lieber anders.




Genau das ist der Punkt, aber den kapieren hier viele nicht, weil die bösen Änderungen und Vereinfachungen ja das Spiel zerstören.....


----------



## Thug (24. Juli 2009)

Keine Panik,

dank Ghostcrawler, der die Zeit von World of Casualcraft eingeläutet hat, wird auch ein Tri-Spec irgendwann seinen Platz im Spiel finden.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Booncrusher schrieb:


> Ohman manche grigen den Hals net vollgenug ... entscheide dich für 2 sachen , spiel nen 2ten Druiden hoch oder geh auf nen Privat Server wo das MaxLvl über 100 liegt ... Wenn noch nen TriSpecc kommen würde , würden alle Raids nurnoch aus Druiden und Pala's bestehen und vereinzelt vlt welche die auchma die andern Klassen sehen wolln




Wie unglaublich benebelt kann man eig sein......Du kannst schon seit jahren täglich umskillen. Meine IDee zielt lediglich darauf ab, dass man sich es erspart, neue Glyphen kaufen zu müssen, ständig die Talente vergeben zu müssen, alte Glyphen zerstören zu müssen und das alles nur, um mal ne Stunde PVP in ner anderen Skillung zu betreiben...

Aber warum red ich eig mit Booncrusher, da kann ich auch zu ner Parkuhr gehen und erzählen.....


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Juli 2009)

wenn du die fereal skillung hast, kanst du doch als katzte gehen. ich kenn mich aber mit dudus net aus.


----------



## RED DEVIL (24. Juli 2009)

Tri Spec...warum?Früher gabs das auch nicht und alle sind damit klargekommen. Das ist eben ein Rollenspiel,man muss sich entscheiden was man sein will.Wer z.B. Warri-Tank sein will soll sich eben damit abfinden nur das tun zu können.Solls ein Warri-DD sein,bitte...es gibt die möglichkeit bis zu 10 Chars pro Server zu erstellen,oder eben Umskillen.Genau das gleiche mit der kommenden möglichkeit die Fraktion zu wechseln.Was hat das noch mit Rollenspiel zu tun,gar nichts.Alle diejenigen die Diablo noch kennen wissen was gemeint ist,da musste man schon sehr genau überlegen wo man den neuen Skillpunkt reinsetzt,ohne möglichkeit das rückgängig zu machen,geschweigedenn die fehlende möglichkeit mehrerer Skillvarianten .

*NO RISK ,NO FUN*


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

So, da ja hier doch einiges los ist, was ich nicht erwartet habe, und wie dann doch erwartet viel durcheinander geraten ist und geflamed wurde, möchte ich abschließend trotzdem nochmal meine Beweggründe für die "Idee des Tri spec" erläutern.

Es geht nicht darum, in Raids auf alles Bedarf zu machen. In nem gescheiten Raid geht das auch überhaupt nicht. Ich geh als Heiler mit und würfel auf Heiler Sachen, ENDE.

Mir wäre Tri Spec einzig und allein lieb und recht, damit ich jederzeit, meinen Char in allen "Lebenslagen" nutzen kann. (was man auch so machen kann, nur eben mit immensem Aufwand, der nix mit RP zu tun hat, sondern nur zeitraubend und sinnfrei ist) 

Natürlich kann ich, um ne Stunde als Katze PVP zu machen, zum Lehrer gehen, meine Talente neu setzen, meine Leiste umbauen, neue Glyphen kaufen, die alten zerstören und dafür 50 Gold latzen.

Die Frage ist aber: MUSS DAS SEIN???

Warum nicht per Knopfdruck auf Katze switchen, bissl im PVP rocken und danach wieder als Tank / Heiler / Eule wie auch immer was anderes machen.....

Es werden lediglich keine Glyphen zerstört, ich spare 50 g (wobei mir das mit dem Gold wie gesagt wurscht ist) und brauch nicht ständig von Hand meine Talente neusetzen muß keine neuen Glyphen kaufen (die gleichen die ich 2 Stunden vorher zerstören mußte) und die Leiste umbauen.

Die ganzen Argumente, die Leute die sowas brauchen, könnten nicht richtig spielen, sind doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn ich trotz des Ausfwands täglich umskille, würds auch kein Schwein merken, oder steh dann auf meiner Robe "Ich hab keinen skill, weil ich heute morgen Eule war, heut mittag Bär und nun bin ich Baum" ??

Es ist ein Rollenspiel, ja und ich schlüpfe in die Rolle eines Avatars. Ein Druide kann aber nunmal ne Menge. Warum sollte ich nicht die Chance haben, die Klasse vollständig in alle Richtungen auszureizen??

Ich bn kein Pro gamer, sondern jemand, der die Abwechslung liebt. Ich muß nicht immer in nur einer einzigen Skillung, mit verbissenem Gesicht am Rechner das absolute Maximum aus meiner Klasse herausholen. Damit hab ich im Berufsleben genug zu tun..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und davon abgesehen. Wer es nicht braucht, steckt sein Gold in andere "sinnvolle" Dinge.... gibt ja genug!

Es erspart lediglich einige nervige, unnütze Dinge und Wege.

Und ob ich tanken oder heilen kann, hat wohl nix mit Dual Spec oder 1000spec zu tun.


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finde ma sollte irgendwann zufrieden sein? Wo kähmen wir den hin wen wir am ende quatro-spec oder fife-spec, twenty-spec..? Ich finde das reicht schon...


----------



## Dreidan (24. Juli 2009)

Sollte jemals Tri- oder x-spec kommen, dann hätte ich da noch eine andere Idee. Reine PvP Skillungen für jede Klasse mit speziellen PvP Talenten, die dann selbst für 1on1 jeder Klassenkombination gebalanced sind. Macht zwar Arbeit aber wäre sinnvoller als x-specs 10 und aufwärts.


----------



## schmetti (24. Juli 2009)

Naja villeicht sollte man einführen das du das alles auf einmal kannst.
Erst gabs genörgel wegen Dual und jetzt gibts die ersten die tri haben wollen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jAAzz (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch die Einführung des Dual Spec Systems (was ich sehr begrüße), ist es ja nun möglich, zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skillungen hin und her zuswitchen. Nun, das war einer der besten Einfälle, die Blizzard bislang in punkto Änderungen hatte........
> 
> ...



finde dual spec reicht


----------



## KeineGeige (24. Juli 2009)

1. Ich bin dafür. Auch für den X-Specc. Und wenn es so wie die Bankfächer wird (und auch schon angesprochen wurde), dass es je Stufe teurer wird, gern auch exponentiell, dann ist eine Erleichterung, die jeder in Anspruch nehmen kann, wie er will, und die immer noch fair ist. (Toller Schachtelsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Es ist völlig egal, wieviele Speccs es gibt, da lediglich die Zeit des Zum-Trainer-und-zurück-Rennens eingespart wird. Das wurde jetzt so oft aufgeführt und irgendwie scheines es die meisten der 'Dagegen!!!111eineinself'-Rufer nicht zu verstehen. Da die Möglichkeit des Talentwechsels unabhängig von der Anzahl der implementierten Talentierungen ist, ergibt sich keine Änderung des Spielgeschehens. Es geht nur schneller und man verklickt sich nicht mehr in der Hitze des Gefechts (weil der Raid stresst, wenn es zu lange dauert).

3. Es soll Leute geben, die Hybriden spielen, gerade weil sie vielseitig sind und diese Vielseitigkeit auch nutzen möchten. Und nur weil Pipimeter-Fraktion wieder mal Angst um Ihre Items hat, sollen die Hybriden sich auf Tank oder Heiler festlegen und ja nicht wechseln. Danke für diese Ignoranz. Gerade aus diesem Grund würde ich euch dann nicht mitnehmen. Und wer im Raid keine Lootregeln hat, braucht sich nicht über die gefühlte unfaire Lootvergabe aufregen. Letztlich ist es doch so: Am Anfang des Raids wird festgelegt, wer auf welche Item-Art würfelt. Und wenn der Tank auf DD-Items würfeln will, weil sein Tankgear fertig ist, dann würfelt er halt ne 100 auf Off-Zeux und eine 99 auf Deff-Zeux. Gleiches bei Heilern. Wem dies nicht passt, der braucht an dem Raid doch nicht teilnehmen. Dann sucht euch doch nen Tank, dessen Gear noch nicht so toll ist, dafür würfelt auch nicht auf 'eure' Sachen.

3. Mir ist weiterhin zu Ohren gekommen, dass es Leute gibt, die lieber gildenintern raiden. Und hier kann das wechseln der Talente den Raid füllen. Und in bestimmten Situationen auch das Legen der Bosse erleichtern. (zB 4HM mit 4 Tanks und 4-5 Heilern, macht den Encounter sehr viel entspannter).

4. Auch wenn viele Spieler dann auf Talentbäume wechseln, mit denen Sie keine großer Erfahrung haben. Was macht das? Nur weil ein Ein-Talentbaum-Roxxor nicht den Arsch in der Hose hat, einem Mitspieler Tipps zu geben, darf nicht gewechselt werden? Wer macht hier das Mimimi?

5. Nicht jeder Hybride nutzt alle Talenbäume. Meiner einer hat bis 70 gern als Pala geheilt, aber seid LK kann ich es nicht mehr ab. Ich bin seitdem gern Tank und renne, wenn mich die Ego-Pure-DD-Roxxor-Mimi-Pipimeter-Fraktion mal wieder die Tischkante zerbeißen ließ, als Retri rum. Und ja, ich habe 1x Def, 1x Off und 1x PvP Klammotten im Inventar. Und dann kommt noch irgendwann ein 2. Def mit nem Fokus auf Block dazu. Deshalb: größere Taschen für Hybriden!!! Und den 3. Wechsler hätte ich gern für PvP. Wobei, wie auch schon angesprochen, eine komplette Trennung zwischen PvE und PvP mMn die bessere Alternative wäre.

6. Wieviele von euch haben schonmal einen reinen Hybriden Raid gesehen, der kein Fun-Raid war? Also bitte keine sinnlos-Kommentare wie 'blabla... nur noch Hybriden im Raid... blabla...'. Auch wenn die Klassen in einzelnen Bereichen immer ähnlicher werden, so sind sie in entscheidenden Teilen eben doch noch verschieden. Also hört bitte mit dieser ewigen Schwarzmalerei auf.

Ihr könnt also sehen, dass der X-Specc durchaus seine Vorteile hat.

(mal OT: Wenns mit dem Tanken oder heilen nicht klappt, seid ihr Roxxors doch die ersten, die das große Whinen starten. Also bevor ihr gegen alles seid, was anderen das Spielen erleichtert, aber bei euch nicht den gleichen Nutzen bringt, fragt euch lieber, ob es dem Raid einen Vorteil bringt. Legt die Ego-Tour ab. Freut euch für andere. Und habt Spass am Spiel! Wenn ihr natürlich Spass am Heulen habt, dann mein GZ dazu. Dann seid ihr ja glücklich. Kennzeichnet dies bitte am Anfang eurer Beiträge, damit ich sie überspringen kann.)

Und mal zum RP: Ich entscheide mich für eine Klasse, weil ich mich mit dieser identifiziere, weil ich die Möglichkeiten dieser Klasse toll finde. Und wenn es die Klasse ermöglicht, zu Tanken und Schaden zu machen, dann möchte ich dies auch nutzen. Die Klasse heißt bspw. Paladin und kann deshalb tanken, Schaden machen und heilen. Es ist eben kein Trutzburg, Bidenhänder-Recke oder Lebensspender. Er wurde so von Blizz designed, wenn er euch nicht gefällt, dann spielt ihn nicht. Und wenn euch nicht alle Aspekte zusagen, dann lasst wenigstens den anderen Spielern den Spass, alles zu nutzen. Letztlich ist doch RP das, was ihr draus macht. Es ist doch so, dass ihr euch einschränkt und nicht die anderen 'cheaten'.


Grüße!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Ich finde ma sollte irgendwann zufrieden sein? Wo kähmen wir den hin wen wir am ende quatro-spec oder fife-spec, twenty-spec..? Ich finde das reicht schon...



Man kann sowieso jeden Tag x mal auf alles skillen, wie man Lust hat, der Sinn besteht nur darin, diesen absolut unnützen Aufwand nicht betreiben zu müssen.

Wenn Blizzard nicht wollen würde, dass man mehrere Talente nutzen kann, würden sie wohl generell keine Umskillmöglichkeit anbieten.

Durch Tri Specc würde nur der Aufwand des "Aktes des Umskillens" runtergefahren werden und das wäre sinnvoll. Umskillen kann man wie gesagt soweiso auf alles wann und wie man Lust hat, es ist aber sinnlos, dafür seine Glyphen ständig zu zerstören. Und ja, es gibt halt Leute, die können und wollen sich nicht auf eine einzige Skillung festlegen, sondern wollen den ganzen Char in seiner Vielfältigkeit erleben und dazu gehört nunmal umskillen.

Und mein Aspekt würde das ganze lediglich vereinfachen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

KeineGeige schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin dafür. Auch für den X-Specc. Und wenn es so wie die Bankfächer wird (und auch schon angesprochen wurde), dass es je Stufe teurer wird, gern auch exponentiell, dann ist eine Erleichterung, die jeder in Anspruch nehmen kann, wie er will, und die immer noch fair ist. (Toller Schachtelsatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein Genuß, Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Juli 2009)

wenns Tri spec geben würde könnten sies auch direkt wie bei gw machen und man kann immer umskillen


----------



## TheWoox (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hätte irgendeiner nen Nachteil? NEIN
> 
> Würde das Spielgeschehen negativ beeinflußt? NEIN
> 
> Würde es wirklich Ärger beim Loot geben? NEIN



/sign

ich spiele ebenfalls einen druiden, heilgear ist schon wirklich nice, bärchen würde reichen um ulduar 10er zu tanken, katzengear reicht um nicht hinter den andren zu hängen sondern vorne mitzuspielen, moonkin hab ich seltsamerweise sogar schon ein paar ulduarteile die irgendwie keiner mehr wollte, allerdings muss ich grad um alles zu können mit ner heal-feralhybridskillung arbeiten, was ich nu nicht so klasse finde. eule würd mir schon sehr viel mehr spaß machen als katze, nur mit 2 speccs einfach nicht machbar.

vorteile für mehr als dualspecc wären für blizz auf jeden fall deutlich: gruppen könnten schneller aufgebaut werden, man könnte bei einigen bossen im highendcontent eben auf mehrfache speccs zielen, indem diese bosse einfach sehr "speziel" sind z.b. die ganzen innis werden für ein drittes oder viertes gear noch eine weile geraidet und sterben nicht aus >mehr zeitaufwand für viele spieler >mehr einnahmen und daruaf scheint es der schneesturm spieleschmiede ja offensichtlich auch mit 3.2 anzukommen.

gruß


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Mhh, wie wärs, wenn man einfach IMMER ALLE Skills geskillt haben kann? und Alle Glyphen Gleichzeitig?!

Oder Nurnoch drei Fähigkeiten machen: 1 Heil Fähigkeit, eine Tank Fähigkeit und Eine Schadensfähigkeit? und dann bringen Rüssi auch keine Boni mehr, sehen nur gut aus, man startet auf lvl 80...


----------



## KeineGeige (24. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ein Genuß, Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gern geschehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (24. Juli 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> euch kann man auch nie recht machen dual specc recht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spielst wohl kein dudu oder pala...

Mansche Klassen brauchen halt Tri-Specc besonders.

Ich bin dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Prot - PvE Spec zum Tanken
> Prot - PvP Spec zum Healen
> Heal - Pve Sec zum Raid Healen
> Retri Spec für PvE und auch PvP



Du vergisst die mind. 35 extra Slots für Skillungen die Speziell an Bosse/Trash/Spezielle PVP gegner angepasst sind.


----------



## STAR1988 (24. Juli 2009)

Absoluter Schwachsinn 3 skillungen! Dann hätte man 3 geskillte Bäume in den man nur hin und her switchen müsste . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FakeEpix schrieb:


> Mansche Klassen *brauchen* halt Tri-Specc besonders.



Brauchen ??? Niemand BRAUCHT Tri-Specc auch dual Specc BRAUCHT niemand! es ist ganz nett für einige Klassen das sie das eingeführt haben aber notwendig wars auf keinenfall.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (24. Juli 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn 3 skillungen! Dann hätte man 3 geskillte Bäume in den man nur hin und her switchen müsste .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ohne gescheites Gegenargument würde ich nicht gleich die Ideen und Wünsche Anderer als "Schwachsinn" abtun.....

Mußt es ja nicht erwerben, wenn es mal kommen sollte, aber ich schon....weil ich es BRAUCHE...für meinen ganz persönlichen Spielspaß!


----------



## fisdandtilus (24. Juli 2009)

Ging es bei den Talenten nicht einmal darum, seinen Char zu spezialisieren, damit nicht alle Spieler dieser Klasse im Einheitsbrei untergehen?

Ich kann besten willens nicht verstehen, warum manche Leute umbedingt wollen, dass sämtliche Entscheidungen aus dem Spiel genommen werden...


----------



## KnightOfBlood (24. Juli 2009)

Die meisten von euch meckern über so unwichtige Dinge^^
Wer nich will, der hat, 

Ich würde auch mitm Dudu 8 hinbekommen^^ (Raid-Katze, Raid-Eule, Raid-Bär, Raid-Bäumchen, PvP-Katze, PvP-Baum und Quest/Daily/Farm-Katze UND Eule xD)
DK auch 5 [Raid-DD. Raid-Tank/AoE, Raid-Tank (MT/ST), PvP und Quest/Daily/Farm-DD)
Mit nem Jäger würden 3 reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings fände ich einen Octo-Spec (JA das heißt achtfach^^) weit übertrieben.

Tri-Spec und Quadro fände ich aber durchaus annehmbar (2.5k und 5k Gold vll.)


----------



## Actian (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG ... nur mal so an alle whiner da draußen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wofür steht die abkürzung "spec"? für spezialisierung... heißt was!? genau!!!!! das man sich auf etwas festlegt was man gut kann(oder die meißten gut können möchten...) 

is doch auch nicht so das (nur wenn man die möglichkeit hätte) heute mal bäcker ist und hmmm morgen könnt ich mal IT-systemelektroniker machen ach ja und ich hab gehört ab morgen werden manager gesucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich ist dual spec genial so kann man auch mal als begeisterter healer n bissel leveln oder auch "zur NOT oder 4 fun" mal als dd oder tank aushelfen aber wenn ich hier höre "trispec... quadro ect..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sacht mal wozu gibts dann noch nen talentbaum oder überhaupt ne skillung!? meine idee für euch spielt "world of wünsch dir was" da gibts die sogenannte "NOspec" da könnt ihr jederzeit auf eine von euch gewünschte skillung mit dem dazugehörigen epic oder natürlich auch LEGENDÄR equip wechseln mit dem ihr entweder eure gegnerische fraktion onehittet den angewählten mobs was ihr wollt im vorbeigehen abfarmt oder den raidboss alleine von 100% auf -3% haut...(gestunt,unbewaffnet und natürlich wenn ihr mit dem rücken zu ihm steht)

PS: das ganze natürlich ab lvl 1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW ist ein spiel und da gibt es gewisse regeln und wenn die regel heißt suche dir 2 deiner SPEZALISIRUNGEN aus zwischen denen du wechseln kannst finde ich das schon SEHR NICE! seid zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt und bettelt nervt oder whinet dingen hinterher die ihr gern hättet... fehlt bloß noch das einer schreibt "ich halt jetz so lange die luft an bis ich trispec bekommm..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist jetz vllt ein bischen hart und zu persönlich für einige aber einfach mal DIE WARHEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (24. Juli 2009)

LoOL
Dann kriegt man ja kaum Equip sind ja schon viele oder fast alle 80 und brauchen nun Equip ja das mit dem Hero abfarmen schaft man in einer Woche wenn man jede Ini pro Tag macht.
Aber dann wirds bei Naxx schlimm weil man da kaum Equip kriegt leztens wars so das ich ma mit gelaufen bin brauchte nur paar neue Schuhe haben 2 - 3x gedropt, alle wegewürfelt obwohl first need...
Und wenn dann noch TriSpec kommt dann wirds ja noch schlimmer, ja ok, spiele selber Paladin bin auch in allen Skillungen vertreten... aber na ja denke das wird dann auch bissl unfair wenn nun alle alles wegwürfeln :-/

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft.
Und du ?!​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeineGeige (25. Juli 2009)

Actian schrieb:


> ... berufevergleich mit rl ...



Ich nehme dich jetzt mal als Vertreter der RL-Berufsvergleicher.

Ist ja schick, dass ihr Fantasie habt, aber eure Vergleiche hinken. (Es wäre auch von Vorteil, einige der anderen Beiträge zu lesen und darüber nachzudenken).
Wenn ihr schon das RL herbeiruft, dann bitte in korrekter Art und Weise. 

Wie du, interessanterweise korrekt, angegeben hast, handelt es sich um eine Spezialisierung:
Man wählt eine Klasse, zB Pala (als Vertreter einer Klasse mit vielen Möglichkeiten der Spezialisierung). 

Man lerne alle allgemeinen Dinge:
zB
- Schwert anfassen
- zuhauen
- Schild benutzen
- Heilen
- etc

Danch wähle man eine Spezialisierung:
- mit großen Schwertern (Waffen) mehr Aua machen
- mit kleinen Schwertern und Schild den Gegner zur Weißglut treiben
- besser, schneller, toller Heilen
Von diesen 3en kann ich mich für eines entscheiden. Dh, ich verbessere meine Grundkenntnisse, aber nur in einem Gebiet.

Deine Berufe: Bäcker, IT-ler, Manager.
Okay, wenn du mir jetzt aufzeigst, wie diese Berufe das gleiche Basiswissen haben und nur eine Spezialisierung sind, dann bist du entweder ein Genie, oder Politiker.

Falls du passende Vergleiche aus dem RL heranziehen möchtest, dann Versuch es mal Rechtsanwalt (Arbeitsrecht, Gesellschaftsrecht, Familienrecht, Ö-Recht) oder Ärzten (HNO, Kinder, Unfall, Schönheit, etc).
Aber auch hier wird dir (so hoffe ich doch) auffallen, dass ein Wechsel der Spezialisierung möglich ist. Einfach aus dem gleichen Grund wie beim Pala: die Basics sind die gleichen!

Und was im RL das Wälzen von Büchern ist, ist in WoW das Gold bezahlen. Und unter Einbeziehung der Tatsache, dass WoW letztendlich ein Spiel ist, bei dem es nicht darum geht, Zeit beim Lehrer zu verbringen (zumindest hoffe ich das), ist es doch schick, einmal Voreingestelltes mit einem *Klick* zu ändern und weiterhin Spass zu haben.


Und dann mal kurz zum Fordern/ Verlangen:
Zum Einen verlangt hier keiner, wir wünschen. Das hat auch was mit Höflichkeit zu tun. (Und interessanterweise sind auch in der Regel die 'Dagegen'-Leute diejenigen, bei denen die Höflichkeit in der Erziehung weggelassen wurde - zumindest scheint es so)

Zum Zweiten: Wenn niemand oder keiner sich etwas gewünscht hätten, dann gäb es das Spiel nicht. Irgendjemand hat sich irgendwann mal ein MMO wie WoW gewünscht oder vorgestellt. Als es technisch möglich war, wurde es auf Profitabilität getestet und umgesetzt. Als V 1.0 draußen war, haben sich vielleicht ein paar Blizzards oder ein paar Spieler Veränderungen bei dieser oder jener Kleinigkeit gewünscht. Später neuen Inhalt und neue Items, irgendwann mal neue Skills, oder neue Animationen. Es wurde geändert, zurückgesetzt, neu probiert und evtl verworfen. Aber letztendlich wurden Wünsche umgesetzt. 
Weil (und auch wenn dich/euch das jetzt verwundern mag) die Wünsche der Vortrieb sind. Und in diesem speziellen Fall auch schon bis zu WotLK geführt haben. Oh Wunder!

Also bevor ihr Wünsche (oder Meinungen) als Mimimi abtut, überlegt bitte Argumente, die dagegen sprechen und lasst dieses Kindergartenniveau.
Manchmal kommt mir das hier vor wie: Wäh, der Junge hat 2 Anhänger für sein Auto, will ich auch haben. Aber du hast doch gar keine Anhängerkupplung an deinem Auto!? Wäh, mir egal. Ich will 2 Anhänger haben. Wäh!

Es ist durchaus in Ordnung, wenn ihr bereits aufgeführte Argumente ignoriert, aber bitte schreibt dann auch nicht drölf mal den gleichen, bereits widerlegten Spruch.
Das Wiederholen von Floskeln macht sie nicht zur Wahrheit. Auch wenn eine reichbebilderte Zeitung euch hier vielleicht etwas anderes einreden möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weils anscheinend noch nicht angekommen ist: Es zwingt euch keiner, den X-Spec zu nutzen. Wenn ihr für euer umspeccen zum Lehrer rennen wollt, dann tut es. Aber haltet den Anderen nicht vor, dass sie die Möglichkeit der Vereinfachung nutzen.
Und so wie ich den Thread verstehe, soll es ein Pro/Kontra sein. Und kein: Sei leise, du hast doch schon 2 Bananen. Um mal bei euren bildhaften Vergleichen zu bleiben.


Interessante Grüße!


----------



## Escander (25. Juli 2009)

tia reicht man manchen leuten einen finger dann wollen sie gleich die ganze hand.
jetzt mal ehrlich dual specc reicht volkommen aus und eine dreifach skillung würd das spiel noch einfacher machen. 
zudem hat ghostcrawler ja gesagt das blizz sowas nicht vorhat.


----------



## pvenohr (25. Juli 2009)

Am einfachsten wäre es ja den Spielern 3 statt einen Talentpunkt pro Level zu geben. Dann hätte sich das Thema erledigt.


----------



## Pluto-X (25. Juli 2009)

Bloß nicht noch ein Talentbaum, das ist so schon genug Arbeit !
Ich nutze dual-spec auch rege, aber wenn noch was dazukommt finde ich es einfach zu viel des guten.


----------



## lord just (25. Juli 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> spielst wohl kein dudu oder pala...
> 
> Mansche Klassen brauchen halt Tri-Specc besonders.
> 
> ...




in wie fern brauchen klassen wie paladin oder druide denn bitte schön tri-spec? von brauchen kann dort nicht die rede sein. man hat eine hauptskillung und der ganze rest ist nur spielerei. es ist zwar ganz nett dass man die skillung wechseln kann usw. aber wirklich brauchen tut man das nicht. nur weil ein paladin tanken, heilen und schaden machen kann heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass er auch alles auf abruf können muss.

dual spec hat schon in gewissem maße sinn gemacht und das besonders für die tanks und heiler, die in ihrer hauptskillung kaum alleine was machen konnten und dadurch die tank und heilskillungen unattraktiv waren und es so ein tank und heiler mangel gab. ansonsten braucht man dual spec nicht wirklich, ausser man macht nebenbei pvp (und hier auch nur arena).

so lange es noch verschiedenes equip für die verschiedenen skillungen gibt macht das ganze eigentlich keinen sinn. man muss dann für jede skillung sich equip zusammen suchen und entweder das equip immer bei sich tragen oder vor jedem skillungswechsel zur bank laufen.


ausserdem wurde von ghostcrawler schon im offiziellen forum gesagt, dass keiner wirklich dual spec braucht und er persönlich auch gegen dual spec war und tri-spec noch sinnloser ist als dual spec. seiner meinung nach ist wow noch immer ein rollenspiel, wo jeder spieler eine rolle übernimmt und nicht zwei oder drei. man soll sich für eine rolle entscheiden und diese rolle dann so gut wie möglich spielen.


----------



## KeineGeige (25. Juli 2009)

Escander schrieb:


> tia reicht man manchen leuten einen finger dann wollen sie gleich die ganze hand.
> jetzt mal ehrlich dual specc reicht volkommen aus und eine dreifach skillung würd das spiel noch einfacher machen.
> zudem hat ghostcrawler ja gesagt das blizz sowas nicht vorhat.




Schade, dass du die ersten Seiten nicht gelesen hast. Deine Aussage ist schon einige Male vorhanden.

Frei nach Ohrensammler: Wir wollten die Hand und haben den Finger bekommen.
Frei nach keine Ahnung ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): Blizz hat schon von vielen Dingen gesagt, dass es sie nie geben wird, und sie letztendlich doch eingeführt.

Und auch wenn dies deine Meinung wiederspiegelt, so ist es doch von viel größerem Interesse, warum du findest, dass das Spiel noch einfacher wird. Und warum du meinst, dass 2 Speccs ausreichen.

Leider bist du nicht der Einzige, der nur einfach seine Meinung hinklatscht und wieder wegrennt.
Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2009)

Der Normalfall sollte sein das man einen Tree nutzt. 

Es ist eben das was WoW ausmacht das Druide nicht gleich Druide ist da es viele verschiedene Skillungsmöglichkeiten gibt.


Und es ist auch nur logisch vom Rollenspielhintergrund. Ich als Magier habe meine "Studien" nunmal auf Arcane Magien gelegt und deswegen hab ich nichtsoviel ahnung von Feuermagie, verstanden? (;

Und da sind doch 2 Skillungen mehr als genug (:


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2009)

KeineGeige schrieb:


> Schade, dass du die ersten Seiten nicht gelesen hast. Deine Aussage ist schon einige Male vorhanden.
> 
> Frei nach Ohrensammler: Wir wollten die Hand und haben den Finger bekommen.
> Frei nach keine Ahnung (
> ...



Erstmal Kompliment an deinen Beitrag weiter oben.
Da er leider auf Seite 16 ist, wird ihn aber leider wohl kaum jemand lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe wirklich keine Ahung, was dagegenspricht auch noch mehr als zwei Specs einzuführen.
Manche mögen das Argument bringen, dadurch gehe das Spielflair bzgl Spezialisierung verloren. Das ist seit dem Dualspec eh persé (wie schreibt mans? ;P) und mehere verfügbare Specs ändern an der Sache auch nichts, sondern machen es möglich, WoW noch weitreichender geniessen zu können ohne ständig umzuskillen bzw einen neuen 80er hochzuspielen, von dem man schon eine Klasse hat (lol, haben wirklich ein paar das Argument gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ein anderer Aspekt wäre wohl das All - Need - Gehabe auf Items. Zumindest auf unserem Server (Destro) ist es so, dass man auch nur die jenigen Items erwürfeln darf, die man für den jenigen Spec braucht, mit dem man auch aktuell in der Ini spielt. Nach Absprache kann man natürlich auch auf andere Items "First Need" - z.b. Def Items haben, verliert dann aber das Recht auf die Off Items, wenn man als Fury Warri unterwegs ist etc.


----------



## gloob (25. Juli 2009)

ja,klar.vielleicht sollte man ja besser gleich die möglichkeit einbauen die klasse wären dem raid zu wechseln....


----------



## Shrukan (25. Juli 2009)

Mir reichen zwei Bäume, ich spiele die Skillungen die ich mag, also die ich am meisten mag und switche zwischen denen und nicht weil ich jeden Talentbaum durchgeskillt haben möchte!


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist so ein wenig wie die "Büchse der Pandora".

Dual-Spec wurde eigentlich aus einem einzigen Grund eingeführt: Um Heilern und Tanks das Leveln zu erleichtern sowie Tank- und Heiler-Mangel auszugleichen. Heiler / Tanks können endlich ordentlich leveln / questen, um im "Endcontent" ihrer 'wahren Berufung' nachzugehen. 

Nun hat man einmal das schnelle Talent-Wechseln eingefügt - und es ist klar, daß einige Leute sofort nach der nächsten Erleichterung krähen. 

Mir ist nicht klar, wo die Leute mit mehr als zwei Talent-Bäumen die Zeit hernehmen, noch zusätzlich Equip und die nötige Erfahrung für den nächsten Baum zu sammeln. Ich persönlich spiele Tank (Krieger) / Heiler (Bäumchen) / DD (Jäger) streng getrennt; lediglich der Heiler hat eine optionale DD-Skillung (Eule), die ich nicht mal im Ansatz beherrsche und lediglich für's Questen ausreichend ist (die 1k Gold beim Krieger für die Dual-Skillung ist bei mir völlig für den *rsch, weil ich weder Lust noch Zeit habe, auch noch Zweit-Equip zu sammeln und eine entsprechende Spielweise zu erlernen - entweder mache ich etwas richtig oder gar nicht). 

Mit steigender Vielfalt in Sachen Multi-Spec steigt auch der Anspruch zumindest in Rnd-Gruppen. Der tankende und schadenausteilende Heiler ist mit Sicherheit ein willkommenerer Gast als die einfache Eule - daß meist nicht mal eine Skillung beherrscht wird, erfährt man dann erst im Raid. 

Die "Spezialisten" (so wie ich) werden sich bei Einführung des "Tri-Speccs" wohl noch weiter von Rnds fernhalten (auf Anfragen, ob ich eine "zweite Skillung" habe, antworte ich genauso wenig wie auf DPS-Anforderungen, weil ich - arrogant wie ich nun mal bin - es gewohnt bin, in meinem spezialisiertem Bereich mindestens auf dem 2. Platz (das auch nur, wenn ich einen schlechten Tag habe) zu stehen, was jegliche Dual-Skillung völlig überflüssig macht). Statt mittelmäßiger Leistung in einem der Bereiche logge ich einfach auf den anderen Char innerhalb einer ID um, der die geforderte Rolle perfekt ausfüllen kann. Wo Leute die Zeit hernehmen, auch noch mit dem 2. oder 3. Char eine Raid-Instanz mit mindestens 3 Stunden Laufzeit abzufeiern, ist mir eh ein Rätsel.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (25. Juli 2009)

Escander schrieb:


> tia reicht man manchen leuten einen finger dann wollen sie gleich die ganze hand.
> jetzt mal ehrlich dual specc reicht volkommen aus und eine dreifach skillung würd das spiel noch einfacher machen.
> zudem hat ghostcrawler ja gesagt das blizz sowas nicht vorhat.




Was bitte verstehst Du eigentlich nicht?? Du kannst sowieso jeden Tag 1000 mal umskillen, wenn Du Lust dazu hast!

Das einzige worum es hier geht, ist die Vereinfachung, deswegen nicht immer zum Lehrer zu rennen, sich Glyphen zu kaufen und diese nach evtl 2 Stunden wieder zerstören zu müssen.

Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?


Und Dein grenzgenialer Spruch mit der Hand und so, den kannste ins Klo spülen..... der ist nämlich sinntechnisch hier fehlangebracht.....Wenn Blizzard nicht wollen würde, dass man andere Talente nutzen kann, dann würden Sie die Lehrer aus dem Spiel nehmen und jeder muß bis zum verrecken bei seiner ersten Skillung bleiben.....wozu hat der Druide Baum, Eule, Katze, Bär etc? Damit er von Level 1 an sich für eins entscheidet und für immer dabei bleiben soll?

Schwachsinn, dafür gehst zum Lehrer und machst jetzt statt Baum einen auf Katze. So, jetzt hast aber mal Lust zu casten, und schwupps mußt zum Lehrer, Taskleiste umbauen, Talente neu setzen, Glyphen zerstören und neu kaufen und dann willst im Raid später heilen. Also das Gleiche wieder von vorne. 

Es geht also nur darum, und wirklich NUR DARUM, sich diesen Weg zu sparen, indem man einfach nen Knopf drückt.

Und ja, es gibt genug Leute, die nunmal nicht nur heilen und tanken, sondern auch mal Schaden machen wollen und die Vielfältigkeit genießen. Druiden, Schamanen Paladine etc.

Deinen Spruch mit dem kleinen Finger und der Hand kannst den Leuten vorhalten, die Reiten ab Level 10 fordern demnächst, da wäre es angebracht. Denn das ist wirklich pure Faulheit.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (25. Juli 2009)

Al_xander schrieb:


> LoOL
> Dann kriegt man ja kaum Equip sind ja schon viele oder fast alle 80 und brauchen nun Equip ja das mit dem Hero abfarmen schaft man in einer Woche wenn man jede Ini pro Tag macht.
> Aber dann wirds bei Naxx schlimm weil man da kaum Equip kriegt leztens wars so das ich ma mit gelaufen bin brauchte nur paar neue Schuhe haben 2 - 3x gedropt, alle wegewürfelt obwohl first need...
> Und wenn dann noch TriSpec kommt dann wirds ja noch schlimmer, ja ok, spiele selber Paladin bin auch in allen Skillungen vertreten... aber na ja denke das wird dann auch bissl unfair wenn nun alle alles wegwürfeln :-/
> ...




Dann such Dir n gescheiten Raid, da passiert sowas nicht.

Man muß wohl nicht studieren um nen Loot gescheit verteilen zu können. Wer als Caster mitgeht würfelt auf Castersachen etc. Sooo schwer ist das nicht.....


----------



## JohnnyNRW (25. Juli 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Der Normalfall sollte sein das man einen Tree nutzt.
> 
> Es ist eben das was WoW ausmacht das Druide nicht gleich Druide ist da es viele verschiedene Skillungsmöglichkeiten gibt.
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn Dich die anderen "Studienbereiche" nicht interessieren, dann kann ich das nachvollziehen, aber es gibt Leute, die eben alles "wissen" wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (25. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.



Möp! Er hat gesagt, das wird es nicht in absehbarer Zukunft geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das ist so ein wenig wie die "Büchse der Pandora".
> 
> Dual-Spec wurde eigentlich aus einem einzigen Grund eingeführt: Um Heilern und Tanks das Leveln zu erleichtern sowie Tank- und Heiler-Mangel auszugleichen. Heiler / Tanks können endlich ordentlich leveln / questen, um im "Endcontent" ihrer 'wahren Berufung' nachzugehen.
> 
> ...


Endlich mal ein Thema, bei denen wir GENAU dieselbe Meinung haben. 
Und, typisch fuer dich, perfekt ausgerdrueckt.

wie ich schon vor 2 seiten sagte: Dual specc nutzt den Vielspielern am Meisten! Die Anderen haben keine Zeit sich 2, wer will schon von 3 equipsets zusammenstellen!
Ich schaffe es gerademal ein 2tes Dd Set zu halten, indem ich die ganzen questsachen mitgenommen hab, und die sachen, die keiner der dds brauchte mitzunehmen, behersche meine klasse aber weder im pvp noch beim dmgmachen.
wenn ich eins von beiden machen will, geh ich einfach auf meinen schurken.


----------



## Aada (25. Juli 2009)

Am besten levelst noch nen 2. Dudu auf 80, dann kannste alle Talentbäume verwenden, musst nur einmal Glyphen kaufen und brauchst je nach Bedarf nicht zum Lehrer sondern einfach nur umloggen.


----------



## Gr3xter (25. Juli 2009)

Kommt natürlich auch auf die Klasse an. Im Gegensatz zu Mages oder Hunter können ja dudus oder shamys heilen und damage. Wer dann noch gerne pvp macht, der hat dann schon Probleme.


----------



## KeineGeige (25. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das ist so ein wenig wie die "Büchse der Pandora".
> 
> blabla... ich bin toll... ich weiß, warum der Dual-Spec eingeführt wurde. Und es gibts nur einen Grund dafür... blabla...
> blabla... ich bin impah und der Ubarroxxor.... blabla...



Sorry fürs Zusammenstreichen, aber irgendwie liest es sich so.
Ob es nur einen Grund hatte, warum Dual eingeführt wurde, werden wir Spieler wohl nie erfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mal so Pi x Daumen x Fensterkreuz
Du hast also einen Def-Warri, mit dem gehst du zB 1x die Woche Naxx25, macht durchschnittlich 4 Stunden. (falls du eine Stamm hast schneller, sonst auch mal länger)
Du hast also einen Resto-Druiden, mit dem gehst du zB 1x die Woche Naxx25, macht durchschnittlich 4 Stunden. (falls du eine Stamm hast schneller, sonst auch mal länger)
Du hast also einen Jäger, mit dem gehst du zB 1x die Woche Naxx25, macht durchschnittlich 4 Stunden. (falls du eine Stamm hast schneller, sonst auch mal länger)
Falls du Chars für eine ID austauschst, und nicht je Char eine andere hast, warst du trotzdem irgendwann in den Inis, um zu equippen. Weil du mit schlechtem Equip nicht deinen Ansprüchen als sehr guter Spieler gerecht wirst.

Dh, du hast dich mit 3 Klassen auseinandergesetzt, spielst alle 3 regelmäßig. Verbesserst ihren Ausrüstungsstand
Dazu liest du regelmäßig in Foren, postet auch mal, informierst dich über Neuigkeiten. Und das für 3 Klassen. 

Sehr löblich. (nicht zynisch gemeint!!!)

Die restlichen Raids lassen wir mal außen vor, die erhöhen ja nur deine Spielzeit je Char. PvP lassen wir außen vor, hast du nicht erwähnt.


Nehmen wir mal als Gegenbeispiel einen Pala-Spieler, der nach 3 Bäumen gefragt hat:
Er geht mit diesem Pala nach Naxx25, um ihn auszurüsten und Spass zu haben. Er geht als Tank in hinein, dh er hat Firstneed auf Tanksachen. Droppen Retri- oder Holy-Gear, würfelt er 2nd Need.
In dem Run der späteren Wochen geht er als DD oder Heiler und wechselt sein 1st und 2nd Need entsprechend.
Im Laufe der Zeit sammelt sich dadurch ein ansehnliches Arsenal an sehr guter Ausrüstung für seine 2. und 3. Skillung.
Er braucht dafür 4h.

Weiterhin beliest er sich in Foren für ein Klasse, deren Grundmechanik er aus seinen Tankerei heraus kennt. Beschäftigt sich, genau wie du mit, mit einem Tank, einem DD und einem Heiler. Hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass er sich nicht um jeden Spruch kümmern muss, weil es immer die gleichen sind. Nur die Häufigkeit der Nutzung variiert.

Und das Verhältnis zwischen eingesetzter Zeit ist bei den Raids: 12h für dich und 4h für ihn.
Für die Weiterbildung sagen wir der Einfachheit halber mal, dass es keine Unterschiede im zeitlichen Aufwand gibt.

Dazu vielleicht noch Dailies, oder Farmerei, und die aufgewendete Zeit verschiebt sich immer mehr zu deinen Ungunsten.

Verstehst du, was ich meine?
Oder mal zynisch gefragt: Woher nimmst du die Zeit, 3 Chars perfekt in Raid-Instanzen auszurüsten?


Wenn ein Hybrid nach dem X-Specc fragt, dann vielleicht, weil er nur EINE Klasse spielen will. Weil ihm diese Klasse am meisten liegt. Ihm am meisten gefällt. Weil er mit EINER Klasse die Erfolge machen möchte. Weil er da sein Lieblings-Mount hat. etc, pp
Wie kommt ihr also auf die auf die beknackte Idee, noch einen 2. Char hochzuziehen, wenn ich das gar nicht muss!? 


Danke für dein Begründung. War sehr angenehm geschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass du meine Gegenargumentation nachvollziehen kannst.




madmurdock schrieb:


> Erstmal Kompliment an deinen Beitrag weiter oben.
> Da er leider auf Seite 16 ist, wird ihn aber leider wohl kaum jemand lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gern gehschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider befürchte ich das auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so, wie sich manche Kommentare hier lesen, schaffen es die Poster noch nicht mal die ersten und letzten 3 Seiten zu lesen, um einen groben Überblick zu bekommen.




madmurdock schrieb:


> Und ich habe wirklich keine Ahung, was dagegenspricht auch noch mehr als zwei Specs einzuführen.
> Manche mögen das Argument bringen, dadurch gehe das Spielflair bzgl Spezialisierung verloren. Das ist seit dem Dualspec eh persé (wie schreibt mans? ;P) und mehere verfügbare Specs ändern an der Sache auch nichts, sondern machen es möglich, WoW noch weitreichender geniessen zu können ohne ständig umzuskillen bzw einen neuen 80er hochzuspielen, von dem man schon eine Klasse hat (lol, haben wirklich ein paar das Argument gebracht.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mich bei vielen Random-Raids auf Destro einfach nur Frage, wie die Leute ihren Main auf 80 bekommen haben, so muss man hier diesen Kiddie-Server doch mal loben. Wenn der Raidleiter nur einigermaßen Plan hat, ist die Lootvergabe 1a. Das würfeln von /rnd 100 und /rnd 99 ist einfach sehr gut passend dafür. (siehe auch meinen Roman weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Destromath ftw! FTH!!!


Grüße!


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

ganz erlich, ich bräucht mehr als 3 Tallentbäume

-Singeltarget-Tank
-AE-Tank
-DW-Tank zum testen ab 3.2
-DPS
-DW-DPS zum testen ab 3.2
-PvP
-max Selbstheilung für Soloinstanzen

Oh noes :O

...ma ganz erlich, sobald es Tri Spec gibt werden die Leute nach Quatro Spec schreien xD


----------



## Genker (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgendes ein:
> 
> Give him an inch and he will take a mile


Oder:
Reich ihm nen Finger und er will die ganze Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber genau meine Meinung!


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Thema, bei denen wir GENAU dieselbe Meinung haben.
> Und, typisch fuer dich, perfekt ausgerdrueckt.
> 
> Ich schaffe es gerademal ein 2tes Dd Set zu halten, indem ich die ganzen questsachen mitgenommen hab, und die sachen, die keiner der dds brauchte mitzunehmen, behersche meine klasse aber weder im pvp noch beim dmgmachen.
> wenn ich eins von beiden machen will, geh ich einfach auf meinen schurken.



Das ist ein typisches egozentrisches Beispiel eines Tri+ Spec - Gegners ohne mal wieder einen wirklichen Grund zu nennen, was denn nun genau gegen eine Specanzahl-Erhöhung spräche. Nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist/dir nicht die Zeit nehmen willst dich näher mit deinem zweiten Spec zu befassen, dürfen es andere auch nicht? Du bringst das Argument, dass man dann doch auf seinen anderen Char loggen soll, den man besser in dem benötigten Bereich beherrscht.. Das mag für dich Sinn machen, falls du absolut keinen Plan von der Dmg Rota mit deinem Char hast. Es gibt aber genug Spieler die ihren Second Spec 10 mal besser beherrschen als manch ein anderer Spieler seinen Mainspec.

Ausserdem sehe ich den Sinn nicht in der Umloggerei: Ich gehe doch mit Char xy mit um mich auszustatten und gehe nicht mit meinem U10/25 Char Naxx Random nur um "auszuhelfen" oder zu zeigen wie gross mein Pe*is ist, da ich wundersamerweise mit meiner 240 DPS Knarre mehr Schaden mache als der Rest.

Und noch mal an die Leute, die meinen sie würden ihre Items nicht fair bekommen, da die Konkurrenz ja ach so hoch ist. Es gibt genug Random Runs, in dem ein Mini DKP Sys herrscht und die Items auch nach dem aktuellen Mainspec verteilt werden. DD Sachen gibts dann nur für den DefTank, wenn den Kram sonst niemand braucht. Falls man doch mal DD Zeugs ergattert, werden trotzdem DKP abgezogen. Ende.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Wer hat was von Gegner gesagt? Ich behaupte nur das das eine Aenderung ist, die fuer einen wenigspieler sinnlos ist.
Denn wirklich jeder der sagt "Ich will mit wenig zeit etwas erreichen" wird es kaum schaffen sich auch noch mit jedem Specc zu beschaeftigen, das Gold fuer mehrere Speccs zu farmen und auch noch jede rolle auszuleben


Ausserdem war mein Beispiel wirklich nur ein beispiel wie ichs hab, kein "Argumentversuch"


----------



## JohnnyNRW (25. Juli 2009)

Aada schrieb:


> Am besten levelst noch nen 2. Dudu auf 80, dann kannste alle Talentbäume verwenden, musst nur einmal Glyphen kaufen und brauchst je nach Bedarf nicht zum Lehrer sondern einfach nur umloggen.




Na klar und die Erfolge auch noch doppelt machen, die Mounts doppelt organsieren, sag mal, gehts noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also irgendwas läuft hier echt schief, ich frage mich warum so viele nicht begreifen, dass eine unbegrenzte Zahl an Umspeccmöglichkeiten lediglich den Aufwand des Umskillens erleichtert, MEHR NICHT!!

Und umskillen kannst sowieso jeden Tag 1000 Mal, meine Güte......es erleichtert nur den Vorgang.

Und wenn es eingeführt werden sollte, irgendwann mal, ja ich weiß, es heißt es soll nie eingeführt werden etc, aber wenn doch, dann ist niemand gezwungen es zu kaufen.........ich würds machen und ich bin sicher, einige der Nörgler hier habens auch als erstes......weils schlicht und ergreifend praktisch ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Da ist es einer der sinnlosesten Vorschläge sich nen zweiten Druiden oder was auch immer hochzuspielen, nur um nicht umskillen zu müssen. Man kanns auch echt kompliziert machen, Junge Junge.....


----------



## Braamséry (25. Juli 2009)

ich würd echt ma gern wissen, ob auch nur einer von denen die sich hier beschweren/Tri-Spec wünschen, zu classic zeiten gespielt haben. Weil damals fand ich es echt schon beeindruckend wenn ich z.b. nen dudu als dd/tank hab rumrennen sehen, wenn überhaupt. 

Dass sie Dual-Spec eingeführt haben mag gute gründe haben, was mich mit meinem Dudu als 2ten Char auch net stört. Aba es hat mich genausowenig gestört zu Classic-Zeiten nur zu Heilen z.B.

Genauso würd ich ma sagen, dass keiner (außer vllt PvP-Spielern) nen Mage/Rouge/Hunter/Hexer spielt, weil es da immer eig einen sehr guten Tree zum Dmg machen gibt, den alle nehmen.



Daher ma die Frage: Können die befragten Personen sich vorstelln, dass es KEIN Dual-Spec gibt?, Ich denke nicht!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (25. Juli 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ich würd echt ma gern wissen, ob auch nur einer von denen die sich hier beschweren/Tri-Spec wünschen, zu classic zeiten gespielt haben. Weil damals fand ich es echt schon beeindruckend wenn ich z.b. nen dudu als dd/tank hab rumrennen sehen, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Dass sie Dual-Spec eingeführt haben mag gute gründe haben, was mich mit meinem Dudu als 2ten Char auch net stört. Aba es hat mich genausowenig gestört zu Classic-Zeiten nur zu Heilen z.B.
> 
> ...




Ich spiele seit release und bin heilfroh über das dual spec. Davon abgesehen, kann man nicht ernsthaft auch nur einen einzigen Punkt von Classic mit heute vergleichen.

Die haben doch überall rumgeschraubt, mal vorteilhaft, mal weniger vorteilhaft. Ich denke jeder hat ne eigene Vorstellung davon, wie man seinen Char spielen möchte. Wenn jemand partout nur heilen möchte, ist doch schön, dann soll er/sie es so machen. Aber es gibt Leute die die Vielfältigkeit ihrer Klasse mögen und diese gerne für die unterschiedlichsten Dinge nutzen möchten.

Und da wäre es einfach praktischer, einfach nen Klick zu machen und man hat seine Wunschskillung inkl Leiste und Glyphen, anstatt jedesmal diesen ekelhaft lästigen Vorgang zu machen, nur weil man mal 2 Stunden nicht heilen oder tanken möchte, sondern dd sein möchte.


----------



## bababuss (25. Juli 2009)

Wie sich die meisten Leute trotzdem beschweren, dass WoW zu leicht geworden ist....


----------



## krutoi (25. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Ich als Schurke brauche 4 Skillungen, 1x PvP, 1xPve ! 1x ne andere Pve in Mordlust und die andere in Shadowstep... mal was anderes xD



ich als schurke bin mit einer simplen combatskillung völlig zufrieden. pvp mache ich so gut wie nie und wenn ich es mache kann ich stoffies mit mordlust auch gut umhauen.


----------



## Dabow (25. Juli 2009)

Wäre nicht verkehrt ... jedoch muss es nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das Dual Spec schon super Klasse ! ... mehr braucht man nun wirklich nicht !
Blizzard wollte dir die möglichkeit geben, zwischen deinen 2 Skillungen zu wechseln, die du am meisten verwendest ...

DD - Heiler
DD - Tank
DD - DD

Heiler - Tank
Heiler - Heiler
usw ... 

PVE - PVP
PVE - PVE
PVP - PVP


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Auserdem Musste ja nich ~unbedingt~ Glyphen für Dritt-skillung haben, kommst eigentlich auch ihne aus, wenn du die j.ust for fun hast...


----------



## Byakko (25. Juli 2009)

> Denn wirklich jeder der sagt "Ich will mit wenig zeit etwas erreichen" wird es kaum schaffen sich auch noch mit jedem Specc zu beschaeftigen, das Gold fuer mehrere Speccs zu farmen und auch noch jede rolle auszuleben



Wenn es irgendwann mal kommen sollte, wird doch niemand gezwungen werden X-Spec zu nutzen. Wird doch freiwillig oder vielleicht sogar Luxus sein.

Und davon mal ab, auch wenn es vor ein paar Posts schon sehr gut gegen Argumentiert wurde, wieviele die hier dagegen sprechen haben mehr als 1 Char? Sagen wir mal 2 Chars mit Dual-Spec sind schon 4 Skillungen die man beherrschen muß, wenn man den auf beiden Dual-Spec hat natürlich.
Und von den 4 Skillungen sind jeweils 2 komplett Unterschiedlich weil es ganz andere Klassen sind, ergo noch wesentlich schwerer zu lernen als 1 Klasse mit X-Spec, den da mußt du nur die Rota an sich lernen und dich nicht auch noch mit jeder einzelnen Fähigkeit beschäftigen, weil du ja alle schon von den ersten beiden Specs kennst.


----------



## m0rg0th (25. Juli 2009)

Es gibt drei Skillbäume damit man sich für einen Weg entscheiden muss. Aber es ist natürlich viel leichter wenn einem die Entscheidung abgenommen wird und man einfach alles skillen kann. Am besten sollte man auch noch gleich genug Skillpunkte bekommen um jedes Talent skillen zu können, sonst muss man sich ja noch zwischen zwei entscheiden ... und Epix sollte man auch per Post zugeschickt bekommen!

Ne mal im Ernst, Dualspec macht das Skillen schon einfach genug, wer noch mehr will kann doch einfach noch einen Charakter hochspielen. So lange dauert das nicht wenn's einem wirklich wichtig ist. Und Spass machts doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Juli 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit release und bin heilfroh über das dual spec. Davon abgesehen, kann man nicht ernsthaft auch nur einen einzigen Punkt von Classic mit heute vergleichen.
> 
> Die haben doch überall rumgeschraubt, mal vorteilhaft, mal weniger vorteilhaft. Ich denke jeder hat ne eigene Vorstellung davon, wie man seinen Char spielen möchte. Wenn jemand partout nur heilen möchte, ist doch schön, dann soll er/sie es so machen. Aber es gibt Leute die die Vielfältigkeit ihrer Klasse mögen und diese gerne für die unterschiedlichsten Dinge nutzen möchten.
> 
> Und da wäre es einfach praktischer, einfach nen Klick zu machen und man hat seine Wunschskillung inkl Leiste und Glyphen, anstatt jedesmal diesen ekelhaft lästigen Vorgang zu machen, nur weil man mal 2 Stunden nicht heilen oder tanken möchte, sondern dd sein möchte.



ich wollt da auch net auf die weise verleichen mit classic, bzw bc wie du warscheinlich dachtest. 

Ich wollt damit einfach nur sagen, dass die WoW  schon sehr einfach gemacht haben (siehe rnd raids zu classic/bc und jez).
Dual-Spec hab ich auch net runtergespielt, ich finds als Dudu ja auch gut, aba mich nervst einfach, wenn man die vielseitigkeit in raids durch dual-spec schon so sehr erhöht und dann wieder welche noch mehr wollen, statt damit zufrieden zu werden.

Es kommt von denen eben mehr so rüber als wenn die als nächstes wollen, dass die gleich 3ma so viele talentpunkte wollen, wär eig das gleiche. Oder ich als Dudu tank nächstes ma in baumgestalt.

Es kommt eben sehr sehr komisch rüber wenn jmd sowas schreibt.


----------



## Kipp (26. Juli 2009)

es ist spät, und ich hab nur bis seite 7 gelesen.

ich kann die meissten pro und contra argumente nachvollziehen, kann mich selber aber nicht für eine seite entscheiden.

druiden und tanks haben generell den vorteil, dass sie 3 belibige aufgaben erfüllen können, sofern sie dass equip dafür haben. ich als jäger kann nur schaden machen.
ich werde nur als dd mitgenommen. der druide (oder paladin) kann theoretisch drei rollen erfüllen, d.h. er findet immer anschluss. also ist meine chance, einen raidplatz zu bekommen, zumindest theoretisch niedriger. 

selbst mit dual-specc hat der pala oder druide ne höhere chance auf einen platz, und deshalb finde ich es ok wenn er für die 3te möglichkeit ein wenig zeit aufwenden muss.
ich habe mich mit meiner klassenwahl auf dd festgelegt, ihr euch mit eurer darauf, niemals alle aufgaben simultan erfüllen zu können. 
insgesamt finde ich 2 speccs schon ausreichend, wenn ich auf was anderes lust hab, muss ich einen neuen char hochspielen, ihr müsst nur (manuell) umspeccen, seidd froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Juli 2009)

Hab fast so weit alle Posts durch. Von der Anti Seite spielt soweit keiner im Highend (Pve/pvp) Bereich und sie checken einfach nicht, dass man bei nem 2k Rating nun mal als PvP Prot Healer die Instant Untote Fear Glyphe besser braucht als die 2 Sekunden Weihe Glyphe aus dem Retri Spec, die noch übriggeblieben ist beim Umspeccen und nebenbei trotzdem gerne flexibel beim Raiden sind..

Falls ihr wirklich ein prägnantes und überzeugendes Argument habt, warum ein weiterer Spec nun endgültig das Spiel zerstören würde und der Mond auf die Erde fällt, bitte PM. Bin wirklich daran interessiert, aber immer und immer wieder die selben Whineposts durchzulesen - darauf hab ich echt kein Bock mehr - Out of Thread. ;/


----------



## Talin78 (26. Juli 2009)

Naja. mit Dual könnt ihr doch auf jeden Fall schon mal PVE und PVP skillen. Fand eine Skillung reichte auch. Klar bei den Hybridklassen ist es schwierigaber ihr habt 2 Skillungen. Alles geht eben nicht. Bekommen erfahrungsgemäß die meisten auch nicht auf die Reihe. Leute.....................irgendwo sollte auch individualität des Chars erhalten bleiben. Oder seid ihr im RL auch allle Raupenfahrer, Mechatroniker und Arzt zugleich?


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat schon gesagt, dass es keinen Tri-Specc geben wird.




und genau deswegen wirds das irgendwann geben. 

Ghostcrawler hax x mal um us Forum Gesagt es wird kein Fraktionsweches Geben - Jetzt gibt es ihn.

Ghostcrawler hat x mal im us Forum gesagt (zu damaliger Zeit) es wird nie doppelte Talent Spezialisierung geben - Jetzt gibt es sie.


Ich vertrau dem Burschen nicht mehr. Dieser Psycho Trick Funzt bei mir nicht mehr immer wenn er was sagt geschied das Gegenteil. Ich muss dem TE recht geben es spricht nichts gegen eine 3Fache Talentspezialisierung und ich denke in absehbarer Zeit wird sie auch eingeführt,

mfg


----------



## Liquidlake (26. Juli 2009)

naja also mit meinem hunter habe ich seit wochen nicht mehr umgespect, theoretisch bräuchte ich nur eine skillung..
und wenn ich wieder pvp machn würde hät ich ja noch die 2 dafür.. reicht also..

meinem schami hab ich erst garkein dual gekauft, nicht weil ich das gold nicht hätte sondern weil ich den sowieso NUR als heiler spielen möchte..

Also für zb nen pala der tank/heiler mal macht und noch pvp spielen möchte wärs wohl schon sinnvoll noch ne spec möglichkeit... aber im grunde denke ich jeder sollte sich mal irgendwo auf eine sache konzentrieren sonst kommt hinterher ein gemixt aus chars raus die alle specs haben und keine skillung davon richtig spielen können.. sicher gibts hier auch ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

